# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/10/14



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> _*Get your inner 10-year-old ready, because not one, but two legends of the squared circle are returning to WWE’s flagship show this Monday. The impending arrivals of both The Undertaker and Hulk Hogan are sure to carry major implications for WrestleMania 30, especially since both Superstars will be on hand to address their respective tasks at The Show of Shows – Undertaker’s match against Brock Lesnar, and Hogan’s duties as host.
> 
> Speaking of WrestleMania, Daniel Bryan’s bid for a “Game”-changing match on The Grandest Stage of Them All faces more resistance than ever before; can the “YES!” man overcome his latest humiliation at The Authority’s hands? Here’s WWE.com’s Five-Point Preview for Raw, and be sure to check out WWE Network’s live Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 ET for further insight, and Backstage Pass to see Raw’s aftermath at 11:00 ET.*_














> _*Brock Lesnar is champing at the bit to face The Undertaker at WrestleMania, but as Paul Heyman outlined last week, the mad scientist has his own reasons for tempting The Streak a second time. According to Heyman, it was The Phenom’s defeat of CM Punk at last year’s Show of Shows that drove The Straight Edge Superstar to abandon Heyman altogether in late 2013. The Deadman has been confirmed to appear on Raw, likely with a response for both The Anomaly and his handler. What will he have to say?*_














> _*Things are … well, they’re not looking great for The Shield these days. WWE’s formerly inseparable trio are on shakier ground than ever before, thanks to Seth Rollins’ abandonment of the group in the middle of their second match with The Wyatt Family last week. The stunt that cost Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns the match was done, according to Rollins, in order to make a point. However, can “the architect” of The Shield be taken at his word? Or has the glue finally come undone?*_














> *The New Age Outlaws’ improbable run back to the WWE Tag Team Titles came to a crashing halt courtesy of The Usos, who finally fulfilled their destiny and captured their very first tandem title. Road Dogg & Billy Gunn are playing their chips very carefully when it comes to cashing in on their rematch clause, though. WWE Main Event and SmackDown came and went without The Outlaws throwing down for the WWE Tag Team Championship once again; might they roll the dice on Raw?*














> _*The host with the most is coming back Monday night, and he has big news in store for the WWE Universe. Hulk Hogan, fresh off his big homecoming two weeks ago, is headed back to Raw for a follow-up, and word is he’s packing a huge announcement for WrestleMania 30. What does The Immortal One have up his sleeve, or lack thereof? (It is Hogan, after all; the man never met a tanktop he didn’t like.)*_














> *WWE COO Triple H claimed he was sick of dealing with Daniel Bryan’s “fantasy” after the “YES!” man reiterated his WrestleMania challenge to The King of Kings. True to form, Daniel Bryan then kicked The Game square in the head. Needless to say, Bryan is adamant as ever about facing Triple H at The Show of Shows; The Authority and Batista’s joint beatdown of the fan favorite left him lower than ever at the conclusion of last Monday’s Raw. Bryan has always overcome the odds, though he’s racking up enemies faster than ever now. Can he defy those odds and get The Game to play ball? Find out this Monday at 8/7 CT, when Raw goes live on USA Network, and be sure to check out WWE Network’s live Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 ET and Backstage Pass at 11:00 ET!*


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Should be a good Raw. Taker, Hogan, Bryan/HHH, Shield etc.

And lol, not a single mention of the WWEWHC in that preview.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Can't wait to see what Taker is gonna do and Bryan/HHH stuff should be interesting :


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

would mark out like a kid if Undertaker and Hogan crossed paths in a backstage segment


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

wonder what Del Rio's match is gonna be


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Not feeling the hype for this Raw, looking forward to more of the Shield and a possible Cesaro match. Wonder when we will see some proper build up for the imminent WWE WHC Championship match between Bootista and Orton


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

RAW was amazing for a while now, can't wait to see how the Taker/Brock feud continues


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

ellthom said:


> would mark out like a kid if Undertaker and Hogan crossed paths in a backstage segment


The writers would actually do shit like that in the past, but now there is no fucking imagination whatsoever.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

ellthom said:


> would mark out like a kid if Undertaker and Hogan crossed paths in a backstage segment


I'll add Cena too in that segment, only to read after that how some people are talking about that as a teaser for a future WM match


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Don't see him doing much but looking forward to seeing Taker never the less.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

ashes11 said:


> Don't see him doing much but looking forward to seeing Taker never the less.


Thing is, Taker has been added on a couple more dates, including a smackdown appearance, but these are shows Lesnar won't be on, so I'm not entirely sure what they plan to do with him on these shows, I suppose you can have him choke-slam Heyman for one show, but not sure about the others.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Hogans big announcement.

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

The WWE World Heavyweight Champion can't even get a spot in the Five-Point Preview. :lol


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Hopefully they really start building alot more for WM.

Bryan-HHH stuff
Taker-Lesnar stuff
Shield imploding
Hogans announcement
Wyatt-Cena feud continuing

Those 5 things each WWE should give 15-20 mins to. Batista-Orton and tag title feud also inserted in Raw, and there really should be 0 reason why WWE has useless fillers on this show. But this is WWE...we'll prob get like 90 minutes of fillers,and 1 hour of actual important stuff.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Maybe Batista/Orton can be the pre-show match at WM30.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

If they were to put Hogan in Bryan's corner and Vince in Hunter's corner in some fashion then this match would become pretty freaking astronomical and no doubt THE main event/attraction of the show. Have Hogan announce DB/HHH is on at Mania, then Vince comes out and says no, insert some IM THE HOST OF WRESTLEMANIA BROTHER DO YOU BELIEVE IN YOUR SON IN LAW BROTHER THEN LETS BATTLE FOR CONTROL OF THE WWE BROTHER AND WHEN BRYAN WINS I BECOME GM OF RAW BROTHER WHAT YOU GONNA DO WHEN YES-A-MANIA AND HULK-A-MANIA RUN WILD ON YOU BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bryan w/Hogan vs. HHH w/McMahon's power/title shots/control/everything on the line BROTHERS as the main event of the biggest Wrestlemania of all time BROTHER BROTHERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hogan2 :yes :vince6 :HHH :hogan2 :yes :vince6 :HHH

Meanwhile somewhere in Chicago a man weeps into his WWE replica title belt screaming four thirty four, FOUR THIRTY FOUR...

unk3


----------



## LJ1 (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm hoping we get a better idea of some the undercard matches for WM.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bullydully said:


> Should be a good Raw. Taker, Hogan, Bryan/HHH, Shield etc.
> 
> *And lol, not a single mention of the WWEWHC in that preview.*


Noticed that too. :lol

Even their own website has no fucks to give about Orton/Batista. Hopefully Hogan's announcement is something regarding the Wrestlemania main-event, and not just more crap about the Network.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Mostly excited for Taker, HHH/Bryan, The Shield, and The Wyatts.


----------



## Rockstar1 (Oct 20, 2008)

Cm Punk returns. Calling it now !


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Noticed that too. :lol
> 
> Even their own website has no fucks to give about Orton/Batista. Hopefully Hogan's announcement is something regarding the Wrestlemania main-event, and not just more crap about the Network.


Big news about the WWE Universe....oh shit, oh fuck......I mean Network brother. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

BarneyArmy said:


> Hogans big announcement.
> 
> :mark::mark::mark:


Sheamus and Santino added to the WHC/WWE match :cool2


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Rockstar1 said:


> Cm Punk returns. Calling it now !


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Sheamus vs Christian clearly should've made it to the 5 point preview.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Bullydully said:


> And lol, not a single mention of the WWEWHC in that preview.


The match is probably gonna open Wrestlemania at this rate.


----------



## LJ1 (Mar 6, 2014)

I could care less about the WWE title match, but at the same time the fan in me says they should start promoting the match tomorrow night.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Rockstar1 said:


> Cm Punk returns. Calling it now !













then










:hunter:bigdave


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Not watching this live. Should be decent, though. Hoping they develop the supposedly planned Ziggler/ADR feud.



Rockstar1 said:


> Cm Punk returns. Calling it now !


*I'm afraid I've got some bad news!* :barrett

Still hoping he returns at some point, obviously. :side: Maybe at Payback, or in a year.


----------



## LJ1 (Mar 6, 2014)

I was just thinking what if the the Shield don't break up right away and the WWE go ahead with Rollins/Reigns vs. Harper/Rowan match at WM. A good start to this would be to have the Wyatts attacking Cena on Raw and the Shield make the save. Not out of any love for Cena just as payback on the Wyatts.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

HHH/Bryan, Taker/Brock, Cena/Wyatt, Shield, and Hulk's announcement.... seems like it's shaping up to be a good raw but then again we are on the road to wrestlemania so I expect nothing less.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Good to see they care about the mainevent and title match of Wrestlemania. fpalm

Hogans announcement. :mark: Even though it'll be a major let down.

Hopefully Bryan and HHH finally confirm that fucking match!

Can't wait to see Seth Rollins again and the Shield, interested to see there direction.

Raw has been decent since after EC, so expecting something good here.


----------



## Da MastaMind (Jan 4, 2014)

meh


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Hogans big announcement: the wwe network will have an extended free trial! Whatcha gonna do brother!?!


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

StarzNBarz said:


> Hogans big announcement: the wwe network will have an extended free trial! Whatcha gonna do brother!?!


..Nope, it's


"You can now watch the all the WWE PPVS in 3D only on the WWE Universe brother"


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Cobalt said:


> Good to see they care about the mainevent and title match of Wrestlemania. fpalm


Trust me, they do.

I have a feeling Hogan's announcement might be related to the main event, but who knows. Considering last week's show ended with both Daniel Bryan, who's still in the mix of this whole main event situation, Batista, Orton, Authority, etc. So if they didn't care, they wouldn't have ended the show with Bryan/Batista/Orton etc. Not saying that's the only excuse, but you know.

& I do think (well, I hope) they pull the trigger on the HHH/Bryan match. There's still a chance that they could have Bryan do double duty, but if they have Hogan announce it, what the fuck is the point if HHH still hasn't accepted his challenge? So perhaps, they'll have Hogan end the show and have HHH accept the challenge in the middle of the show or something. I'm probably reaching here, though.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm looking forward to seeing HULKSTER botch his lines again. 

When it comes crashing down and it hurts inside!


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

The last big announcement WWE made was a rematch between John Cena and Randy Orton, so i'm fully expecting Hogan's to be something like "You will be able to watch the pre show of Wrestlemania on the network, BROTHER!!".


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Trust me, they do.
> 
> I have a feeling Hogan's announcement might be related to the main event, but who knows. Considering last week's show ended with both Daniel Bryan, who's still in the mix of this whole main event situation, Batista, Orton, Authority, etc. So if they didn't care, they wouldn't have ended the show with Bryan/Batista/Orton etc. Not saying that's the only excuse, but you know.
> 
> & I do think (well, I hope) they pull the trigger on the HHH/Bryan match. There's still a chance that they could have Bryan do double duty, but if they have Hogan announce it, what the fuck is the point if HHH still hasn't accepted his challenge? So perhaps, they'll have Hogan end the show and have HHH accept the challenge in the middle of the show or something. I'm probably reaching here, though.


Yea I know, it's just a joke at the moment. It's a honest mess and it's taking away from the other 3 potential very good mainevents for Mania.

I honestly can't see Bryan pulling a double shift, they are pulling the trigger on the HHH match it's just a matter of when, but it needs to happen ASAP for maximum potential build. No match has been advertised or confirmed and we are what 4 weeks away from the show?

Bryan will be lucky to go over HHH, but you never know hopefully they do the right thing.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Can't wait for Christian / Sheamus :mark:


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I for one am looking forward to the title match storyline progression.
It was amazing at how much detail they put into that point on the five point plan.

Seriously, I'm expecting the next goddamn FPP to feature the WWE app.

Hogan should could (please, WWE, hear my prayers) be interesting.
Taker/Lesnar needs an actual build up and ideally a mention of their past feud. Though it does have about 8 more shows between now and WM.

Shield need to split up fast. It's get stale of the whole "let's argue for a few seconds then pretend we're friends".

HHH/Bryan is just the same thing. Constant beatings of DB and it's getting too stale. I've a feeling this is gonna build up to DB winning but not after he's been made to look terribly weak in the build up.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> Can't wait for Christian / Sheamus :mark:


Never before, never again :mark:


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Looks like they've got their priorities straight as far as Bryan's storyline is concerned. It's still hard to swallow that he's not in the main title match at this point, but at least WWE has recognized him as their top star for this mania ... even if it's partly just to give HHH that big hurrah once again. Do I expect that Bryan/HHH is closing the show? Well, yah. They seem to be building up to that right now. You simply cannot have a heel/heel main event to close something like mania. 

Anyways, I'm interested to see more of the Taker/Lesnar feud grow. The opening was pretty sic with Taker's pen stab and Heyman is always gold on the mic. 

I'm not super-hyped about this show. Not as much as I thought I would be around this time if you were to ask me about Mania 2 months ago. 

The things that are glaringly missing that haven't been addressed are:

1. So far nothing for the US Title (probably an inter-Shield implosion that'll eventually end with a Reigns/Ambrose/Rollins triple threat ... but they need to hurry up and get into the actual feud imo)

2. Nothing for the Divas division

3. Good attempt but ultimately a weak feud between Cesaro/Swagger and Big E. Nothing significant there and nothing significant to expect either. 

4. Christian/Sheamus and Ziggler/ADR seem to be a lock for ... ummm ... bragging rights? What the fuck are they fighting for exactly. Boy taking away the WHC belt has pretty much destroyed one feud into meaning something. 

5. Cena injury has really hurt the Wyatt/Cena feud. Cena needs to pull up his socks and give us a reason to believe that Wyatt really is threatening otherwise that match will turn into a typical Cena predictable bore. 

And has the WWE belt EVER been this irrelevant before its history ... wow.

BTW. I think Hogan's big announcement is probably about him inducting Warrior into the Hall of Fame and I expect him to cut a promo and show us a video about that.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Hogan inducting Warrior into the HOF will be pure :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Anyways, most excited for the Shield implosion storyline of course. And a Bray Wyatt promo. Of course getting to see Taker is always a plus.


----------



## Rockstar1 (Oct 20, 2008)

I apologize for being one of the guys that constantly brags about Punk returning, but I honestly believe the creative are a bit confused and that is why they wanted to do bryan vs hhh after punk left because the original plan was hhh facing punk. 

Think about it. He didn't return in his hometown because it seemed obvious and everyone was expecting but heyman cut a promo on him saying he blames the authority. That was the original reason for punk facing hhh in the first place. And now things are building up towards bryan getting involved with the batista/orton feud. I think they actually do this now because they are figuring out a transition from bryan/hhh towards bryan being inserted into the main event because Punk is returning and has to face someone. And IT IS possible for Punk to return still and continue his feud with HHH saying that he is why he left and so on.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Quoth the Raven said:


> Hogan inducting Warrior into the HOF will be pure :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Anyways, most excited for the Shield implosion storyline of course. And a Bray Wyatt promo. Of course getting to see Taker is always a plus.


They've definitely led up to the moment. First they patch things up with Warrior and induct him. Then Hogan comes out and extends the olive branch. Then Hogan signs on as network ambassador and WM host. Now that they're together again, I'll have the biggest WTF moment of my wrestling watching life if he's not inducting the Warrior and they don't have one more epic face-off for the history books. 

I will mark the fuck out and squeal like a little school girl if it does indeed happen.


----------



## CROATIA (Jan 19, 2014)

Can't wait for announcement.....


it's probably some shit like Bieber or Kid Rock performing live on Mania'


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I have a feeling I'm going to be sleeping during RAW before work :lol


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Hoping they set up some things for WM30 tonight, really REALLY hoping Hogans announcement is big even though I have a huge feeling it will be something useless like social media ambassador


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm really looking forward to tonight. I wonder how DB will get HHH to except his challenge?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Slider575 said:


> Hoping they set up some things for WM30 tonight, really REALLY hoping Hogans announcement is big even though I have a huge feeling it will be something useless like social media ambassador


Social media ambassador? What the hell is that and what does he do?


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Hogan to announce the biggest WM match in history - Christian vs Sheamus


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Reaper Jones said:


> Social media ambassador? What the hell is that and what does he do?


Fuck knows, but i have that feeling that it'll be something Network related TBH.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

anyone no if brock if live tonight ?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The Hitman said:


> Fuck knows, but i have that feeling that it'll be something Network related TBH.


They better not be hyping up an announcement for some dumb shit like that. 

I'll be pretty pissed if it doesn't have something to do with the Warrior considering he's the featured inductee this year and should really be getting a ton more spotlight than Hogan imo.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

jammo2000 said:


> anyone no if brock if live tonight ?


unless he has a surprise appearance. he is not advertised till the 24th in Brooklyn.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

jammo2000 said:


> anyone no if brock if live tonight ?


No, he is not there until a fortnight.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

cheers guys  just heyman then


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

Starbuck said:


> If they were to put Hogan in Bryan's corner and Vince in Hunter's corner in some fashion then this match would become pretty freaking astronomical and no doubt THE main event/attraction of the show. Have Hogan announce DB/HHH is on at Mania, then Vince comes out and says no, insert some IM THE HOST OF WRESTLEMANIA BROTHER DO YOU BELIEVE IN YOUR SON IN LAW BROTHER THEN LETS BATTLE FOR CONTROL OF THE WWE BROTHER AND WHEN BRYAN WINS I BECOME GM OF RAW BROTHER WHAT YOU GONNA DO WHEN YES-A-MANIA AND HULK-A-MANIA RUN WILD ON YOU BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bryan w/Hogan vs. HHH w/McMahon's power/title shots/control/everything on the line BROTHERS as the main event of the biggest Wrestlemania of all time BROTHER BROTHERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




Hahaha I'm def feeling this


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

Raw is must see at this point. Been good more than bad lately and that has a lot to do with the crowd. They make things interesting when guys like Batista come out. 

Huge Shield fan so looking forward to see what happens there. 

Hhh vs Bryan is great IMO. I have a good feeling Bryan gets the belt on the Raw after Mania, so I kinda like this angle. hHH vs Bryan is unpredictable winner which adds a ton to the match. 

Taker vs Lesnar? Dope

Hogan? Opening show probably? I'm down with the Hulkster.

Cesaro? Real Americans? Red hot.

Bray Wyatt vs Cena? Also still sort of beefing with Shield. 

Ziggler is even possibly getting a push.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't expect a great deal from Hogans announcement tbh.


----------



## Irig (Mar 8, 2014)

What i expect : Hogan to insert bryan in wwe championship match hhh disagrees and accepts match with bryan.

What it might be : Hogan announcing Orton vs Batista for championship match maybe with some stipulation...


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

MoneyInc said:


> I have a good feeling Bryan gets the belt on the Raw after Mania


That's really not a bad shout, I think after the past two years they've realised that Raw-After-Mania is a spectacle so they're bound to be saving something for it.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

As for Hogan announcement, not really sure what to expect.

Maybe he'll announce that Wrestlemania will be 5 hours long this year? I dunno.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:mark::mark::mark::mark:Hogan:mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark:Taker:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

IMO hogans announcement will have NOTHING to do with the wwe title match


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Hogan will announce that he's there on RAW.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

looks like Taker has an announcement too

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...ent_from_The_Undertaker_on_Tonight_s_RAW.html



> - While Hulk Hogan will be making a WrestleMania XXX announcement on tonight's RAW, WWE is teasing that The Undertaker also has an announcement. They wrote on WWE.com:
> 
> "The Road to WrestleMania hits a twist when Hulk Hogan and The Undertaker return to Raw for a pair of must-see announcements concerning The Show of Shows."


how about him announcing that this will be his last Mania and then the next night on RAW when he has his farewell Sting to debut and change his mind. :mark:


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Still think we could see Punk tonight.


----------



## cazwell (Feb 19, 2014)

Interested to see what's next/how it breaks for Cesaro/Swagger story line as well!

I hope that Hogan has a :mark: announcement to make though.. :mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Wagg said:


> looks like Taker has an announcement too
> 
> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...ent_from_The_Undertaker_on_Tonight_s_RAW.html
> 
> ...


The announcement will be: " I will induct Paul Bearer to the Hall Of Fame ".


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

xD7oom said:


> The announcement will be: " I will induct Paul Bearer to the Hall Of Fame ".


I can see this happening but I think undertakers announcement will be "Brock our match at wm will be no holds bar" something along those lines.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

xD7oom said:


> The announcement will be: " I will induct Paul Bearer to the Hall Of Fame ".


Yeah could be. Or just the promo on Brock. Should be good though.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sentz12000 (Feb 28, 2012)

If Punk returns the week after the Raw in Chicago, that might be one of the best troll jobs ever done.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/459275-ll-cool-j-on-wwe-raw-tonight



> WrestleZone has exclusively learned LL Cool J is attending WWE Monday Night RAW from The Fed Ex Forum tonight in Memphis, where both Hulk Hogan and The Undertaker are slated to appear as well. The hip hop star is a member of USA Network's NCIS: Los Angeles and will be at RAW to promote the NCIS show.
> 
> Last year, as a focal point of the rebranding efforts at Sears, LL inked an exclusive deal launching an affordable clothing line. The popular line is available in stores for men, young men and juniors.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

please vinny can we have some more???


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The show will start one hour earlier right? Daylight saving time crap.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Will it start earlier in the UK??


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

JY57 said:


> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/459275-ll-cool-j-on-wwe-raw-tonight


fpalm
I hope this is a very, very wrong report.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

> - The Ultimate Warrior announced on Twitter that Linda McMahon will be inducting him into the WWE Hall of Fame this year. He wrote:
> 
> "Fortunetelling pundits lack the integrity it takes to figure me out. I'm honored @Linda_McMahon accepts my request to introduce #wwehof2014."
> 
> "For all the Medicinal Marijuana users & ADD crowd w/ half-ass functioning brains: Introduce=Induct. One more time. Induct=Introduce. Got it?"


so Hogan's announcement is not about him inducting Warrior.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Wagg said:


> so Hogan's announcement is not about him inducting Warrior.











lol


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Wagg said:


> so Hogan's announcement is not about him inducting Warrior.


Clubber Lang ......... I mean Mr. T


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Its the return of Punk im telling you all.


----------



## FenceMan (Feb 6, 2014)

Punk coming back, they delayed a week to make it less obvious.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

For the UK'ers, Raw is on Sky Sports 2 again tonight. At 00:00.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

The Hitman said:


> For the UK'ers, Raw is on Sky Sports 2 again tonight. At 00:00.


Thanks glad its starting earlier!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:mark: TAKER :mark: HOGAN ANNOUNCEMENT (I am prepared for disappointment on what said announcement is, though)


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

I have just been in a Supermarket and Aprils copy of the WWE Magazine was in there. Strangely enough CM Punk image and name could be found on the front as well as a very large TEAM CM PUNK poster.

1. With him leaving in January, it now being March and that issue being April I think it seems strange that he still plays a heavy part in the magazine and also has a large poster.

2. I have never really heard CM Punk being referred to as TEAM CM Punk.

3. Something about the design seems very revolution like such as the YES Movement designs. Quite Marxism.

Could all be innocent bullshit and didn't have enough time to pull it but strange nether the less.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Hogans announent will be that he is going to show his sex tape live at wm


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hogan, Taker, maybe Brock, Usos, Bryan?? Its gonna be a good RAW


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

The Hitman said:


> For the UK'ers, Raw is on Sky Sports 2 again tonight. At 00:00.


Which is midnight in British


----------



## brianbell25 (Jan 12, 2005)

As I said in the Hogan announcement thread, my guess is that Hogan is there to announce that Kid Rock will perform live at Wrestlemana since his song "Celebrate" is the official theme song for Wrestlemania 30.

As for the Undertaker's announcement I was originally thinking he was going announce that he'd induct Paul Bearer into the HOF, but technically that's not Wrestlemania related. My guess at this moment would be one of 2 things:

1. He will announce a stipulation for his match with Brock Lesnar (HIAC?)

2. He will announce that his Wrestlemania 30 match with Brock Lesnar will be his last match

I'm leaning and hoping it's 1, but would not be surprised if it's 2. His match with Lesnar is likely to be the most physically demanding match that he's had in the last 5 years just considering the individual he's working with. Maybe the Undertaker is worse off health wise than we know and he believes that a match with Lesnar may be all his body can take without risking severe permanent damage to his body. Again I'm thinking it's more along the lines of a stipulation/gimmick for his match with Lesnar but would not be surprised if he announces that his match with Lesnar will be his last.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Can someone please post that Randy Orton beat-boxing gif? 
I need because reasons :lol


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Hogan, Undertaker ... yes!

Also looking forward on the continuation of The Shield storyline, and of course Bryan vs. HHH being made official.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

brianbell25 said:


> As I said in the Hogan announcement thread, my guess is that Hogan is there to announce that Kid Rock will perform live at Wrestlemana since his song "Celebrate" is the official theme song for Wrestlemania 30.
> 
> As for the Undertaker's announcement I was originally thinking he was going announce that he'd induct Paul Bearer into the HOF, but technically that's not Wrestlemania related. My guess at this moment would be one of 2 things:
> 
> ...





Seen that exact same match already. I think it will be more like a no holds barred since Taker can't really do that much in the ring.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Taker won't be retiring at wm this year. I he was retiring wwe would have made some storyline out of it and we would have know already by now


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

someone above said taker could state it is his last match ? 

i buy that you no. i think they will go down this route and play it down as takers last match he will get the win then the following night on raw he will retire and celebrate his time with the wwe for john cena to ask him for one last mania. or for a year abuse taker into getting back into the ring week after week mock taker.


----------



## brianbell25 (Jan 12, 2005)

bigdog40 said:


> Seen that exact same match already. I think it will be more like a no holds barred since Taker can't really do that much in the ring.


But the thing is they already did no holds barred as well (Triple H at WM 27) and essentially every Undertaker Wrestlemania match in recent years has been of this variety with a no DQ setup. Again HIAC was just an idea, but I think some sort of gimmick or stipulation will be the announcement.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

How come it's earlier over here tonight anyway?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> How come it's earlier over here tonight anyway?


American Daylight saving time.


----------



## Vade Ancelot (Mar 18, 2013)

If The Undertaker announcment will be that he retires after WM30 I may legit cry . Fortunately, probably it will be adding No Holds Barred to Lesnar vs. Taker or something about Paul Bearer' s HOF induction.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lol love the hope that there is for Punk. Would be nice if he returns.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Curry said:


> American Daylight saving time.


It's not DST just for USA on that Sunday, many other countries have it too.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Hogan's announcement will be that he is going to show his sex tape live at wm


....and that it will be immediately available on the WWE network afterwards, BROTHER! :hogan2


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

dxbender said:


> It's not DST just for USA on that Sunday, many other countries have it too.


...USA being the relevant one when it comes to broadcasting RAW.


----------



## gregdpowell (Jan 28, 2013)

Hogan does have a special announcement planned for tonight's RAW. And it's the return of...


----------



## budtoka420 (Feb 13, 2012)

gregdpowell said:


> Hogan does have a special announcement planned for tonight's RAW. And it's the return of...


I wish


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

gregdpowell said:


> Hogan does have a special announcement planned for tonight's RAW. And it's the return of...


lol, Hogan announces that someone who has a long history with Hogan dating back to the WCW days(where Hogan has teamed up with them as well) will be co-host with him at Wrestlemania and this person is a former WCW champ and has actually defeated Hogan for the WCW title.

Then everyone goes crazy looking at WCW title history and seeing who beat Hogan for the belt,who Hogan has teamed up with and will be like: "It's gonna be Sting!!?! Or even Goldberg?!?"

Then at Wrestlemania, Hogan introduces the co-host of Wrestlemania and....


Spoiler


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Mostly interested in the announcements from Hogan and Taker. And of course Bryan/HHH.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

doinktheclowns said:


> I have just been in a Supermarket and Aprils copy of the WWE Magazine was in there. Strangely enough CM Punk image and name could be found on the front as well as a very large TEAM CM PUNK poster.
> 
> 1. With him leaving in January, it now being March and that issue being April I think it seems strange that he still plays a heavy part in the magazine and also has a large poster.
> 
> ...


The magazine before that one had a Team Cena poster. Not sure why they are still promoting him so heavy other than for money. 

It's just innocent, nothing more.


----------



## CROATIA (Jan 19, 2014)

There is chance Punkster returns tonight.
They maybe delayed it 1 week.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

I dont see Punk returning.


----------



## LJ1 (Mar 6, 2014)

gregdpowell said:


> Hogan does have a special announcement planned for tonight's RAW. And it's the return of...



God, I hope not! If Stings signs it needs to be for two reasons to promote the WCW content on the Network and to go into the HOF. I remember when Sting started out as a tag team with the Ultimate Warrior from which he went on to have an illustrious career, but he is soon to be 55 meaning it is time to let the next generation have the spotlight.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

The announcement is Mr T


----------



## theswayzetrain (Mar 19, 2013)

Hogan is coming back to screw up more lines YES brother i love when he screws up its soo funny.


----------



## SMD1990 (Mar 6, 2014)

I REALLY hope The Undertaker isn't announcing his retirement tonight. I know the time is getting near...but it doesn't feel right just yet. Brock Lesnar is, in my opinion, the wrong 'final opponent' for the Deadman. As a lifelong 'Taker fan I have a BAD feeling about tonight


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

I have a gut feeling that Undertaker is going to announce that this is his last match (even though it really won't be.) The WWE did this same thing at WM28 when they dubbed HHH v. Undertaker "End of an Era.". It got everyone thinking that it would be the last match for both HHH and The Undertaker and created alot of doubt in people's minds of whether or not Taker would actually win. Taker will go to Wrestlemania, win the match, say his goodbyes, and then sure enough next year he will be back to face John Cena.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

We would have known by now for sure if wm30 if was undertakers last. Wwe would be making such a big deal of it now and would have a much longer build to it.


----------



## SMD1990 (Mar 6, 2014)

Superhippy said:


> I have a gut feeling that Undertaker is going to announce that this is his last match (even though it really won't be.) The WWE did this same thing at WM28 when they dubbed HHH v. Undertaker "End of an Era.". It got everyone thinking that it would be the last match for both HHH and The Undertaker and created alot of doubt in people's minds of whether or not Taker would actually win. Taker will go to Wrestlemania, win the match, say his goodbyes, and then sure enough next year he will be back to face John Cena.


Maybe you're right. I guess we could all be completely wrong and it turns out to be something like the match will be No DQ, or Hell in a Cell etc.
I just don't think it's quite time for him to go. Especially if 'Mania 32 is in Texas - makes sense for him to hold out for 2 more matches and go out in his hometown.


----------



## SMD1990 (Mar 6, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> We have known by now for sure of wm30 would be undertakers last. Wwe would be making such a big deal of it now and would have a much longer build to it.


I must admit, I was thinking this. I think if it was 'Taker's last, he'd have been back at Royal Rumble and had a last little run.
I honestly hope you're right!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

How much of a slap in the face would it be to Chicago if Punk returned tonight :lmao The dumb idiots would still cheer there hearts out for him


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh shit, Harper vs. Cena tonight! :mark:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

via wwe.com


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Dont forget to sell that "injury" John.


----------



## SMD1990 (Mar 6, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Oh shit, Harper vs. Cena tonight! :mark:


I reckon Cena's winning this one & will then probably go on to beat Rowan next week. I still think Bray will win at 'Mania though.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Big night for Harper.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Ugh who gives a fuck about this match fpalm, I'd rather watch Sheamus vs. Christian.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

JY57 said:


> via wwe.com


:mark: :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> WWE Network @WWENetwork
> TONIGHT: @WWEDanielBryan is scheduled for in-ring action LIVE on #Raw. Find out more on the #Raw #WWEPreShow, live on @WWENetwork @ 7:30 ET.


-


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Cena v. Harper will be a 15 minute match where Harper destroys him; and, then, Cena regains momentum for 30 seconds to pull off the AA and win

Although, I do wonder if The Shield will come out to frak it up for Harper by attacking Bray and Erick


----------



## TheOaths (Feb 22, 2014)

Meh, Cena will just kick out of Harpers entire arsenal at 2 for 20 minutes until the Wyatts cause some sort of screwy finish or Cena just straight up wins.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

This has already probably been posted but my TV guide (AT&T Universe) says this about RAW tonight: "Batista and Daniel Bryan continue their feud over who is the rightful No. 1 contender for the WWE World Heavyweight title" 


interesting if true


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

JY57 said:


> via wwe.com


Wut a matchup! 
Harper is arguably the best all-around giant today :dance 
...unfortunately, 5 Moves of Doom!!! :bs:


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Cena Vs Harper 
I tough Cena was injured but anyways
YEAH YEAH YEAH!!!!!!!


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Good for Harper.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Sheamus/Christian aiming to be the next Ziggler/Kofi and Barrett/Orton.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well at least Harper/Cena should be good for the time given. And I'll get to play more Candy Crush when Sheamus/Christian continue their best of 25 series.


----------



## Dirty Machine (Mar 3, 2014)

Cena vs Harper! :mark:


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Harper vs Cena :mark:

Im pretty sad that Brock has to job to grandpa Deadman and we have to ,not only watch he walks 25minutes to the ring but also listen he's boring promo. Hopefully Heyman saves us on this one.
Brock vs Undertaker 2014 is just something where the kayfape gets too strong.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So John Cena will beat Harper tonight, Rowan next week, and then Bray at WrestleMania. That'll make the Wyatt Family look so legit. fpalm


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Wait, I think it's been changed to Cena vs Rowan


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Tonight at 7:30 ET
> CENA VS. ROWAN
> John Cena takes on Erick Rowan and The Road to WrestleMania hits a twist when Hulk Hogan and The Undertaker return to Raw for a pair of must-see announcements concerning The Show of Shows.





> WWE ‏@WWE 1m
> JUST ANNOUNCED: @JohnCena will take on @ERICKROWAN of the #WyattFamily TONIGHT on #Raw! http://wwe.me/urCT1 pic.twitter.com/StPuINEbJS


guess they changed it


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

JY57 said:


> guess they changed it


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Cena/Rowan? ... well we can't have all the nice things on one show, I suppose. <_<


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I'll watch but they better not have Cena go through all of the Wyatt Family week by week before WrestleMania. That kills the buildup to a match. Of course vince likes to think "its fine for guys in tag teams to lose in singles matches because we can use the excuse that they are the strongest in tag team matches".

Christian vs. Sheamus... No thanks.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Rowan = ugly step sister of The Wyatt's

I wouldn't be surprised if they left Harper v. Cena until right before WM


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

is Christian / Sheamus actually confirmed?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

JY57 said:


> guess they changed it


I wonder why they changed it? :hmm:

Guess they figured Harper would give Cena a better match than Rowan, so they're saving him for 2nd.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

better to job Rowan to Cena than harper i guess


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DoubtGin said:


> is Christian / Sheamus actually confirmed?


:lmao:lmao:lmao

Christian/Sheamus every week then a Christian 18 sec squash at MANIA.


----------



## theswayzetrain (Mar 19, 2013)

Cena going to get beat up the whole match pull off one AA wins match done.


----------



## Tyrion Hammister (Mar 10, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So John Cena will beat Harper tonight, Rowan next week, and then Bray at WrestleMania. That'll make the Wyatt Family look so legit. fpalm


like who cares breh? wyatts are midcard GEEKS while cena is an alltime great. of course he should be beating them.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Fuck, they changed Cena/Harper to Cena vs. Rowan. :/ Hopefully Rowan does well in the match, but I was REALLY looking forward to see Harper steal the show with Cena.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Hope we see Punk.

:mark:


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you daylight savings, for only having me stay up till 4 AM anymore on mondays for the foreseeable future. Much appreciated!!


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao Last week had 300 pages before the show. This week barely has seven.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

funnyfaces1 said:


> :lmao Last week had 300 pages before the show. This week barely has seven.


CM Punk hype based on Dave's source that was wrong or lied.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

funnyfaces1 said:


> :lmao Last week had 300 pages before the show. This week barely has seven.


Power of Punk. Or Dave.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

checkcola said:


> CM Punk hype based on Dave's source that was wrong or lied.


i still bet the WWE leaked it to Dave to make him look bad and also to troll the fans.


----------



## Tyrion Hammister (Mar 10, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> i still bet the WWE leaked it to Dave to make him look bad and also to troll the fans.


dave always makes himself look bad with the shit he cooks. fuck him and his nuthuggers.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

You know whats funny I just found whos who between Luke Harper and Eric Rowan lol.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Rowan is so underrated


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Hope the forum dont crash tonight.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Should be a good RAW tonight. Cena-Harper will be interesting; Bryan will likely face one of Kane, Batista or Orton; and, of course, appearances from Hogan and Undertaker.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> You know whats funny I just found whos who between Luke Harper and Eric Rowan lol.


:lol I found out last week, too!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Davy Jones said:


> Should be a good RAW tonight. Cena-Harper will be interesting; Bryan will likely face one of Kane, Batista or Orton; and, of course, appearances from Hogan and Undertaker.


It's Cena-Rowan now, which should be so bad it's good.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Its scary when you read ruh roh in the triple h voice:

Triple H ‏@TripleH · 8m 
This is definitely what’s best for business. See me and the Scooby gang in Scooby-Doo! WrestleMania Mystery on March 25th. #RUHROHRAW”


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> WWENetwork
> Who is @WWEDanielBryan teaming with on #Raw tonight? The reveal on #Raw Pre-Show at 7:30pm ET. Try @WWENetwork free! wwe.me/urJzE


-


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

BarneyArmy said:


> Hope the forum dont crash tonight.


Yeah, definitely. Not the same watching Raw without the good ol' IWC!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

JY57 said:


> -


Just say no to Big Show! Enough of that fuck riding Bryan's coattails.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

I hope they have Rusev wrestle soon and not talk on steel steps again, but if they do at least we'll get to see Lana :lenny


----------



## LJ1 (Mar 6, 2014)

I think we all know DB will team up with Big Show as it is obvious they are setting up Big Show/Kane for WM.


----------



## TheOaths (Feb 22, 2014)

Why do I get the feeling that theyre just gonna do a repeat of Smackdowns main event tonight with Bryan/Show vs Batista/Kane again...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

TheOaths said:


> Why do I get the feeling that theyre just gonna do a repeat of Smackdowns main event tonight with Bryan/Show vs Batista/Kane again...


That match sucked because most of it was Big Show...slowly... performing his basic moves on Kane and Batista and the match only picked up the moments Bryan got in. Meh.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

TheOaths said:


> Why do I get the feeling that theyre just gonna do a repeat of Smackdowns main event tonight with Bryan/Show vs Batista/Kane again...


or vs. Orton & Batista/Kane


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

JY57 said:


> or vs. Orton & Batista/Kane


I can't see Orton teaming up with Batista since he wanted to use his RKO on him last week. But who knows.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm excited to see what happens with these guys tonight!
:ambrose3 :rollins :reigns


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Can't wait for

The Shield
The Wyatts
Bryan/HHH

and who can forget



































Sheamus and Christian rematch for the 2434534 time


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

RDEvans said:


> I hope they have Rusev wrestle soon and not talk on steel steps again, but if they do at least we'll get to see Lana :lenny


Ah yes, Lana :lenny


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Sheamus/Christian :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Cena vs Rowan & Sandow vs Ziggler in a "man wars" confirmed for tonight​


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Not stoked for this raw. Not feeling maniaseason at all. Shield and Cesaro are the only things im looking forward to. Taker/Brock meh. Hogan meh. Cena,orton and batista meeeeh. Bryan ''LISTEN TO THESE PEOPLE WE HAVE A VOICE LISSSTEEEEEEEEN YES YES YES'' MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEH- 


Hope the shield splits so we get some action and cesaro is always awsome. I hope the usos get to cut a promo since they are great talkers.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Pre-Show time ...


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Can i get a stream.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

:wyatt better be first hour. :argh:


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Jimmy Hart! :mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

WWE Network free live steam time .


----------



## BookingBad (Jan 29, 2014)

xD7oom said:


> WWE Network free live steam time .


PM Please! lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here we go!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Can't believe its only 27 nights til wrestlemania. The build has been awful


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Can't believe its only 27 nights til wrestlemania. The build has been awful


Holyshit! Are we really that close? :O


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

sin cara on wwe superstars this week.

crap, I mean hunico


del rio vs cara on superstars. oh boy has alberto fallen


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Holyshit! Are we really that close? :O


It's what they said at the beginning of the raw pre show


----------



## BookingBad (Jan 29, 2014)

This is awful chants?


----------



## BookingBad (Jan 29, 2014)

Cm punk chants lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Punk chants :lol unk2


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

dat match lighting


----------



## BookingBad (Jan 29, 2014)

This is last weeks match lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Thuganomics said:


> sin cara on wwe superstars this week.
> 
> crap, I mean hunico
> 
> ...


At least Del Rio's finally being booked off his crowd reactions.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

inserts sarcastic comment about the Christian/Sheamus match


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

WWE Network ‏@WWENetwork 7 Min.

JUST ANNOUNCED on the #RAW #WWEPreShow on @WWENetwork: @WWEDanielBryan & @WWETheBigShow battle @RandyOrton & @DaveBautista TONIGHT!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

yikes


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Sheamus vs. Christian #34567


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> WWE Network ‏@WWENetwork 7 Min.
> 
> JUST ANNOUNCED on the #RAW #WWEPreShow on @WWENetwork: @WWEDanielBryan & @WWETheBigShow battle @RandyOrton & @DaveBautista TONIGHT!


Ugh. Why big show? He needs to stop.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

2 out of 3 falls to keep Sheamus/Christian going as long as possible


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Big Show is WWE's go to guy. :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

big show back in the main event :ti

Watch, he's going to be involved with either Batista/Orton or Bryan/HHH one way or another


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Big Show is WWE's go to guy. :lmao


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Two days before my birthday they better give me something good


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Not Big Show, hope he is not too involved this time. That fucking 'Iron clad' contract must be real.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

easy win for ADR :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Big Show is WWE's go to guy. :lmao


That's for sure!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The Hitman said:


> Not Big Show, hope he is not too involved this time. That fucking 'Iron clad' contract must be real.


Strap-in, we got 4 more years of his ass! :show


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

They better not add Big Show to the title match at WM XXX but knowing WWE they would fpalm


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

RDEvans said:


> They better not add Big Show to the title match at WM XXX but knowing WWE they would fpalm


:lmao That actual sounds realistic :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

funnyfaces1 said:


> :lmao Last week had 300 pages before the show. This week barely has seven.


That's pretty fucking impressive if you're viewing more than 10 posts per page.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

RDEvans said:


> They better not add Big Show to the title match at WM XXX but knowing WWE they would fpalm


A fatal four-war Elimination match with Batista going over :mark: (shoutout to WM 2000)


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

We seen that on SD...

wait, no we didn't. still meh.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Big show gonna get the third spot in the title match at mania instead if Bryan


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Chill out peeps... Hogan's big announcement is probably that he has big announcement at Wrestlemania.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ziggler still has crowd support


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

We're gonna see Big Show lead the Yes chants again tonight, aren't we? :lol


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

i got no hype for this RAW, but stilll gonna watch, eh!


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

The Hitman said:


> Not Big Show, hope he is not too involved this time. That fucking 'Iron clad' contract must be real.


I blame Big Johnny


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

WATCHING FOR

Taker. Hogan. Daniel Bryan. Shield.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

SO the shield didn't break up?

THANK GOD


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The pre-show panel is really burying Batista/Orton's chances, feel a needless Big Show heel turn coming


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hopefully worth staying up until 4am for this.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hogan's announcement tonight:

Triple threat title match at Mania!

Randy Orton vs Batista vs Big Show

:show :hogan2


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Good night everyone, another Raw, is not such a beatiful feeling?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

at least Fandango is out for RAW (since he's wrestling atm), but we'll probably get one Emma/Summer segment


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Can't wait to see what happens with the Shield later! Looks like they're together as of now!

:rollins :reigns :ambrose


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

COUNTDOWN FINISHERS!!!
WM REWIND AUSTIN VS HBK!!

Love the network


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Lets see what Bootista is up to tonight :lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

RAW was pretty good last week.

So I'm expecting even less effort than usual tonight. Trying to stay optimistic though...


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Big Show still wrestles..?

seriously?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

CharliePrince said:


> Big Show still wrestles..?
> 
> seriously?


:lmao :show


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh shit so the 390243th heel turn by show huh?


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Here we go.

:mark:


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Crowd booing Cole and cheering JBL. :lmao


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

It's go time!

:hogan2

Jerry getting that ovation


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Big Show turns heel faster than Batista blows up.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Michael cole getting booed as he makes his way down to the commentary table :ti


jbl getting cheered :clap


Jerry with a huge ovation :clap :clap


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Poe7 said:


> Hopefully worth staying up until 4am for this.


3am*


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

The Sheamus vs Christian rivarly is brought to you by WWE2K14 Universe mode!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Ten bucks says Bryan gets his ass kicked to close the show.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Just wait for Punks return.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Another "interesting" shirt by Lawler


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Jerry gets a massive ovation in Memphis! :clap


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

here we go!


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> :lmao :show


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

TJC93 said:


> 3am*


Doesn't make work any easier


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

HERE WE GO!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Is Hogan practicing his lines?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

HOGAN FIRST


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

HULKMANIA


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here come the selfie kings!

:selfie


----------



## Tropheus (Feb 4, 2014)

ARE. YOU. READY? :trips


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This old bitch. Ugh.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

boooo this man


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

announcement already?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hogan Brother


----------



## Dirty Machine (Mar 3, 2014)

Hogan!!!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Here comes an old guy.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hogan here to launch the WWE Universe!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

HULK HOGAN!!!!!


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

BROTHER!!! OH IT'S GOING DOWN TONIUGHT!!! 


ahhhh :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hogan needs to set up HHH vs DB at WM and if DB wins, he gets put in the WWE title match


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BROTHER!*


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

No pop for Hogan.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

The Hulkster!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Hulk Hogan: "I have announced this announcement to announce this announcement brothers! Oooh brother brother!"


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Better be good, Hogan.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

DoubtGin said:


> at least Fandango is out for RAW (since he's wrestling atm), but we'll probably get one Emma/Summer segment


Ya because guys have never done Superstars/Raw or Main Event/Smackdown double duty ever.

Oh wait Daniel Bryan did it just last week when he wrestled Kane on Main Event and was on Smackdown.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Hogan


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

FaggotMania is runnin wild.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Admit it all of you get on your feet and start singing this song while cupping your ear like Hogan when his music hits


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Whatcha gonna do brother, when wwefuckery runs wild on you!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Justin Roberts is just the most boring announcer of all time. I miss Chimel so much.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:hogan2

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Why did they announce Hogan this week? Rofl - just play the music.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Hulkster baby.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

There is actually someone in the crowd wearing a Ryback shirt :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Memphis is Hulk - and heart attack - country.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Amber B said:


> This old bitch. Ugh.


lmao SO DISRESPECTFUL!


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

Barely a pop at all.


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

Inb4 botch


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Don't you think they could give him better fake hair? It looks silly in the back and I love how his shades are attached to the bandana hahaha. poor hogan


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hmm Raw or The Rock on The Network
I can't decide!
Damn WWE don't temp me with something better than the live show!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh fuck off already. Stop stroking your ego. What announcement count he have that the dirt sheets don't? Just stay retired and cement your legacy. Sick of all this "return" nonsense when it's just a bunch of jibber jabber, brother.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

nice outfit king


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I wish Brooke would host with him. Her titties are God-tier.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> No pop for Hogan.



The pop was already finished because for someone reason they have to announce people coming out before there music hits


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

if you hurt my friends then you hurt my pride..

do it brother, DO IT!!!

HASHTAG IT UP!!

#HulkHogan


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

Evening all. Found out 2 mins ago RAW was about to start :lmao
No idea what to expect but glad to be watching live. Give me Shield time and Cesaro match and I won't complain.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Wtf is King wearing? :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

PhilThePain said:


> Hulk Hogan: "I have announced this announcement to announce this announcement brothers! Oooh brother brother!"


:lmao Sounds about right! :hogan2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Hopefully this announcement is worth a fuck.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

SOMEONE CALL THAT SIGN WITH THE PHONENUMBER!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mempo or Nympo-manics?


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Hogan needs to get rid of that fake hair under his bandana.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Phew got lucky that I didn't miss the start. Didn't realise it started earlier tonight over here


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

LOL WWE NETWORK ANNOUNCEMENT


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey Wait, was that Nymphohulkamanics?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:ti Hogan saying he's been in the streets


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is Hogan wearing a wig or extensions now?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh good. Our first network plug of the night.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

o god, fuck off with this wwe network shit.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Yapapi


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Savage mention :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hogan with that NETWORK plug fpalm

lol


----------



## TheWK90 (Mar 10, 2014)

Did he just say "Mempho?"


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Of course, Hogan is only watching his matches on the network...


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Macho Man :mark:


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

Lol @ Warrior getting no reaction.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

What the hell is the King wearing :lol


----------



## Dirty Machine (Mar 3, 2014)

Dat Savage mention!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Greatest battle of all time. LOL.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Savage plug.

Hogan's cool in my book now.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hogan with that brother brother brother.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

More WWE Network shilling. Sigh.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Hogan's big announcement?

Watch me on the Network brother!

:hogan2


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

calling it...

money in the bank is back for wrestlemnania.. come on vince


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Someone is going to interrupt this segment. He cannot keep opening Raw every single week. 

He should mention his match with The Rock


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Hogan getting a heart attack just watching matches :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh shut the hell up.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

the pythons brother


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hopefully Scott Hall is inducted into the HALL OF FAME! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hogan basically saying he was ready to assault civilians for no reason.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Hulkamania Network.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Promo synopsis so far:

Me, me, me, me, me.


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm sick of listening to him already. At least he mentioned Macho Man though, OH YEAH.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh Christ, make it stop...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

These are horrible ways to start of the RAWs before Wrestlemania. 


What happened to the over the top plots leading up to WrestleMania? Hogan coming back with that washed up Hulkster/Hulkamania persona in 2014 is beyond passé. 


and you guys were talking about this era being better than the Attitude era. *chuckle*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

checkcola said:


> Of course, Hogan is only watching his matches on the network...


:hogan2 WELL, LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING BROTHER!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Ohhhh YEAHHH Macho Man!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hogan can mention Benoit and Vince couldn't do shit


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Don't remember Hogan press slamming Andre....


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

an idea soo intense?! HULK COULD NOT WAIT?!

let me guess it..

FIRST TO SLAM BIG SHOW BECOMES WWE HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMP?!


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Some idiot keeps booing.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

30 man battle royal.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

WOW A 30 MAN BATTLE ROYAL FEATURING MIDCARDERS!!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Did he just say 3?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

random.....


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So um... a royal rumble?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Did Hogan just say 3?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

What!? :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Alrighty then..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

Great idea!

:ti


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Over the top battle royal ffs 

Andre the Giant memorial trophy already more prestigious than the United States title.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So this is the announcement?!?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

THIS IS FUCKING RETARDED


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

"three superstars in the ring"

Haha. I wonder if old timers might return for this Battle Royal.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Andre the Giant trophy


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

His big annoucment is a battle royal at WM









And its only 3 men?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

meaningless trophies. Better than titles, brother :hogan2


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Holyshit massive 30-man battle royal!


----------



## BookingBad (Jan 29, 2014)

Hogan is full of botches.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Sooooooo it's a Royal Rumble match with an Andre the Giant trophy for the winner?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So, will the winner be added into the World Title match? If so, Bryan will definitely win this match.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

They should've made it a really tiny trophy as a throwback to the feud with Hogan.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

So basically the royal rumble all over again? But this time you win a trophy :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Big Show gonna win the Rumble


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

3 man battle royal LOL.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

No way, they should scrap Bryan/HHH and make it winner of the Battle Royal enters the WWE Title match


----------



## Dirty Machine (Mar 3, 2014)

fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

3 people? :lmao
Cut his mic off.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks like jtg is getting a wm paycheck


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Da Fuq?

:lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Celebrating Andre The Giant. Petty cool :clap

Can't complain about that.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't even know. Way to get all the geeks on the card.

Even Hogan's like "What the hell is that trophy?"


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

So WWE did a TNA


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

What.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

The Miz might actually make it on the actual PPV this year :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Always love rumble type matches


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

That's quite a few boos for cena.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Calling it now Dolph Ziggler is gonna win it.


----------



## Tropheus (Feb 4, 2014)

*** alert.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

There is no way this can be the announcement? Dam u WWE!! Stop trolling us for once


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

:rust


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice to honor Andre! That actually sounds like a match I might want to see at WM

Oh not Pebbels come the hell on..


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

:lmao a battle royal


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Memphonights :lmao


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

OH SHIT! JOHN CENA - HULK HOGAN IN THE SAME RING.


----------



## O' Death (Feb 18, 2014)

Kamaria said:


> Lol @ Warrior getting no reaction.


He was Blade Runner Rock when he wrestled in Memphis.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal > WWE Championship Match


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao fpalm


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cena and Hogan in the same ring here we go :lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh no...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

So wait, the winner gets a trophy? Or added to the Title match? Huckster didn't really explain.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Cena vs Hogan for the trophy


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

And here comes :cena2 Golden Boy


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

.....so every wrestler gets to be on Wrestlemania  LOL!

OH SHIT IT'S CENA!!

CENATION!!

...not. i can't mark for Cena  i just can't, sorry y'all


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

What? I don't really understand this.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Maybe If Hogan hadn't been in TNA and I actually hadn't seen him in awhile, I'd give a lil more fuck about him being here.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

John Cena - CHEER THIS MAN!


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

wtf...


----------



## TheWK90 (Mar 10, 2014)

Here comes this motherfucker. Maybe they'll both stand in the ring and say "Jack" over and over.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I think its a good idea, what's the issue? Ton of people get to perform at Mania, and it'll surely be entertaining!


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

The champ is.....oh wait forgot who the champ was for a second LOL


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Cena and Hogan in the ring,


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

JOHN FREAKING CENA! 

REALLY! Leg drop this sucker out!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Segment about to go from bad to worse.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I kind of figured WWE would at some point do some kind of Hall of Fame or historical match like the NFL does the Hall of Fame Game

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Cena to leech off Hogan, fuck my face. Fuck off.


----------



## VintageQuadTear (Mar 10, 2014)

At least we still have Taker to look forward to.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

JTG about to get his Wrestlemania moment!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

John Cena and Hulk Hogan to bury the Wyatt Family at Wrestlemania 30?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Hogan should leg drop cena


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Basically Reigns wins.


And now they're going to try to force a moment with these two cornballs.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

ZOMGGG CENA HURN TURN INCOMING


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Douchebag of Yesterday. The Douchebag of Today.

WORLDS COLLIDE!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Here we go :wall


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*SOMEONE PLEASE MAKE A GIF OF CENA'S DUCK WALKING AND CLAPPING ENTRANCE TONIGHT.*


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

This segment just went from bad to the pits.

Hulk Hogan 1 and Hulk Hogan 2

AKA Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dumbfuck


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Just tuned in, what happened?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes because we're so concerned with midcard filler, and of course, John Cena needs the rub... ugh, this RAW is off to a lame start


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

hulk v1 and hulk v2


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Gotta leech them pops.


----------



## Dirty Machine (Mar 3, 2014)

I wonder who will win the Battle Royal.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The Devil and God said:


> So basically the royal rumble all over again? But this time you win a trophy :lmao


I thought they were going to add the winner to the World Title match. Don't see the point of winning a trophy, to be honest.


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

As if this segment couldn't get any fruitier...


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Hulk Hogan lays down for no one, not even for Triple H!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

What???? I don't get it LOL :lmao


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Hulk Hogan brought the overbooking with him from TNA. :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cena/Hogan moment


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Don't tell me they're gonna include Hogan into Cena's match with Bray somehow. That's the last fucking thing he needs.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Two all time greats in the ring together,


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here he comes! :cena


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Lackluster reveal and now Cena pandering.... ugh.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This fucker...


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I hate Cena's promos.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Cena. That's call trying to steal the spotlight. Stop sugarcoating it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena and Hogan...there's an internet dream team for ya, lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Take a shot every time both of these guy say "JACK."


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

What is it with Cena changing his accent every week? :no:


----------



## Tropheus (Feb 4, 2014)

Ideal Wrestlemania 30 match.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

stop sucking up to each other arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

StarzNBarz said:


> Hogans big announcement: the wwe network will have an extended free trial! Whatcha gonna do brother!?!


Streaming WWE PPVs without using the WWE Network is what's best for business, brother! :hogan2


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> :lmao fpalm


Coming from you, that can be directed at so many things.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

TheWK90 said:


> Here comes this motherfucker. Maybe they'll both stand in the ring and say "Jack" over and over.


Who is this Jack and why does everyone keep saying they want to do various things to him? :lol


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Wait didn't Cena get his ass kicked last week?


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Did you hear that collective groan when Cena's music hit:lmao


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Cena ass kissing time


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Cena is in the ring with the original superman


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Ugh, this mutter fucka


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

This is hilarious for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

haha so much hate already.. why do some fans even bother watching? :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

At least, Ryder and JTG are getting their WM match...


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I want to punch this pussy in the face, fuck if he's a trained wrestler, i could take this big girls blouse.



Suck up motherfucker.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So they are going to start a new tradition ? I don't get it, they just had the royal rumble


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SO this is the match that the jobbers who didn't get a match get a chance to be in? lol


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

what I'd give right now for Hulk to big boot Cena and THE BIG LEG DROP!!!

sigh


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

We just need the Rock to come down to the ring.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Did they already mention that Hogan slammed Andre?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao This guy is sucking off Hogan so hard.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

So what does the battle royal have to do with "3 men standing in the ring"?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Gotta leech them pops.



You should be the one talking, CenaBoy :kobe


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

They'll be here in a minute guys.


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

fuck sake, get a room boys.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh lord, Cena is stroking Hogan's ego. I can't.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Someone please end this


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Someone gif that Cena entrance


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

"Thank you, brother!" :hogan2


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I wish this was someone else because a heel turn is so so easy to do right now


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

YOU GUYS LOVE JOHN CENA! HE IS MAKING AN EPIC PROMO GUYS


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What is the point of this Cena promo?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Is this just a circle jerk or is it going anywhere...


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Hogan is just thinking: who the fuck is this jackass?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Mutha fuckin circle jerk


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Maybe Tyrion was right?

Cena and Hogan to make the Wyatts their bitches?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

30-man battle royal will be fun; some returns I'm sure.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

:cena4 & :hogan2 making love to each other on the mic ... :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The Devil and God said:


> haha so much hate already.. why do some fans even bother watching? :lmao


Very true.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

???


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

what????


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Kill me now. Network plugs and Cena rimming Hogan. Wyatts save us. :wyatt


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Cena in the Rumble 

not only jobbers then


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

The only thing worse than Cena's stroking his ego is hearing him stroke Hogan's.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cena has to be the biggest ass-kisser I've seen in my life. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Well theirs your 30 man battle winner.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Cena trying way too hard. Just be natural bro


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

wow is cena do it


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Bray Wyatt \o/


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

This just in Cena wins the trophy...


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

John Cena is that injured? That's horrible.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh god Cena in the battle royal fpalm


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

*sigh*


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

John Cena pulling double duty and will win the battle royal and defeat Bray Wyatt! :lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Cena getting booed at his Hogan impression. :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

This better be a gimmick battle royal.........

OH YOU GOTTA BE FUCKING KIDDNG ME


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

lol the Wyatts are so fucked


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

I LOVE YOU BRAY!!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Well, we know who will be hoisting the trophy.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm kinda over the cena booing


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh, wait, midcarders aren't going to win that battle royal, someone who matters will


----------



## O' Death (Feb 18, 2014)

rofl..the Wyatts getting more cheers than both Cena and Hogan


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Such fuckery, thank god Wyatt is talking now!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bray is here!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

THEY HERE!

shit bout to get real

where's REIGNS AT?!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Hulk Hogan leg drop time brother!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

oh god here we go again :wall


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wyatts...kill them!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cena is gonna win the damn thing.... I guess it justifies him jobbing to Bray @ mania.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Cut me an epic promo, Bray!! :mark:


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Bray Wyatt: "But...but what about your match with me Cena?"


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Wyatt :mark:


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

What do you get if you win?

This is a way to appease wrestlers fears over ppv paychecks now the network is here man


----------



## VintageQuadTear (Mar 10, 2014)

Wyatts make the save


----------



## Dirty Machine (Mar 3, 2014)

WYATTS!


----------



## Night_Vercetti (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you Wyatts!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Haha, Bray Wyatt getting a pop bigger than Cena. I hope this segment ends with a Battle Royal. 

Likely ends with Cena and Hogan fighting the Wyatt's instead.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

that trophy will look good on my resume :cena5


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

I hope they take out Hogan :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:wyatt


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't even know what to say at this point already :lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

THEY'RE HERE! :mark:


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Cena in the wrestlemania rumble? OK im confused


----------



## Teach (Aug 15, 2012)

Wyatts beating the crap out of Hogan would put them over huge.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The Wyatt's are here to save us.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

now we going to know if this is a 3 way hogan, cena, sheamus vs wyatts family or cena vs wyatts


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> So they are going to start a new tradition ? I don't get it, they just had the royal rumble


it's cuz steph's obsessed with andre. every chance she gets she talks about how she sat on his lap once, and he talked to her.


----------



## dafo93 (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm feeling Alexander Rusev will win the Battle Royal


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This is going through John Cenas head while he is in the ring with Hogan


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

This may get interesting.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

If Cena wins that battle royal, then....sigh....fpalm


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:wyatt :mark:


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

i want the Wyatts to go and destroy Hulk and Cena

WHOSE WITH ME?!

WHO WITH ME?!

come on Harper go ole mountain man wild on em!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Wyatt's cena and hogan?! O.O


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

shutupchico said:


> it's cuz steph's obsessed with andre. every chance she gets she talks about how she sat on his lap once, and he talked to her.


Lmao.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao Bray


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

c'mon Bray. Kill this promo


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

How fucking good can this guy possibly be on the mic?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I fucking love Bray Wyatt. :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The Devil and God said:


> I hope they take out Hogan :mark:


Not gonna happen.

They're not gonna have him take bumps, probably.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

that promo though


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Hogan doesn't even know who the Wyatt's are.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Bray is a god among men,


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm liking this promo. Bray Wyatt continues to grow on me every week.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

The Wyatt's rule!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Cena injury... ? Dropped storyline?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Man, this guy can talk! :wyatt


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hogan was annoying in TNA and now he's beginning to annoy me with the "Network" garbage lol..But i guess someone has to plug it


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

If you told me a few years ago that Husky Harris, Cena and Hulk Hogan would be in the same ring in a couple years I wouldve thought you belonged in an insane asylum, but fast fowards a few years later and here we have an icon, a legend and a future franchise wrestler for years to come.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Bray is awesome


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

i would go bananas if Roman Reigns comes out and joins Cena and Hogan!

TRIPLE THREAT DEATHMATCH

Wyatts vs Cena-Hogan-Reigns

DO IT!!

..hope is dead


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:mark: Bray is God, bitches!!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Hogan and Super Friends vs the Wyatt Family at Wrestlemania with Bray pinning Hogan or Cena. :vince2


----------



## Dirty Machine (Mar 3, 2014)

Bray is fucking awesome!


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

"You will see a god"

So fucking cool


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

lmao, this sucks. 

Hollywood Hogan wouldn't take this type of disrespect from Bray Wyatt, but sadly WWE has brought back the wrong Hogan.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Wyatt is so good on the mic. I say it every week but he just gets better.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Brays promo buried in 3 seconds flat


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

"You will see.. A God."

Oh shit. :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Do you listen to all the weird crap YOU say John?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Trying so hard to be edgy and weird.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cult of 3. Cult of fucking 3.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Bray just completely blew the other two out of the water, no surprise there.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bray just keeps getting better and better on the mic week after week. Props to him. :clap


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Here we go Cena no sell the promo and make some shitty remarks...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bray is on another level on the mic.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

And cena buried wyatt just like that. Fuck you cena


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Fuck Bray.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Oh no! That's the burial face of Cena!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

C+ promo by Bray


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

What happened?

Had it on mute.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ok, that was funny.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Hogan looks so lost! :hogan2


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Cena. fpalm


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Bray getting buried by stupid Cena ughhh


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Ugh, this is one of the many reasons why Cena/Wyatt is a bad thing.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Well ya'll can be a bitch, but even with Cena I thought this was a cool opening to the show, and that battle royal sounds awesome to really make Mania special


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LOL at Cena trying to get over


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

There's cena with his monotnous 'big boy voice'


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Burial attempt coming up


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Cena's no-selling ass is getting on my nerves.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

The Rock covered that song soooooo much better.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

the jokes :favre


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This is why I despise Cena.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Cena trying to be funny


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Cena just buried Wyatt. Fuck you you piece of shit. You aren't funny. :cena3


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

Wyatt getting better and better at his promos. Damn.

Screw Cena for not selling his gimmick.


----------



## TheWK90 (Mar 10, 2014)

SuperJoke Cena.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Yeah, here we go.

Turn Bray into a joke, great job Cena. (Y)


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Freaking hate Cena and his jokes.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

goddamn cena you ruined a great wyatt segment


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

And there he goes with the comedy. Bray Wyatt is ruined after this feud.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cena, are you going to do a duck dynasty joke too


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Stand up No Sell Cena is the VERY WORST THING IN THE GODDAMNED WORLD.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Someone needs to start no selling Cena's ass as much as he refuses to sell for everyone.


----------



## HBtaKer (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh god Cena is singing Jimmy Buffet. This could not get any worse.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Here it comes!! The jokes!!

Bray is a hobo, a gay, poopy, loser!

ITS ON!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Way to go Cena. Effectively shitting on the entire character. What a fucking idiot.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Cena making lame jokes again.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Hogan playing second fiddle to Cena. :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And thank you for ruining that song for me forever John.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Fuck Cena for making jokes during this promo.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Cena no selling Wyatt /o\

What a bellend.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Hogan looks so out of place right now. :lmao


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

LOL, That was actually fucking good by Cena, buried Wyatt's gimmick so fucking badly. Also did some punkass stealing of Margaritaville from Stone Cold/The Rock


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Waffelz said:


> What happened?
> 
> Had it on mute.




But we all know you didn't have it on mute, you're not cool.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Lol Cena ripping Rock's promo from 01.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister is gonna be so mad at this Cena chumping of Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

fpalm @ Cena's humor, right now.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Freeloader said:


> The Rock covered that song soooooo much better.


Rock and Austin are about 100x more talented than Cena is so yeah...


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

F Cena! Jimmy Buffett isnt from Memphis!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

All this promo needs is Cena calling Wyatt a poopy head


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

There we go!

:cena vs :wyatt


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

That was funny, but it does nothing to HELP the build the Wyatts. Yes Cena, lets hurt people who have actual gimmicks by making jokes about them.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Cena vs Wayatt at Wretlemania. WOW I never saw that one coming


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

DON'T let Hulk Hogan take a bump. He'll break into pieces.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And that's how you shit on a new character. Great job, WWE.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Bray Wyatt's reply WHOOPED CENA'S ASS

holy crap

VERBAL TORCH

CENA GOT OH SHIT NO

OHG SHIT NOOO

MIC DROP!!

AMBER?! YOU SEE THIS?!

MIC. DROP!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cena and them PG jokes are lame fpalm

I hope Bray destroys him :lol


----------



## vfcorrea (Jan 2, 2014)

So they are going for Cena x Bray. ok


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

This is why I hate Cena. He can't take the others gimmick serious, but have to destroy it with cheesy puns and jokes.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They can't attack Hogan or his wig will fall o'ff


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Where the heck is Sting at?


----------



## TheWK90 (Mar 10, 2014)

WHY THE FUCK DID THEY JUST CUT TO COMMERCIAL????


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Nice time for a commercial. 

How long til Vince starts showing commercials at PPV events?


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Commercials??? Really??? fpalm


----------



## VintageQuadTear (Mar 10, 2014)

great time for a commercial break


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

What the fuck?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Why does Cena ruin everything good?


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Cena is a fucking cock. Will no doubt win at mania too.

What can they achieve by giving cena the win?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

When will Cena realize his jokes are pathetic? fpalm


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Did it seriously just cut to commercial?


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> fpalm @ Cena's humor


Fixed.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Why does Cena have fans again?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cena has just got me to stop thinking the Wyatts are a threat to anyone in 30 seconds flat, wow.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

whoever decides the commercial breaks is terrible at doing so


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Did anyone else just go to fucking commercial, or is it just my stream? What the fuck?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

DID THEY REALLY JUST TAKE A COMMERCIAL BREAK!?!?!!??!?!?!!


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

oh bloody hell don't tell me they just cut to commercial

DON'T TELL ME THEY JUST CUT TO COMMERCIAL

..they just fucking went to commercial


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Good stuff out of Cena. Funny.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This feud is going to be awful if we keep getting this side of Cena. fpalm


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cena has to joke around...even right before Mania lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Really not the fucking feud to be making jokes during, Cena, you cunt.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Cena did what he does best. He made jokes and told them to get in the ring. What else is new?


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Super Cena overcoming the odds against Bray Wyatt. I wish he would get a fucking career ending injury and just go away.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its pretty sad that watch dogs gameplay doestn look as good as it did at E3 last year


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Why the fuck did they go to commercial?


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Fuck sake Cena fpalm


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> This is why I hate Cena. He can't take the others gimmick serious, but have to destroy it with cheesy puns and jokes.


Hate to say it but that's what it looks like right now.

At least Hogan didn't try to put him over.


----------



## Dirty Machine (Mar 3, 2014)

Commercial?!? fpalm


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> But we all know you didn't have it on mute, you're not cool.


I did. Hogan is cringy as fuck and I had a podcast on. Put it back on when Wyatt was speaking but seen someone say have they changed plans in this thread. Why'd he say that?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Would have popped to see The Shield show up there and turn face.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

xdryza said:


> Why does Cena have fans again?


The kids love him, I guess that's not an answer to 'why' but there you go, its the best I got


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And people wonder why some just lose their minds when Cena gets a live mic.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Stand Up "Comedy" Burial Promo into a commercial.

Fuckin' Hell, gentlemen. That was embarrassing.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Took the legitimacy of Wyatt's gimmick away in one fell swoop. Impressive.....


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hahaha people thought Hogan was adding DB to the title match lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

This is NOT the time for a commercial, BROTHER! :hogan2


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

That's the first time ever that Cena and Hogan have stood together against a common enemy in one ring, in history right? And they cut into it with a commercial?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow, that was horrible timing for a commercial break.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Vince is laughing at all of you for continuing to watch and support his Monday Night Commercials program. 

:vince2


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

"Bray Wyatt is poopy!" :cena4

Looks like someone was right. 

Won't be long before we hear that. :lol


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow, Cena effectively ruined Bray's aura in one promo.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

FUCK COMMERCIALS


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Let me guess...right now...the Wyatts are still outside...Cena and Hogan in the ring..just waiting on the commercials to finish HAHA


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Can't say I cared for that opening. Cena making his usual lame jokes and Hogan looking out of place the entire time....riveting stuff.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

a break for Hogan to leave.... I guess.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

i hope that whole segment with hogan, cena and bray shows just how bad cena is on the mic


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Cena really needs to take this more seriously. His jokes at Bray really kill the vibe and take away the seriousness that this feud SHOULD invoke.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Fuck missed the first part,what happened?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

LOL @ the Cracker Barrel comment. My mom said that every single time Bray would come out.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Seriously though, Hogan looked so lost after Cena showed up :lol


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

If this was a match, we'd come back to Bray having Cena in a headlock, and we can get a cutaway to what happened during the break, when he took control!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I either need to start drinking or just stop watching. So far this show has been facepalm after facepalm...


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Hogan will put Bryan in the title match. No one gives a fuck about the titles. Only Bryan can give that match some legitimacy now


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Fuck Cena dry with a rusty spike.


----------



## LostBeast (Dec 22, 2012)

WOW that was terrible.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

lol suddenly the match started


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Good promo by Bray Wyatt, as usual. Too bad Cena had to ruin it with his lame jokes.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Well this makes sense.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Hogan vs. Bray at WM plz


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd laugh my fucking ass if Hogan turned On Cena :russo


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

TwistedLogic said:


> That's the first time ever that Cena and Hogan have stood together against a common enemy in one ring, in history right? And they cut into it with a commercial?


You just couldn't make this up but thats exactly what happened


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

Hogan still there. Please God let their Mania match stay 1 on 1..


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Can folks of the shield show Cena how you do a feud while taking people's characters seriously?


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Why is Hogan still there lol.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

This thing rowan is doing looks so stupid


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

And now Cena buries the Wyatts, one member at a time.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

John Cena vs Erick Rowan instead of Luke Harper. fpalm


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Cena can fuck right off with that promo. Just completely burying Wyatt's gimmick like it's some jobber trying to act scary.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

xD7oom said:


> Hogan vs. Bray at WM plz


If Bray did that flying body tackle Hogan would explode in a pile of dust.


----------



## sabrefan1979 (Jan 27, 2014)

You guys read way too much in to this just watch the show and enjoy.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

RhodesForWHC said:


> "Bray Wyatt is poopy!" :cena4
> 
> Looks like someone was right.
> 
> Won't be long before we hear that. :lol


:cena


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So are all 30 men going to start in the ring at the same time

what is the WWE thinking


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Rowan? Wasn't supposed to be Harper?


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Memphis is a mark crowd, usually, right?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> Good promo by Bray Wyatt, as usual. Too bad Cena had to ruin it with his lame jokes.


Pretty much.

Cena just can't go a week or month without doing those corny jokes, huh. :lol


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> I either need to start drinking or just stop watching. So far this show has been facepalm after facepalm...


And to think, we're only 20 minutes in!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Nobody knows why Hogan is there, unless he's chicken shit to walk near Bray?? :hmm: :hmm:


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Well, at least this asshole Cena is starting the show. You know what that means? Likely no more Cena matches tonight!


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

follow the buzzard


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Imagine the alternate reality where Hogan turns heel here and joins the Wyatt Family.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

I'll just slide into my minority role of a guy who enjoyed the Cena promo


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't see what's "good" or "funny" about what Cena says. He brought up everything about Wyatt's character in detail and shit all over it. It's just stupid. 

Imagine if Hogan stood up to The Undertaker in 1991 and just said: 'You're a guy who paints circles around his eyes, walks around slowly, grunts like a zombie, and pretends that a magic urn controls you.' 

It would have made the character and the guy behind it look fucking retarded. Yeah, so funny. Good job Cena.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

30 man Battle Royal at WrestleMania, a big :agree: to this


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

So much for Cenas "injury"


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

sabrefan1979 said:


> You guys read way too much in to this just watch the show and enjoy.


Agreed. Bray was just being Bray and Cena was just being Cena. Nothing has changed.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

I wonder what Pugilist thinks about John Cena burying Bray Wyatt on the mic like that. He's a massive fan of both.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> If Bray did that flying body tackle Hogan would explode in a pile of dust.


He isn't that old.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Hogan on the side :lmao


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Cena with dat spot calling.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> If Bray did that flying body tackle Hogan would explode in a pile of dust.


More realistically, dislocate both hips, both shoulders and break his back.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TwistedLogic said:


> Memphis is a mark crowd, usually, right?


Hard to tell/say so far.

You could say because of the "Let's Go Cena, Cena Sucks" chant they just did, but every crowd does that these days.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Why did they go with Rowan over Harper? Rowan is horrible.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cena and Hogan BOTH out there and the crowd is not far from dead, the crowds of today.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> So are all 30 men going to start in the ring at the same time
> 
> what is the WWE thinking


the WWE thinks?


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Cena CLEARLY calling spots.


----------



## sabrefan1979 (Jan 27, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> So are all 30 men going to start in the ring at the same time
> 
> what is the WWE thinking


It's a battle royal ever heard of one? You must be new to wrestling or very young.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Ugh I can't believe I was excited for this feud, just the usual Cena shite


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> 30 man Battle Royal at WrestleMania, a big :agree: to this


Honoring Andre with it makes it better


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

I hope we all enjoyed the Wyatts. That was a lot of fun while it lasted. I wonder if Cena realizes what he accomplished with that promo. Maybe he can come out and make fun of the dead man gimmick of Taker while we're at it.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

LOL WTF


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Poe7 said:


> Imagine the alternate reality where Hogan turns heel here and joins the Wyatt Family.


Wyatt World Order is taking over, BROTHER! :hogan2


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Well that was shit.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

CENA WINS LOL


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WTF
they ended the match like that?

Was that a botch


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:ti


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

WTF


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Poe7 said:


> Imagine the alternate reality where Hogan turns heel here and joins the Wyatt Family.


that would be amazballs


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cena's fake "i won" facial expression :lol :lol


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Wasteeeeeeeeed awaaaaaaay alooooneee in Margaritaville!

Except he's not a alone, dumbass, you said yourself he found himself two goons.

And lol Cena with a rollup.

And double lol at Hogan marking out in his corner.

Fuck logic.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

xD7oom said:


> He isn't that old.


Did you see the Sting/Hogan match in TNA? Hogan couldn't take a bump and had to slowly lean on the ropes to get on the mat.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

what a lackluster match


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

and the forum goes mad


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

What the fuck?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And Cena just wins! Fuck you, that's why!


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

Fuck you, Cena, just fuck you! Had to bury Bray.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Waste of time... and they are trying to get cheers off of hogan for this man? Really?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Terrible match. What kind of ending was that?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Of course, Cena wins...


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

That finish was unbelievably stupid. Didn't even make it look like it was tough to kickout. Thanks for insulting my intelligence WWE.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:ti JBL condoning homicide


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Hogan's gonna take a bump

he's gonna take a bump!!

HE IS IMMORTAL?! 

Bray Wyatt bout to prove NOT!


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

You know what, instead of being mad, I'm just going to laugh now. :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

That was it? :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

sabrefan1979 said:


> It's a battle royal ever heard of one? You must be new to wrestling or very young.


the royal rumble is a battle royal too fpalm


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:cena4


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

The Wyatts would rip Hogan a brand new asshole.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Yep. Wyatts are going to be buried at Mania.

Sigh,


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

King can't even comprehend what he's watching.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Ah so the first standoff was a jumping-the-gun botch. Now I get it.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hogan is going to have a match in the next few weeks isn't he


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Why do I still watch this? Fucking why?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

TwistedLogic said:


> That's the first time ever that Cena and Hogan have stood together against a common enemy in one ring, in history right? And they cut into it with a commercial?


They were tag team partners back in 2005...so no, not the first time.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Hogan, how does it feel to be Cena's bitch? Everyone gives in eventually. :cena3


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

STFU Lawer


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

The two monsters are afraid to go after 100 year old Hogan? :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That segment ......sucked. fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Fuck off Cena


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

WM burial incoming.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

ugh cena is just taking after helmsley at this point. burying the newcomers to help preserve his spot.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

What a classic match! LOLWWEFAGGOTSHIT.


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

They play Hogan's music at the end?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Now they're backing down from an old cripple, why even make them get on the apron? Wyatts have had around 80% of their credibility destroyed in 23 minutes :lmao :lmao


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

:lmao Cena looks like such a twat standing there holding his fists like that.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

this has got to be a comedy show

it's gotta be a comedy show

right? it must be..


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Cena winning wasn't the problem.

The match being complete shit was.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Wyatts vs 3MB

Coming to a Raw after Mania near you :ti


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I MISSED IT?!!!

What was the finish?!!!!!!


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Great job making the Wyatt Family look like a threat.

Not.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

That finish surely sucked! :lmao


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

holy fuck can this end already :lmao


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

This is cringe worthy, Cut to a commercial


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Is Hogan really needed for Cena/Bray? Wouldn't he be better served in the Bryan/HHH feud?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

This crowd can go and fuck themselves, bunch of marks.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh fuck this noise.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Simply retarded fpalm


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

see..that right there..is why people hate Cena..gets his ass kicked the whole match and wins with a ..roll up


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't like the Memphis crowd lol 

Cena getting cheap ass heat from Hogan..as usual he tries to take credit from others


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

:lmao

fpalm


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Cut to a backstage segment already, damn.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Can't wait to see JTG at Wrestlemania in the battle royal. *


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Best Raw ever. 

CHEER THIS MAN! LET'S GO CENA!

:lol


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

cena leeching again of the real stars of wrestling


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The only thing that would make this moment of Cena and Hogan standing off The Wyatt Family would be if Hogan's music was interrupted by shattered glass, 



and Stone Cold Steve Austin finally returns,



and stuns both John Cena and Hogan. Gives them the middle finger. 



oh god, I think I would probably crap my pants if that happened.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

xD7oom said:


> He isn't that old.


But his body has been through hell. He's 60 his body probably feels 70.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

TripleG said:


> They were tag team partners back in 2005...so no, not the first time.


Didn't know that.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Alright, a 5 minute post match wanky celebration after burying Wyatt and making Rowan look like a fool.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Cena is my most hated wrestler of all time


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Somone call that number on that guys sign


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Jeez get to the Shield, Diva matches already


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Was that really just 30 minutes of Hulk and Cena? :lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Aka Cena and Hogan


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

King dressed like a 16th Century homosexual


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

CHRISTIAN AND SHEAMUS HOLY SHIT NEW AND EXCITING


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Again?


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Useless segment :no:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Sheamus Christian again?!?


----------



## VintageQuadTear (Mar 10, 2014)

You should be able to vote for a 4th option, to not see this match again.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm actually happy to see Cena enjoying himself with Hogan :lol 
Any fan's dream come true!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao That poll is likely rigged. You opinion means nothing to this company.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

You guys expect Cena to lose to ROWAN? :lmao


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Of course they are having Cena try to leech off Hogan's popularity, what a joke of an opening match.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

if you hurt my friends, then you hurt my pride


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

PLease no 2 out of 3 falls


----------



## Da MastaMind (Jan 4, 2014)

Lol at this company


----------



## sabrefan1979 (Jan 27, 2014)

Bad News Ambrose said:


> Fuck you, Cena, just fuck you! Had to bury Bray.


How did he bury Bray? You people are fucking dumb.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

looks like big show getting pinned in the main event


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

inb4 YouTube rants about how Hogan kissed up to Cena


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Big Show is back?! FUCK THAT


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

That entire segment was... awkward.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Big Show in another big match why :lmao


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Retmatchamania.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Man, Lawler looks flaming tonight.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Evolution vs show and bryan


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

i cannot wait for the moment where cena attitude adjustments hogan out of nowhere and then proceedes to oversell in their ppv match


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

that's a random tag match.. hmmm


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Don't know why Cena's acting all confused and like he doesn't know how to do the Hogan poses.

It was a much cooler and more electric moment when he seemed to genuinely be marking out, when doing them with Hogan and Shawn in 2005 (after a six man tag match with those two). Start at 3:05:


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

ANOTHER rematch great.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I can't take this anymore. WWE needs Austin. 

Not Hogan. 


Austin.


----------



## O' Death (Feb 18, 2014)

Shit..Sheamus/Christian part infinity...Anyone else want to see this shit again?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

FUCK OFF YOU FAT PIECE OF SHIT BIG SHOW

GOD DAMN.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

WTF Randy Orton teaming up with Batista tonight???


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

Really? REALLY? Batista and Orton joining together? They really need a third person in the ME match that is a face.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

How about D - No match at all.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That was the most embarassing thing I've ever seen.

And now Christian vs Sheamus AGAIN. fpalm


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Decent opening segment even though the good guys won.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Troll vote for 2 out of 3 falls


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh, a Smackdown repeat?


----------



## TheWK90 (Mar 10, 2014)

If Memphis street fight wins, will the match not last as long?


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Is there even a fucking chance that it isn't a "memphis street fight"? 

And what the fuck, Big Show? :lmao

This is like a second rate Smackdown episode


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Sheamus VS Christian

Excited for this interesting idea. :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

...or could we just not have them wrestle?! How many times are we going to see these two go against each other?!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh good, The Shredder will be here tonight.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

TAKERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Jeez get to the Shield, *Diva matches* already


:bbrown2 really?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LMAO at this fuckers again


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bryan segment next!

:yes


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Who is this Jack and why does everyone keep saying they want to do various things to him? :lol


I am Jack's cold sweat X-Pac heat.


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

Well, Hogan's fingerprints were all over that segment, a page right out of his own storylines during the cartoonish era of the 80s. One of the most dominant, believable, intimidating heels to come along in years, who is on a hot streak and needs all the momentum in the world to be going up against the golden boy Cena, and they have him & his crew look like bitches before the power of Super Huckster & his side kick the boy wonder.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

WTF dat true dectetice wannabe song :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Burial on deck :lmao


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

More great segments, less boring matches, this is how you make a great show.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

God that was bad. Why the fuck would the Wyatts retreat in that situation after Rowan lost the match? a 3 on 2 advantage over Cena with an injured leg and a 60 year old. Fucking terrible lazy booking as usual.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Raw is seriously nothing but rematches.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So how about building that world title program WWE?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Would love to see this happen again


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RhodesForWHC said:


> Sheamus VS Christian
> 
> Excited for this interesting idea. :mark:


Capt Crickets


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

What is King wearing


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

If Undertaker came out and destroyed everyone tonight:cheer


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I was pissed with Raw...then I saw the Godzilla Snickers commercial. That put a smile on my face!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Evolution vs. D-Bry & Big Show tonight. Hopefully Triple H is in their corner and come out to the Evolution theme music for one night only.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

So the two people that will fight in the main event of Wrestlemania *30* for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship are doing a tag team match instead of building up their feud.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

HAHAHA Why is Big Show in the match. One of these things is not like the others kind of moment for me.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

unDASHING said:


> i cannot wait for the moment where cena attitude adjustments hogan out of nowhere and then proceedes to oversell in their ppv match


:lmao :hbk1


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Commemorating Wrestlemania XXX, IS CHRISTIAN VS SHEAMUS, BEST OF 30! :vince5


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> I can't take this anymore. WWE needs Austin.
> 
> Not Hogan.
> 
> ...


But Austin doesn't need WWE. Hogan desperately does.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

KuroNeko said:


> Raw is seriously nothing but rematches.


RAW IS RECAP


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

And oh great a rematch from Smackdown that nobody wants to see. fpalm Fuck WWE really. They are so clueless.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So this is how Cena vs Bray Wyatt gonna go down?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

ABrown said:


> :bbrown2 really?


Some of them aren't that bad to watch anymore.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

RhodesForWHC said:


> Sheamus VS Christian
> 
> Excited for this interesting idea. :mark:


Very innovative idea. I'm sure we have never seen this match before.


----------



## O' Death (Feb 18, 2014)

I'd better start looking around the channels if that pos is a 2 out of 3 falls...which it'll probably be regardless of "votes".

D-Never face each other again match.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

as much comedy has been going on so far

newslfash

tomorrow? WWE STOCK HITS ANOTHER ALL-TIME HIGH!

...another record breaker night

hello PG era .. sad but true


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"Up next a Triple H and Stephanie 30 minute promo!" Can't wait! I just love it when Triple H and Stephanie talk for 30 minutes and put Daniel Bryan down, it never gets old...


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

While Steph was talking to HHH, HHH was like, "Would this woman shut up already!"


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol at Snoop Dogg's car insurance ad!


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Fuck that main event


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Big Show will win that Battle Royal (rightfully so) 

Are you guys still cheering for Cena, or have you calmed down?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> So this is how Cena vs Bray Wyatt gonna go down?


In flames


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> Capt Crickets


mocking christian is something that you dont do in this community. it is a serious transgression. it is an unwritten rule


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

ABrown said:


> :bbrown2 really?


Man, you know shit's bad when people are asking for Divas matches. :lol


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Commemorating Wrestlemania XXX, IS CHRISTIAN VS SHEAMUS, BEST OF 30! :vince5


They'd go 15-15 and require another rematch to settle it.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Can't wait too see Taker and Usos tonight. Gonna be fun.  :dance


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Spoiler: Sheamus is gonna win whatever match it is.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Has there actually been any build up for Orton/Batista yet? Any promos? What an awful WM this is shaping up to be.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Very innovative idea. I'm sure we have never seen this match before.


:troll

Check pm


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So, Christian/Sheamus #33094980490494590 tonight. fpalm


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

No build up to WM? How about we cut matches and starting doing promos?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Alright, enough of this Christian/Sheamus shit, wtf are they thinking booking this shit. Isn't this there 5th match on TV in a month?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TwistedLogic said:


> But Austin doesn't need WWE. Hogan desperately does.


WWE needs Austin is the point. 


This lame content has gone on too long.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Freeloader said:


> Big Show will win that Battle Royal (rightfully so)


Is it because of his size and because he used to be called "The Giant"? unk2


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Wake me when they get to the Shield


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Very innovative idea. I'm sure we have never seen this match before.


Yeah, this excites me greatly. :mark:


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

unDASHING said:


> mocking christian is something that you dont do in this community. it is a serious transgression. it is an unwritten rule


Who are you kidding, everyone shits on him nowadays :lol


----------



## VintageQuadTear (Mar 10, 2014)

Batista gassed from just watching last week's recap


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

legendfan97 said:


> While Steph was talking to HHH, HHH was like, "Would this woman shut up already!"


:lmao Looked like it, didn't it? :trips2


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hey hes here yes yes yes HHH


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Why in the fuck are Batista and Orton teaming up?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I still think the smartest thing to do would be to put Bryan in the goddamn title match at Mania.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BAWSE!*


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Bow down to the king ...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:hhh2 :HHH2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

GROSS MISUSE OF POWER!!!

I will say that at least 20 times a show because Vince is telling me to in my headsets goddamn it!


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

Another sick promo to attempt to build a story. It must be wrestlemania season.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Christian vs Sheamus....again? I'm done.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

GOAT heel duo


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I like how just because we saw Christian/sheamus like 2-3 times in the last month, it suddenly happened like 50 times :HHH2


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Woohoo...


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

These southern fucks are cheering for Triple H? Why does the WWE go to Tennessee?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

It all about the shovel and how you bury it


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Steph looks good


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Choose the stipulation for the Christian/Sheamus match? Bryan and Show versus Batista and Orton?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Queen Bitch.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

Daniel bryan would be champion if Jack Tunney was in charge


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

oh god help us all

30 minute hhh steph boring ass promo

#monotone


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

King of Shovels.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

"Vocare ad regnum" AKA "I came. I saw. I buried."


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

LOOK AT THAT SCOWL FACE ON TRIPLE H-UHHH! :HHH2


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Are we going to get Usos vs. NAO rematch number 1,000,000 lol


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Steph is so fucking annoying.

Such a good heel.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

VintageQuadTear said:


> Batista gassed from just watching last week's recap


:batista3 
:lmao


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Steph is so tedious to listen to. She makes anything sound shit


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

It's all about the $$$!!! :vince5


----------



## JDrew8 (Jan 5, 2014)

It must suck to be in Christian's shoes right now. He has been held down for so long that a large portion of his fans have turned on him. Just shows how much booking can affect a fan's opinion *cough*Reigns*cough *cough*Cena*cough*. The same has went for Ziggler to an extent as well.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

batista as an A+ brand :lmao


----------



## MotherKernucka (Jan 26, 2014)

With this 30 man battle royal reminds me of the one at Wrestlemania 4 where Bad News Brown won a big ass trophy only for Bret Hart to smash it up haha


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

Steph should just do porn, quit with this WWE thing and go into porn


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Crappy crowd.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

LOL Steph, ratchet-ass hoe


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Now here comes "The Authority" to put us all to sleep.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

"Niche following?"

:lmao This bitch is silly. Her titties are still legendary though.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Batista is an A+ player? :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

volume 0/100


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

..."or even Triple H"... Steph, you just diminished your husband in comparison to Batista and Orton


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

APOLOGIZE TO ME, YOU OVERRATED IWC DARLING-UHHH! :HHH


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

Stephanie's acting skills have got progressively worse during the past 15 years.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

She is so boring to listen to.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Man, Steph is fuckin' smokin' tonight.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Steph is a great heel! Just Despicable!


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

what i'd give right now to hear these words..

"HERE COMES THE MONEY.."

 y'all know who that is


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

HHH burying by telepathy via Steph.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LMAO at this A plus players.


----------



## l3urger (Nov 30, 2013)

...


----------



## sabrefan1979 (Jan 27, 2014)

I miss Jack Tunney lol.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Queen of Shade. The fabulous bitch that she is.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fuck the Outlaws.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Steph is such a troll.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

H just has to stand there and say "nyeeees."


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

wtf was the point of that


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

"He's not man enough, you're right! He's not man enough" Turning it on the audience :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

NAO :mark:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I want to drown and bury Steph in my jizz.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

knowing wwe they're probably going to throw the big show into the main event of wrestlemania with orton and batista instead d.bryan


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> So, Christian/Sheamus #33094980490494590 tonight. fpalm


Sad part is I remember when a pair of wrestlers went on a best of 7 spree and people ate that shit up!
Of course, you know there was build for it and some exciting booking, a few nice stipulation matches along the way.
Just think if they would have put some effort into a little rivalry between them, It could have at least paid off a little more than this random crap.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Daniel Bryan needs to admit he is wrong. It would be best for business.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

YEAH long time friends who just a few years ago they were talking shit about HHH


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

They even got given a new theme


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

What an absolutely atrocious start to Raw so far.


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

OK, Steph could have got that speech out in a 10th of the time she took up. It wasn't obvious D Bry had to apologise until the 7th time she said it..

aaaaaaaaaaaanddddd.. ad break.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Why didn't X-Pac never came back.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Come on Bryan!

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

What's up with the audio tonight? The mics seems quieter and pretty sure that the New Age Outlaws music was just changed a bit


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

NAO is still around?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Man. This WM is brutal except for Brock/Taker.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

I'd bet this chocolate eclair I'm about to eat that the NAO will interfere in this next match.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They've overstayed their welcome 
Thanks, WWE. You've made one of my favorite teams of all time become a nuisance.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*smh* 

Why continue this crap? It was ok back in the day but now it just *sighs*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> It all about the shovel and how you bury it


LOL him and that GOLDEN SHOVEL 
---------------------

So now Bryan has to apologize fpalm lol

Gotta love TRIPLE H :hhh2


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm glad there's a new episode of Rick and Morty tonight. Some positivity to my Monday night.


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

Eh, why did they tamper with Road Dogg's spiel at the beginning of the NAO theme? New recording sounds very flat and lifeless compared to the original.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

NOA come out and slow dance with HHH


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:jpl Bow down to the King!


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Why did they change NAO's intro a little bit?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Angels Will Fall said:


> OK, Steph could have got that speech out in a 10th of the time she took up. It wasn't obvious D Bry had to apologise until the 7th time she said it..
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaanddddd.. ad break.


she got me on her dissertation of A+ and B+ friends.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

What was the finish of Beared guy vs Cena????????????????????


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh fuck off NAO


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

New Age Outlaws are fucking annoying now  :argh:


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

too bad they're gonna waste the uso's on the old ass outlaws at mania. give them some decent opponents for christ sakes. u could match usos up with almost any team, and get a classic match, but the outlaws are fuckin dinosaurs.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

So anyways, this show is about as bad as I thought it would be so far, and there's a new True Detective episode out, so I'm outtie. Watch this shit later in good quality without the commercials, so I can fast forward all the garbage segments.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

Soooooo until i find out tonight is seth rollins like turning heel or some shit?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> Why didn't X-Pac never came back.


He'll be back.


----------



## BelfastBrawlerRGW (Mar 10, 2014)

It is pretty cool to see Cena and Hogan together. Everybody seems convinced that the Wyatt's are going to be buried. I have a strong feeling Cena will put Bray over... He did it for Bryan at Summerslam, and Bray long-term I think is being built as the new "Deadman"


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Commercials again! :vince2


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

And for the mainevent, does it not make more sense to have Batista & Bryan vs Kane & Orton.

Or even Bryan/Orton vs Kane/Batitsa


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Why did they change NAO's intro a little bit?


It's the WWE, you got to weaken everything in this era.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

This is for all you Cena fans who love how Raw started off tonight.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Great promo by the queen


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Why did they change NAO's intro a little bit?


Ass isn't PG my friend! I mean could you imagine?! Ass? How crude!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

So the NAO are face now?


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

kokepepsi said:


> What was the finish of Beared guy vs Cena????????????????????


Cena won by school boy pin.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Billy Gunn always looks so happy to be alive :lol


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Why did they change NAO's intro a little bit?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao Ryback and Axel getting that jobber entrance. I'm surprised they're still together.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

-UNDEAD- said:


> He'll be back.


To face Orton/Batista for WWE WHC :troll


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Great, the Old Age Outlaws are on. This is where I tune out.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Miss this guy on Raw:


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Combined age of the "New" Age Outlaws: 94

combined age of the Usos: 56


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LMAO Ryback has fallen to the lower card.


----------



## VintageQuadTear (Mar 10, 2014)

Rytroll!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Man, I remember when Ryback actually mattered


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Just because you slap on Andre's name doesn't mean the battle royal is going to be any good.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Usos look cool with the titles.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Did Ryback always have a mustache? Or is that new?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

DA BIG GUY!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

WOW! This is really rematchmania. Smackdown was exactly the same, with the jobber intro and all. :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The best







in WWE history :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal...I guess that is OK filler. It'll be hilarious to see what directionless guys they cram into it though.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Poor Ryback has gone from the entire arena chanting Feed Me More to close the show, to this...


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

if Ryback wins this Royal Rumble, he'll be the best big man in WWE History. 

Seriously, he just confirmed it himself. This Rumble is THAT important. He'll eclipse Undertaker's entire career.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Uso's are getting pretty over.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

FFS...can we get other tag team matches instead of the same three fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I like how they call it prestigious then cut to ryback and Curtis axel

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Outlaws interfere to setup yet another USO's/NAO's match?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

gamegenie said:


> Why didn't X-Pac never came back.


Well when you make Trish uncomfortable on live tv and then break your ass, I can see why he isn't back.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

checkcola said:


> Man, I remember when Ryback actually mattered


Yeah, everyone hated him


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Man, I remember when Ryback actually mattered


Cena doesnt. :cena3


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Mania just keeps getting worse. Now we have to see a dipshit battle royal instead of letting the talent actually work a real match. I mean we just f'n saw the Royal Rumble we don't need a useless battle royal at Mania.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> FFS...can we get other tag team matches instead of the same three fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


all the tag teams are breaking up
they only have three tag teams left


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Those titles do look good on the Usos!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Amber B said:


> They've overstayed their welcome
> Thanks, WWE. You've made one of my favorite teams of all time become a nuisance.


Yeah, I'm getting tired of them. Even before they turned heel I was iffy on them.

It has nothing to do with their age or whatever, I just feel like they're a waste of space.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Yawn .. replay WCW 2001 and I'd be more entertained.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Road Dogg shitting on Billy and he doesn't even realize it :ti


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Yaaaaaas Usssssssssoooos Are here!  :dance


----------



## BookingBad (Jan 29, 2014)

This is boring.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cole No one cares about The App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So Billy can't stick up for himself I see


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

ryback has fallen so fast lol


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

gamenie said:


> Why didn't X-Pac never came back.


He rather choose a night on Chyna.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> all the tag teams are breaking up
> they only have three tag teams left


Holy crap, you're right!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Remember when Ryback would eat guys like the Usos for lunch and was poised to be the next top guy in the company?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Can they call the match?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

‏@nicoleandbri 6m
I must say @StephMcMahon my HUSBAND @WWEDanielBryan is more of a man then yours and soon enough you'll see! #RAW #YesMovement
Reply
Book it Vince!


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Wrestling matches (Good or not), I don't care .. if I was there and watching it live it'd be awesome but seriously .. give me some god damn storyline, I feel as though it's gonna be another early night.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm probably one of the few people on here that doesn't really care about Ryback having fallen so hard. Hated him being in the Main Event.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

They sure have lost a lot of momentum from last week. I'm about to fall asleep.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

inb4 "THEY DIDN'T LEARN THAT FROM DADDY!"


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Well when you make Trish uncomfortable on live tv and then break your ass, I can see why he isn't back.


When did he make Trish uncomfortable? You can't be talking about the 1000 RAW from 2012? Where the X-Pac and Outlaws were watching Brunette Trish and Triple H. 



I almost didn't recognize that as Trish Stratus as she wasn't her usual blonde.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Damn the Usos are good in the ring.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Remember when Ryback would eat guys like the Usos for lunch and was poised to be the next top guy in the company?


I remember Raws and PPVs ending with massive 'Feed Me More' chants


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Ham and Egger said:


> Remember when Ryback would eat guys like the Usos for lunch and was poised to be the next top guy in the company?


yeah I do. some dark times. 


thank goodness those days are over :hb


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

RhodesForWHC said:


> Miss this guy on Raw:


So do I. 

PEOPLE POWER!!!!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> all the tag teams are breaking up
> they only have three tag teams left


That's one of the bad things with The Real Americans/The Shield breaking up. The Usos don't really have competition.

So hopefully they create some new tag teams, even if they're thrown together. I'd rather not see Usos have hundreds of rematches with the same tag teams, Rybaxel, NAO, etc.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

flying uso :jbl


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

hazuki said:


> ‏@nicoleandbri 6m
> I must say @StephMcMahon my HUSBAND @WWEDanielBryan is more of a man then yours and soon enough you'll see! #RAW #YesMovement
> Reply
> Book it Vince!


Someone tell Brie that is kayfabe. :lmao:lmao


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

We need more flying USO :jbl


----------



## QuietInRealLife (Sep 30, 2012)

:trips3 ''It's Okay Paps! No smarky crowd this week, we don't need to try & make the show good!'' 

:vince ''Another filler Raw it is then!''


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

hazuki said:


> ‏@nicoleandbri 6m
> I must say @StephMcMahon my HUSBAND @WWEDanielBryan is more of a man then yours and soon enough you'll see! #RAW #YesMovement
> Reply
> Book it Vince!


please no....

unless its a bra and panties match


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Stephanie = zzz so, so boring on the mic. Just dreadful.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

jbl you are UNBEARABLE


----------



## VintageQuadTear (Mar 10, 2014)

jeez they even repeated the same spot


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

WE ABOUT TO HAVE US A FLYIN' USO, MYGULL! :jbl


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Paint by numbers Uso match with all the same moves in the same order.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Worst tag match in 5+ years? 

anyone agree?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JBL is becoming Art Donovan Jr with the quickness.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

can Rytrashel fuck off forever now pls


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Man, the Usos are great!


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

WE'RE NOT SURE THEY ARE LEGAL :jbl


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Did Billy Gunn even speak once?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Road to Wrestlemania looks like it's being paved with tears, not gold.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

hazuki said:


> ‏@nicoleandbri 6m
> I must say @StephMcMahon my HUSBAND @WWEDanielBryan is more of a man then yours and soon enough you'll see! #RAW #YesMovement
> Reply
> Book it Vince!


Wait, Brie and Bryan got married?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WWE '13, the only game to play The Usos vs The Outlaws. 


lmao WWE 2K14.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

"Michael Cole I'm not happy with your commentary at all" Truer words have never been spoken


----------



## FenceMan (Feb 6, 2014)

Why are rybak and axel jobbers now? Your going to do the match why not make it competitive ?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So the WWE tag team division is 3 teams?? Holy shit :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

El Capitano said:


> please no....
> 
> unless its a bra and panties match



Only bra and panties if Steph loses. Or if Nikki has the match instead, Brie, no thanks


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Hey there Mygel, a flying Uso!"

:jbl


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> WE ABOUT TO HAVE US A FLYIN' USO, MYGULL! :jbl


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Dean like :draper2 So?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

ABrown said:


> can Rytrashel fuck off forever now pls


Gotta agree w/ you there.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Ambrose staring at Kane, though. :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Shield sent to the principal's office


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Can't stand the USO'S,hopefully the NAO win the gold back at WM.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

lmao, so did they fire that guy who weakened the GM position, Brad Maddox?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

TRIPLE THREAT THREE WAY MATCH WHAT WHAT?!

oh my goodness

MY GOODNESS

Seth and Reigns together

AMBROSE IN SINGLES MATCH

SETH AND REIGNS GOING WILD!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ambrose :lol


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

KANE'S tie swag is on another level


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Kane turned out to be so unexpectedly well spoken :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Again" 

Fucking Ambrose! lol. Love that guy.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat face turn.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:ti fucking ambrose


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Shield turning face?


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> So the WWE tag team division is 3 teams?? Holy shit :lol :lol :lol :lol


Crazy competion!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Seth Rollins voice :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

One of the few good things left... and they'll probably be broken up by WM sadly.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

This shit is fucking boring, I'm struggling to stay awake


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I feel like the Shield is finally gonna start splitting up. Excuse me while I cry in my bathroom for several minutes.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

SHIELD FACE TURN AND THEY STAY TOGETHER!!!!!! YES!!!!!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Believe dat.


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

Shield trolling. Hehe


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Seth mocking Kane

SHIELD HAS NO FEAR

ABSOLUTELY NO FEAR!!

Seth's the man  SHIELD BABY!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Remember when Ryback would eat guys like the Usos for lunch and was poised to be the next top guy in the company?





Midnight Rocker said:


> I remember Raws and PPVs ending with massive 'Feed Me More' chants


Damn it you two, LEAVE THE MEMORIES ALONE. :mcgee1


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> Remember when Ryback would eat guys like the Usos for lunch and was poised to be the next top guy in the company?


Sure i remember. Remember when the whole arena popped after he nailed Cena and he had the whole audience chanting ''feed me more'' in unison. Huge face pops, Cena being booed out of Arenas so turn Ryback heel for the feud and make him look like a bitch. Oh and have him lose to Henry at Mania for no reason. They really fucked him over.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So far...no breaking up of the Shield??? Cool cool....

Nice small "Face Pop" for the Shield :clap:


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Reigns looks so small next to Kane. :lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> So do I.
> 
> PEOPLE POWER!!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

gamegenie said:


> lmao, so did they fire that guy who weakened the GM position, Brad Maddox?


You mean Bane?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

Damn I love the Shield.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Shield ain't scared of Kane in the slightest. 

And Shield/Rhodes. At least one good match tonight.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Face turn for The Shield please. THEY ARE BEGGING IT! :mark:


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Shield with pandering WWE baby face jokes? I'm so conflicted right now.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Looks like they're mending The Shield by breaking up the Rhodes Brothers? I can accept that...


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Moxley! :mark:

The Shield is awesome, even when playing around.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah I don't know how to sign up for the WWE network at all...thanks Vince


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dean Ambrose was awesome just now.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So are the Shield faces?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Shield will turn face and break apart likely. Well, maybe not Ambrose - great heel. Sucks in the ring imo, but he's a great heel on the mic.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I just saw a little bit of Moxley! :mark:


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Somebody show the Bellas a video on how to use a wrestling ring.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> This shit is fucking boring, I'm struggling to stay awake


The WWE World Title scene is dead, tag teams all breaking up, Cena/Hogan clowning a iffy new heel group, Big Show inserted in a mainevent match... ummm.... fuck, wish I had a tardis and could go rebook Royal Rumble


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Shield to have one final run as a face team then split for Summerslam maybe?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Shield have been face/tweener for a while now.


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

FACE SHIELD!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wouldn't mind keeping the Shield intact and turning them face. I think they could be good antiheroes.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

RhodesForWHC, YOUR BOYS ARE ON TONIGHT. :cody


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Freeloader said:


> Shield will turn face and break apart likely. Well, maybe not Ambrose - great heel. Sucks in the ring imo, but he's a great heel on the mic.


I wouldn't say he sucks in the ring. Just overrated in that sense.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

alrudd said:


> Can't stand the USO'S,hopefully the NAO win the gold back at WM.



You are the kind of guy who wants titles in the hands of "safe" long time main eventers and washed up has-beens. The kind that can't stand new, GOOD talent getting over. You'd rather have the titles in the hands of guys who can barely keep pace with the current roster and are hazardous to work with? :kobe


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *Chan Hung* View Post
> So the WWE tag team division is 3 teams?? Holy shit


Hey its more tag teams than NXT has lol.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Did anyone else hear someone say "one more left, Cena" during that segment?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

"IF" Shield stay together as a face...i think i'd like that over them going all solo (Y) (Y) (Y) (Y)


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

jcmmnx said:


> Somebody show the Bellas a video on how to use a wrestling ring.


Cena and Bryan would prefer them learning how to use a birth control ring first.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Reigns looks so small next to Kane. :lmao


He'll look even smaller once Kane whips his dick out.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:ambrose :mark:


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

Lol Shield look like kids compared to Kane...


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Reigns looks so small next to Kane. :lmao


He's about 6-7 inches taller than him. I always remember as a kid how Kane and Undertaker used to dwarf Austin.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> "IF" Shield stay together as a face...i think i'd like that over them going all solo (Y) (Y) (Y) (Y)


They should just break off Ambrose as heel and keep Rollins and Reigns as a face tag team


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Anyone saw Wrestlemania 30 commercial about different generations in WWE? Fuckin awesome :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

checkcola said:


> The WWE World Title scene is dead, tag teams all breaking up, Cena/Hogan clowning a iffy new heel group, Big Show inserted in a mainevent match... ummm.... fuck, wish I had a tardis and could go rebook Royal Rumble


Wouldn't work the 2014 Royal Rumble was a fixed point in time


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> He'll look even smaller once Kane whips his dick out.


What the fuck? :lol


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Holy shit Big E vs one of The Real Americans! new and exciting!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And we're back in the time loop again.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

brie's face, combined with nikki's body would be nice.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> So are the Shield faces?


Maybe to set up a showdown with a reunited Evolition after Mania?


----------



## BookingBad (Jan 29, 2014)

Again this same match????


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> RhodesForWHC, YOUR BOYS ARE ON TONIGHT. :cody


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

Swagger vs Big E, we saw it only 174 times...


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Jack Swagger vs Big E for like the third time.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jesus this fucking match again?!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Raw Is Rematches!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Big E reminds me of Monty Brown except not nearly as good.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Swagger and Big E . What the fuck are they doing tonight? is this the laziest put together show they have ever done? Seriously this is awful.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

xD7oom said:


> Anyone saw Wrestlemania 30 commercial about different generations in WWE? Fuckin awesome :mark:


Yessir. Great video! :mark:


----------



## VintageQuadTear (Mar 10, 2014)

I think I accidentally cued up last week's RAW on my dvr


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Swagger/Big E is even less interesting that Sheamus/Christian


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

And we continue with Rematchmania from Smackdown.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ugh this again. Can tits mcgee stop getting flukey wins off the RA's pls. There are better ways to split a team. Or, you know, don't split them up and let them feud with the Usos.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

please let the battle royal be the pre show match


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

well there goes the IC title match at mania


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Those four fucking geeks in the first row yelling we the people.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

What the fuck a promo during a match.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Lol that We the People fail from the guys at the front, did it just as they were cutting to Big Es promo


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

didn't we see this like twice within the passed 2 weeks?


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

This Raw has been awful so far. The crowd sucks too.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Swagger vs Big E 
Sheamus vs Christian
:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So Langston doesn't even get a program for WM? :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

fpalm


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Marrakesh said:


> Swagger and Big E . What the fuck are they doing tonight? is this the laziest put together show they have ever done? Seriously this is awful.


It's..."THE ROAD TO WRESTLEMANIA!!!!" Can't you all feel it?? :vince4


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Did anyone else think it was awkward for them to play that Big E video during this match?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If they put the Shield in that battle royal and then have Reigns win it :ti

Who am I kidding? That will happen.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Big E's mic skills are just, :lol

He sounds whiter than me.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm confused Big E said Wrestlemania 2 earlier Hogan said Wrestlemania 3 wtf?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> Swagger/Big E is even less interesting that Sheamus/Christian


Jesus Christ i forgot there is still a 25 minute Sheamus/Christian match to come fpalm:argh:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

World's Best said:


> You are the kind of guy who wants titles in the hands of "safe" long time main eventers and washed up has-beens. The kind that can't stand new, GOOD talent getting over. You'd rather have the titles in the hands of guys who can barely keep pace with the current roster and are hazardous to work with? :kobe


Where was this ambition for young stars at 14 years ago, when I wanted to see these (then) young guys rise to the top?


Sugar Shane Helms
Billy Kidman
Lodi
Lance Storm
PrimeTime
Chavo
Christopher Nowinski
Shelton Benjamin







Those guys should have been main eventing by the late 2000s, and still be on TV today, instead all of them are nonexistent.


----------



## Sword Of Justice (Mar 9, 2014)

i thought smackdowns were on friday, what the fuck is this tag match main event bullshit

and OHHHHHHHHHHH the shield are good guys now, we can cheer them


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Did he say WM2?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

Midnight Rocker said:


> What the fuck? :lol


Diva's favorite demon


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Sounds like Big E had rehearsed that promo for 3 hours before cutting it.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice, the IC title isn't even being defended at Wrestlemania.

They couldn't even half-ass a feud for him?


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

big e in the battle royal at wm, no i.c. match then?


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

3 hour RAW.

- 10 minute, "Story" opening

- 2 hrs, 40 minutes boring ass rematches and filler

- Final 10 minutes, some crappy cop-out brawl or whatever, usually I'm asleep way before this so it's been a while.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

all this hype for that overblown participation trophy is straight cheese :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

These news sites report that the Raw script is re-written multiple times. Yet, the finalized product is the same 6 matches we've seen hundreds of times already. Is it really that hard of a job if this is what they come upbwith?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So the IC Champ is in a battle royal that has no value whatseoever except for nostalgia instead of defending his belt at the biggest show of the year.

Fuck the rumors about the IC and U.S. Titles being unified. Scrap both of them and be done with it already.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Cesaro should win the IC title and Swagger win the US Title and have a unification match at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

no hijack mean no trying..welcome to same old Raw


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> So Langston doesn't even get a program for WM? :lmao


Does any african american ever get one?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

IC title not featured at Mania, and the champion competing for the Andre trophy? Man, this title belt has fallen...


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Raw is rollups.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

RAW IS ROLL-UP


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Cesaro :mark:


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I wish Big E still had his old theme


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

So what ever happened to that Titus push....?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The crowd seems dead


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Man I use a stream source but the quality is almost unbearable, I need to fork out the money for cable already.

Watching the crystal clear network followed by the blurry Raw stream is depressing. :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So he went from injured to nothing wrong?


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

Black_Power said:


> Did he say WM2?


Yeah he did. I cringed at that. Especially since it was pre recorded


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

What is the point of even having midcard titles like the US and IC titles if they're just going to be treated like shit?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

fluke win after fluke win :ti

tits mcgee is the new Axel


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So The Real Americans losing to Lashley every single week...is this going somewhere? 

I mean if Swagger & Cesaro face Lashley in a Triple Threat...how can they be top contenders at this point? They lose every week!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Axel to interfere in Big E/Swagger match to unleash his ultimate weapon.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cesaro face turning in coming


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Swagger pissed at Cesaro!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cesaro like Jack, you don't want non of this


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Zeb's had enough of this fuckery.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

oh snap


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

World's Best said:


> So what ever happened to that Titus push....?


Sink or swim push, it flopped at EC and that was it


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lol Zeb


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Zeb going to side with Swagger I guess?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Zebb ain't fuckin around. :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh shit, Colter about to go HAM on his minions. :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Zeb about to take the belt off and whoop some ass.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Zeb is losing it!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I miss when the IC Title was the pre-cursor to being the WWF World Champion.

See: Bret Hart, Shawn Michaels, Steve Austin, Triple H, The Rock.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I hope Zeb punches Swagger in the dick


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I hope Zeb doesn't get a heart attack and get anal bleeding


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jesus break these fuckers up already, no one cares anyways... They're building this break up like its DX breaking up or something.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Zeb :lmao


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

UNDA TAKER


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Taker next thank god.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Cesaro slapping the lisp out of Swagger's mouth is a wet dream of mine.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Big Zeb bout to swing some meathooks!
And crashn dem forums!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Undertaker, next!!!


----------



## HBtaKer (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh thank god Taker is up next.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Dirty Machine (Mar 3, 2014)

Taker up next! :mark:


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Taker next :mark:


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Cesaro and Swagger make Dutch look small.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

'Taker coming!! I hope he shanks someone with a pen again!! :mark:


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

LEGEND next


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Taker next :mark: please don't botch the promo.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

There are 27 days until Wrestlemania 30 fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

So if Big E's in the battle royal should we assume the title isn't being defended on the card?

Taker next at least


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

When the hell is Sting is going to show up?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Save for him refusing to interfere, Cesaro isn't coming off as very face to me...

Also, goddamn, just get the disbandment done and over with please. They're dragging it out to far.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

xD7oom said:


> More great segments, less boring matches, this is how you make a great show.


What show are you watching, and where can I find it?


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

Loved the Hogan/Cena moment - surreal. 

Hogan's pop was also amazing when he came out! 

Looking forward to Taker next.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Gotta love Jack Swagger's "Sylvester the Cat" Lisp!!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I love Cesaro and like Swagger, but man, their match is not Wrestlemania worthy.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I can't remember a road to Wrestlemania this fucking dreadful. I just want to get it over with.


----------



## O' Death (Feb 18, 2014)

Wonder if Cena will come out and suck off the Undertaker to further his own career...."Undertaker just chokeslammed Cena to hell!"


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> When the hell is Sting is going to show up?




Erm did you not hear he's returning on Smackdown tomorrow?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> When the hell is Sting is going to show up?


I didn't think he ever actually signed, I never even saw a dirt sheet confirmation.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Yea Brah Here comes undertaker ma!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Zeb losing it :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cesaro put on one of the best matches WWE has had in years on NXT yet on Raw they got him feuding with fucking Jack Swagger. I'd rather Cesaro just go back to NXT full time cause its obvious WWE has no intention of using him properly anyways. At least in NXT he'd have promo time and be put into actual feuds with talented wrestlers.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

3 more RAWs until Wrestlemania 30.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Don't waste Cesaro on Swagger @ WrestleMania. It's like taking gold and dipping it in wet dog turds.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

dougnums said:


> Yeah he did. I cringed at that. Especially since it was pre recorded


He's right. Andre won a Battle Royal at Wrestlemania 2. He wasn't talking about Wrestlemania 3.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

dougnums said:


> Yeah he did. I cringed at that. Especially since it was pre recorded


 Andre did win win a battle royal at WM2 thats what he was referring to.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

World's Best said:


> So what ever happened to that Titus push....?


Steiner: HE'S FAT BLACK!

And before you bring up Big E, he's only having success thanks to being so ridiculously strong that it makes Cena get majorly hot and bothered. And that's coming from someone who's actually a fan of Langston.


----------



## VintageQuadTear (Mar 10, 2014)

I can't even really get excited about Taker vs Lesnar, it feels forced


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Is Lesnar on this Raw?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Its Taker time! :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Please pick the memphis street fight, so they can fight outside the arena and we don't have to watch it


----------



## O' Death (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm hallucinating...tell me I'm hallucinating...Scooby Doo Wrestlemania mystery?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Also lol @ WWE trying to convince me Cesaro has a stronger grip than Swagger.

It's like they're not even TRYING to build both them up for their feud, JFC.
The burial is so obvious it's sad and lazy on their part.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

TAKER!!! :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Sheamus vs Christian=WWE Universe mode feud


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

TAKER :mark:


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Here we go! business picked up!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd laugh if Sheamus and Christian was teh MAIN EVENT :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Undertaker


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

BarneyArmy said:


> Is Lesnar on this Raw?


Nope


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Now we get to hear the reason for the match yay


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

UNDERTAKER! :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

UNDERTAKER!

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Choose:

1) Brogue Kick anywhere.
2) 2 out of 3 Brogue Kicks
3) Street Brogue Kick.

:sheamus


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

DON'T TALK OVER HIS ENTRANCE YOU MOTHER FUCKER. 

FUCK.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

shut up, cole. Silence! Undertaker is here.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

They are super careful with the fire pyro ever since turning Taker it the "Girl on Fire" ALA Hunger Games back at Elimination Chamber 2K11.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The GOAT is here :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Praise the Lord of Darkness*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

There's the phenom! :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Cole needs to shut the fuck up.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm hoping someone will actually break the streak someday. Just to change things. That would be nice.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Lol at them playing Lesnar as the underdog to try make us think he might win


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

are they really talking rn........


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Uh oh, here comes Undertaker. LOOK OUT FOR JOHN CENA, DEAD MAN, HE'LL BURY YOUR GIMMICK!


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Christian Sheamus 2 out 3 falls match? :mark:

:vince$


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

SHUT THE FUCK UP DURING ENTRANCES, MICHAEL COLE. This bastard ruins everything


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Undertaker is very underrated on the mic.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Wooo chile, I just turned the lights off in my room.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Brock Lesnar isn't advertised for next week's RAW. Fuck, I hate part timer feuds.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

ABrown said:


> fluke win after fluke win :ti
> 
> tits mcgee is the new Axel


Can we establish a rule that makes Curtis Axel bashing an offense worthy of a permaban?

I'm just a little on edge here. :leslie


----------



## Sword Of Justice (Mar 9, 2014)

i thought orton was the youngest champ


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

:selfie fucking morons. I can't stand these assholes on commentary. Can they shut up and stop babbling about trivial shit during Taker's entrance? I miss JR, Vince, Gorilla Monsoon, etc.....


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Ministry Taker is gonna sacrifice Brock Lesnar and Paul Heyman at Wrestlemania 30.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Shut the hell up, commentators! 
The phenom is here!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Someone shut up the cackling chickens! And yes I mean our esteemed announcers.
Yes Cole we do wonder, wonder if your going to shut up and let him say them.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

These commentators need to shut up.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Sword Of Justice said:


> i thought orton was the youngest champ


Youngest world champ


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Undertaker is such a fucking BOSS.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Time for Taker to "SELL MANIA!!!" to the audience :vince3


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Uh oh, here comes Undertaker. LOOK OUT FOR JOHN CENA, DEAD MAN, HE'LL BURY YOUR GIMMICK!


Probablythe reason why taker's never faced Cena, because Cena has no respect for anyone's gimmick.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Wonder what the announcement will be.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They are being unusually loud during his entrance tonight.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Will Sting show up at WrestleMania during the Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar match, I wonder. 


Will Sting cost Undertaker the match, 

or Will Sting be like Vegeta from DBZ, Undertaker will be getting pummeled by Brock Lesnar to the point where it appears Lesnar is about to win, when Sting shows up to run off Lesnar. 

and Sting reveals that Undertaker's streak win is only for him to take.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Good job King.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

VintageQuadTear said:


> I can't even really get excited about Taker vs Lesnar, it feels forced


This. Is not even something new.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Fucking King a moron fpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Undertaker already chokeslammed Lesnar through a table...you kind of bitched him out already. 

Yeah he killed Mark Henry...the guy that Taker beat like a million times. 

Would it have killed ya to keep Lesnar & Taker apart until Mania? Just saying.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Undertaker!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

There is that legendary beard! :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Uh oh, here comes Undertaker. LOOK OUT FOR JOHN CENA, DEAD MAN, HE'LL BURY YOUR GIMMICK!


"You see, the Undertaker isn't really a dead man, that's impossible! He's just a man in a suit!" :cena4


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

SP103 said:


> Don't waste Cesaro on Swagger @ WrestleMania. It's like taking gold and dipping it in wet dog turds.


Yeah, I would prefer something bigger for Cesaro as well.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Heyman :lmao


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Lesnar has never been in the ring with The Undertaker? omfg fpalm retards.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Probablythe reason why taker's never faced Cena, because Cena has no respect for anyone's gimmick.


Lol you guys are unbelievable :lmao


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

HEYMAN! :mark:


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Heyman just appearing :lol


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LOL sure Lawler


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Heyman!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

King almost botched talking about their previous matches.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Last night, Fresno California. I tombstone my brother into hell, and Stone Cold Steve Austin and I are the World Tag Team Champions -- Undertaker 1998.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi Paul


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

LMAO


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

I just want this company to die for this on-going, vicious attack they have on my intelligence & sleeping pattern.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

When Paul Heyman was hitting the mic ...

I though Taz was coming out. :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Also lol @ WWE trying to convince me Cesaro has a stronger grip than Swagger.
> 
> It's like they're not even TRYING to build both them up for their feud, JFC.
> The burial is so obvious it's sad and lazy on their part.


Cesaro has retard strength and Swagger is just retarded.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Paul Heyman-Advocate for Brock Lesnar and dementia patients everywhere.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Heyman and Taker! :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Heyman must be scared. He didn't draw out Brock Lesnar for 15 syllables.


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

Paul E OUTTA NOWHERE!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Heyman and Taker'.....OH BOY!


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Please fucking fire Lawler


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Probablythe reason why taker's never faced Cena, because Cena has no respect for anyone's gimmick.


Cena vs Taker has happened many times already


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How can you have a streak in entertainment? Like most Oscars or something?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Pretty sure Rocky Marcionos streak is better


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

"Sports Entertainment"


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> When Paul Heyman was hitting the mic ...
> 
> I though Taz was coming out. :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I really hope this is the last wrestlemania Undertaker works


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Edge had 8, no mention of him?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Kind of like the history lesson...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

LOL FUCK EDGE


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Not even mention Rock?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

WWE should just have a show where every week Heyman just builds up stuff.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

John Cena mention in Undertaker's presence. That build up! :cena3 :heyman


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Heyman is so great. God damn.


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> When Paul Heyman was hitting the mic ...
> 
> I though Taz was coming out. :lmao


me too :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Heyman putting the streak over?


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

peowulf said:


> He's right. Andre won a Battle Royal at Wrestlemania 2. He wasn't talking about Wrestlemania 3.


Ah okay. They just had Hogan put over the WM3 match for like 15 minutes. As someone who was like three years old at the time, I'm not really an expert and it just sounded weird to someone who doesn't really go back that far


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The funny thing is, kayfabe wise, Shawn Michaels sucks at Wrestlemania. 

6-11 is his record, 5-9 if you take out his time in The Rockers, and of the 5 singles matches he won, 1 was against an old as fuck Ric Flair, the owner of the company, & Tito Santana who has a whopping 1-7 record at Mania himself. 

Storyline wise, I could view Shawn as Wrestlemania's greatest choke artist.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The Undertaker did lose to dark match to Hogan prior to his WrestleMania debut when they claim he was undefeated.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

That's how you put someone over. Take notes people


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Heyman is always entertaining. Awesome on the mic.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> WWE should just have a show where every week Heyman just builds up stuff.


That would actually be a smart show to put on WWE Network the week before Wrestlemania.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

TrueUnderdog said:


> Cena vs Taker has happened many times already


Sorry, i meant at Mania. Should have been clearer


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

TripleG said:


> The funny thing is, kayfabe wise, Shawn Michaels sucks at Wrestlemania.
> 
> 6-11 is his record, 5-9 if you take out his time in The Rockers.
> 
> Storyline wise, I could view Shawn as Wrestlemania's greatest choke artist.



Big Show


----------



## Sword Of Justice (Mar 9, 2014)

paul used to manage taker, he should mention that


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> WWE should just have a show where every week Heyman just builds up stuff.


Heyman and Regal for commentary


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

This is getting very interesting...


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

Heyman could sell ice to an eskimo.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Poor Heyman doing his best to put Lesnar over. We all know 'Taker's gonna win.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Paul Heyman putting over talent, my God.

TAKE NOTES CENA.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Sting will protect the streak, cause the Undertaker is his.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

BROOCKKK LESSSNAT\R


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Translation of what Heyman just said: WE COMIN FOR YOU DEAD *****


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Paul Heyman

The Microphone Fiend :Rakim


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm blue da ba de ba da da be da


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Great build-up by Heyman!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TripleG said:


> The funny thing is, kayfabe wise, Shawn Michaels sucks at Wrestlemania.
> 
> 6-11 is his record, 5-9 if you take out his time in The Rockers, and of the 5 singles matches he won, 1 was against an old as fuck Ric Flair, the owner of the company, & Tito Santana who has a whopping 1-7 record at Mania himself.
> 
> Storyline wise, I could view Shawn as Wrestlemania's greatest choke artist.


He may not have won more matches than he lost but HBK has probably the most 5 star matches at WM which is why they call him Mr WM


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What unknown? Lesnar & Taker have faced each other like a dozen times.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Dat deep voice :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Have we ever actually got an uninterrupted Taker segment during the road to Wm in the last decade?
I know they need to happen, but would like to get one at least once a year.


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

fuck takers streak i want it to be beaten.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

'Taker. Still cutting promos like a boss.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Boggles my mind how Taker can have feuds with people while giving one 45 second promo.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

So what was the announcement for Wrestlemania.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Heyman almost had me excited for a match that I have absolutely no care for. He's the best currently active in the business right now.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Undertaker quoting Lovecraft... sort of. :banderas:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The promo was kinda pointless.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

so was there an actual announcement or what ?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Taker's voice! 
Pure badass!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Is taker not allowed to talk anymore? He said like 3 sentences since he came back.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Paul Heyman putting over talent, my God.
> 
> TAKE NOTES CENA.


What has Bray Acomplished that Cena should treat him as any thign but another bunch of guys that like to gang up on people?

What has he done that warrants a blow job the kind Heyman was giving?

Not that ya'll wouldn't be bitching if cena did do that any wayfpalm


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WTF was that?

Pointless


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

i thought they said taker had an announcement.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Paul Heyman: Cutting promos better than most Superstars since the 90's.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

That's how you sell a promo. Cena take note. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Can someone please, for the love of God, tell me what Big show is doing in the main event? What exactly does he have to do with the storyline?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Is that it? fuck it, I'm going to sleep.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Shield/Rhodes :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

What a waste of taker, he got like three lines out


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

Heyman's acting.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> He may not have won more matches than he lost but HBK has probably the most 5 star matches at WM which is why they call him Mr WM


Well that's my point. In storylines, he sucks at Mania. As a performing artist, he's the best. 

Perception baby. It is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No suspense whatsoever going into that match.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

That promo didn't really get anything across. Still, a treat to see Taker be badass, and Heyman build shit up!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

grandpa taker and his alzheimer's


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

This Wrestlemania build-up is horrible. There's only 2 confirmed matches and 3 RAWs left.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Is it me or does WrestleMania not have an actual theme song yet?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Can someone please, for the love of God, tell me what Big show is doing in the main event? What exactly does he have to do with the storyline?


Big Show is a huge draw.


----------



## Sword Of Justice (Mar 9, 2014)

taker's promos suck a bbc

he should just say rest in peace and leave


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

SHORT AND SIMPLE


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

VRsick said:


> Boggles my mind how Taker can have feuds with people while giving one 45 second promo.


Cause he can, he's the UNDERTAKER. He's earned everybody's respect for over 20 years.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

gamegenie said:


> The Undertaker did lose to dark match to Hogan prior to his WrestleMania debut when they claim he was undefeated.


What are you talking about. Please elaborate.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

So why didn't Kane make Ambrose defend his US title against someone tonight?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

finalnight said:


> Is taker not allowed to talk anymore? He said like 3 sentences since he came back.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


less is more with taker. he can deliver in short bursts, but long promos isn't his thing.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Even if the promo is good, with no Lesnar in there is hard to really feel involved.

Someone with me that Reigns and Ambrose will leave Rollins alone tonight?


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

The problem with that promo is that it took Heyman forever to get to his point. I do like the message he was trying to put across, though.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Lawler: "Brock Lesnar has never faced The Undertaker". Why does this guy have a job?


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

So what was Undertaker's announcement before Heyman interrupted?, mustn't have been very important to just say 3 sentences and ignore whatever he had planned.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> No suspense whatsoever going into that match.


What if Brock just say F it, because of taker calling him out after his MMA loss and Brock just puts taker in a legit submission hold and taker tapped at WM.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Props to Heyman for trying.. but this streak match is still dead in the water to me. BUt at this point... I don't know if the WWE can do anything that truly interests me. They have done their best to shit on fans that want actual wrestling for years and it's finally gotten to the shrugging point on their product. Only so many perfect setups being absolutely dropped horribly before someone just can't get the energy anymore...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

xD7oom said:


> Big Show is a huge draw.


:side:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Man, what a presence Taker has!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm honored to bear witness to Batista, one of the greatest wrestlers of all time and by far WWE's greatest export since The Rock. I cannot wait until he rightly claims what is his at Wrestlemania, and holds the WWE title for months upon months, although admittedly, I would much prefer him kept the title permanently.

Not trolling btw


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Panzer said:


> So why didn't Kane make Ambrose defend his US title against someone tonight?


----------



## Sentz12000 (Feb 28, 2012)

So, kayfabe wise, why did Undertaker come out to the ring? He listened to an awesome Heyman promo that wasn't planned (again, kayfabe) and Taker said 3 generic sentences. He was going to go to the ring and say nothing? Haha.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Undertaker is just so boring.. Even i know its not going to happen i hope so badly that Brock will end Takers streak and career


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

CommercialMania continues! :vince2


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

dont think shield are breaking up anytime soon, they are advertised for pittsburgh in june praise the gods


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> What if Brock just say F it, because of taker calling him out after his MMA loss and Brock just puts taker in a legit submission hold and taker tapped at WM.


I'm pretty sure there would be a massive financial penalty for Lesnar. And above all else Lesnar cherishes money.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Did I seriously just see Orton/Sheamus being billed for late April for a show near here.. for the championship? I mean, I know cards can change but the fact that is even being advertised is a big what the fuck.


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> What if Brock just say F it, because of taker calling him out after his MMA loss and Brock just puts taker in a legit submission hold and taker tapped at WM.


Pretty much this is what is drawing me to this match. Getting sued by Vince and losing money is temporary, but getting taker to tap at Wrestlemania is forever


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Mark Henry vs Dean Ambrose...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wrastlemondu said:


> So what was Undertaker's announcement before Heyman interrupted?, mustn't have been very important to just say 3 sentences and ignore whatever he had planned.


"I'm gay...... Rest In Peace."


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

WHOA US TITLE DEFENSE? :lmao


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> :side:


If he isn't a draw, then why the hell they put him in the main event?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

OH SHIT. HE'S ACTUALLY DEFENDING THE TITLE.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Look at this Ambrose is defending is title tomorrow night. Henry wins via DQ


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So who is Aj fighting at Mania?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

why arent these matches on raw fpalm


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


>


I think they retired the US belt before Ambrose won it and he's just carrying around a replica he bought from the WWE store at this point.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Against Henry? Why? Reigns kick his ass and Lesnar make him his bitch.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

HERE COMES MAH BOI CODY :cody3 :mark:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

the combined theme between the Rhodes brothers is so awful


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Taker/Heyman is the best thing on the show so far. :mark:


----------



## TheWK90 (Mar 10, 2014)

God, I hate the Rhodes brothers theme.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Why is main event getting better matches than Raw.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ladies and gentlemen, allow me to introduce to you; Two guys who could knock an insomniac into a 10 year coma... The Rhodes Brothers!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

at least Main Event is becoming more interesting since being live


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here come the Rhodes brothers!


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

I forgot the Cody and Goldust were in the company


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

finalnight said:


> I'm pretty sure there would be a massive financial penalty for Lesnar. And above all else Lesnar cherishes money.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Lesnar could just claim, he didn't know he put it on that tight and didn't think Taker would tap.

He could easily get out of it. And Bret Hart was a told he was going to win and he lost, and he didn't sue the WWE.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

xD7oom said:


> If he isn't a draw, then why the hell they put him in the main event?


Because he also hates HHH and they need a face to tag with Bryan.


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

No reaction at all for the Rhodes Bros.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Remember when we all thought 'The Shield' was a shit name?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DashingRKO said:


> HERE COMES MAH BOI CODY :cody3 :mark:


WHERE'S RHODESFORWHC? :cody2


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Sucks that The Outlaws are more than likely getting the title match at Mania when Cody & Goldust deserve it more.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Undertaker promo is done. I can officially stop watching the program for the night and play some Battlefield 4.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No Ambrose on commentary? Fuckery.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Fuck me a US title match? Wow it's been a while.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:rollins :ambrose :reigns


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

I might be in the minority, but I think The Shield should have a real face run before they split, they might be heading that way already...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lawler: "Emphasis on ANY."

Sigh.... Not "demon", but "any"?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

DashingRKO said:


> HERE COMES MAH BOI CODY :cody3 :mark:





Eulonzo said:


> WHERE'S RHODESFORWHC? :cody2


:side:


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

annoying that the camera always focus Reings.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

What the fuck @ that "WE NEED AMBROSE'S HAIR CHEST" sign. :lmao

I always cringe at the way Cody pins after he does that suplex drop move.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

peowulf said:


> What are you talking about. Please elaborate.


i watched this


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Because he also hates HHH and they need a face to tag with Bryan.


And you believe that?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Amber B said:


> No Ambrose on commentary?



Thank god.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

"Dashing" CJ said:


> Sucks that The Outlaws are more than likely getting the title match at Mania when Cody & Goldust deserve it more.


First they lose their GD vs Cody match at WM, then they lose their title match. They will probably both be stuck in that lame battle royal jobber match


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

Lawler. fpalm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its getting harder and harder to care about Taker's matches at Mania every year. They all end the same damn way, Taker kicks out of 2 finishers and his opponent kicks out of the tombstone once and Taker acts as if its the first time its happened. Then Taker hits another tombstone and gets the win. I just wanna see it end at this point, i'm sick of that same damn ending.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> WHERE'S RHODESFORWHC? :cody2


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> WHERE'S RHODESFORWHC? :cody2


:lol That's what I was wondering!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

RhodesForWHC said:


> :side:


Jericho soo looks like Swagger in your avatar :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

RhodesForWHC said:


> :side:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Candle wax is just pressed.


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> Undertaker promo is done. I can officially stop watching the program for the night and play some Battlefield 4.


Maybe i do the same, i stop playing the stick of truth to watch this and im bore

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

What happened to 'DashingRachel'


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> Lesnar could just claim, he didn't know he put it on that tight and didn't think Taker would tap.
> 
> He could easily get out of it. And Bret Hart was a told he was going to win and he lost, and he didn't sue the WWE.


Bret Hart was performing in a match as directed by Vince McMahon and so was HBK. the timekeeper also was following a order from Vince McMahon when he rang the the bell early. Brock Lesnar would be a contractor who deliberately violated a directive from his contract holder. That's a big no no. It's like having a general contractor who builds you a geodesic dome instead of a one story ranch house.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

So whats the Shield's plan at Wrestlemania-Is it the 30 man battle Royal or what we are all hoping for-all of them against each other preferably in cage or cell.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The Cody/Goldust theme mashup is so horrible :lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Rollins is so freaking athletic


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Really loving the name The Architect for Rollins.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> And you believe that?


Well if this was TNA last night I'd say they're doing it so Big Show can turn on DB. Who else you going to throw in there for a tag?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone else hate how they call him Corporate Kane? Why not just fucking call him Kane?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Seth Rolling just pulled off a half mikecheck! or part of a Sister Abigale


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Main Event is a direct result of the SHIELD SUMMIT?

you did not see it?

here's a recap


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


>


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> Jericho soo looks like Swagger in your avatar :lmao


Hope he doesn't look like Swagger in mine. :side:

Speaking of which, I should change my avatar to both the WWE & WHC until they get rid of one of those titles.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Its getting harder and harder to care about Taker's matches at Mania every year. They all end the same damn way, Taker kicks out of 2 finishers and his opponent kicks out of the tombstone once and Taker acts as if its the first time its happened. Then Taker hits another tombstone and gets the win. I just wanna see it end at this point, i'm sick of that same damn ending.


This. I can add that HHH and Lesnar have zero reasons to really make us think that they can end the Undertakers streak. HHH has that bland story of revenge HBK and Lesnar is just... Lesnar.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Bret Hart was performing in a match as directed by Vince McMahon and so was HBK. the timekeeper also was following a order from Vince McMahon when he rang the the bell early. Brock Lesnar would be a contractor who deliberately violated a directive from his contract holder. That's a big no no. It's like having a general contractor who builds you a geodesic dome instead of a one story ranch house.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


True, It would still be interesting to see it happen.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Something about the King's shirt was trending?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:mark: spot


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

A FLYING GOLDUST :jbl


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh hey, The Rhodes! 

I missed having you guys in big tag matches. We've had The Outlaws for a month and that has irritated me. 

Remind me again why the emotionally bonded brothers that worked hard and had great matches needed to be pushed aside for an act that was stale 15 years ago, like literally when I was in middle school? 

And why couldn't they drop the belts to The Usos to set up a split and match between Cody & Goldust at Wrestlemania, brother vs. brother?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

ambrose showing no fucks to his title


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dean acting like Cody and Goldust took the last bag of meth out of the house.


----------



## HBtaKer (Jun 26, 2008)

Did Ambrose just have a hissy fit?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> True, It would still be interesting to see it happen.


I'm pretty sure you would simultaneously see Vince and HHH shIt their pants if that happened, LOL.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

those mannerisms


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

:lmao

Moxley!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose showing what he he learned from the John Ritter School of hamming it up.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah, Goldust! :mark: He's better now than ever!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

WTF is this shit? Big Show is apart of the Yes movement? Fuck me.


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

Cut to break when shit starts going down...


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Whoa! That was the true meaning of cross Rhodes!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Ambrose and the Nicholson mannerisms.

Perched a bit.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ambrose definitely has himself some charisma! :ambrose


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

I'm patiently waiting for the MOTY candidate Christian vs Sheamus


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Rollins is so good.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Incredible how WWE will put all of their effort last week into RAW and making it a great show. Then, they put out a show like this. One of the worst RAW's I seen in a while. They would never put a show like this on last weeks RAW in Chicago.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Can't wait till :ambrose gets to act like a total psycho on a singles run.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Aboutreika18 said:


> Cut to break when shit starts going down...


well theres an app for that


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I just noticed, no Punk chants at all. unk2


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> Jericho soo looks like Swagger in your avatar :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

CommercialMania continues on! :vince2


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Secueritae said:


> I'm patiently waiting for the MOTY candidate Christian vs Sheamus


:mark: you and me both.

I can only hope the Universe picks 2 out of 3 falls, and it goes the distance.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Incredible how WWE will put all of their effort last week into RAW and making it a great show. Then, they put out a show like this. One of the worst RAW's I seen in a while. They would never put a show like this on last weeks RAW in Chicago.


Yeah and this crowd sucks, so there isno worry about the show being hijacked


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Tyler Black aka Seth Rollins is 100 times more talented then cm punk


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

checkcola said:


> WTF is this shit? Big Show is apart of the Yes movement? Fuck me.


WWE's bringing out the heavy artillery to try to fuck with Bryan's momentum.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

RhodesForWHC said:


>


:lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

As if they made him correct his Reigns mistake


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

RhodesForWHC said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

I really do hope to see Goldust and Cody at Mania. To defend against some team, Shield Maybe?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Is Roman Reigns part Samoan?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

finalnight said:


> I'm pretty sure you would simultaneously see Vince and HHH shIt their pants if that happened, LOL.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


yeah I would love to see the shit storm break out


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

RhodesForWHC said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He isn't there, fuckheads.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Uh oh... stand in boring chants, CM Punk


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

King should just apologize for being a commentator.


----------



## Teach (Aug 15, 2012)

CM Punk chants now..


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

connormurphy13 said:


> Can't wait till :ambrose gets to act like a total psycho on a singles run.



Keep fantasizing brah. It's PG era for a reason.



Leather-Rebeld- said:


> I just noticed, no Punk chants at all. unk2



You were saying?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And theres the random 5 second CM Punk chant of the night.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> I just noticed, no Punk chants at all. unk2


speak of the devil. There they are.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Incredible how WWE will put all of their effort last week into RAW and making it a great show. Then, they put out a show like this. One of the worst RAW's I seen in a while. They would never put a show like this on last weeks RAW in Chicago.


But we still have Sheamus/Christian best of 25 and THE MOST ANTICIPATED TAG REMATCH IN WWE HISTORY . :leo


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> I just noticed, no Punk chants at all. unk2


you were saying? unk2


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Well, didn't make a whole eppy... but then the fuckery is strong in this episode.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Someone read my post about no Punk chants. :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

You fuckers won't give up with this CM Punk thing, huh? :lol


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Shawn Michaels will return next week, calling it..


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

connormurphy13 said:


> Can't wait till :ambrose gets to act like a total psycho on a singles run.


Yep, we're seeing shades of it already! :mark:


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> I just noticed, no Punk chants at all. unk2


Spoke too soon :cool2


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> I just noticed, no Punk chants at all. unk2


Spoke to soon, :cool2


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

That kick to the face Reigns does on the apron is fucking incredible.


----------



## Sword Of Justice (Mar 9, 2014)

somehow cody has become even more irrelevant than before he was teaming with golddust


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

yeah, punch him in the bullet proof vest goldust...it's bullet proof, but your fist should do damage anyways


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Punk chants again unk2 :lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

RhodesForWHC said:


>


Oh god, no. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And JBL will once again mention how it isn't defended...again.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

lol burying the US title


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They better not have Henry win the US title.

And he has had a ton of US title matches at house shows


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Oh god, no. :lmao


As a Jericho mark, that's also my instinct, but I just had to post this. :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Man, it going to be a sad day when the Shield finally breaks up.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TrueUnderdog said:


> yeah, punch him in the bullet proof vest goldust...it's bullet proof, but your fist should do damage anyways


:lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I remember a time Rhodes/Shield was this personal war over pride and family, now... RAW Filler


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

The announcers subliminally shitting on the creative team for not booking Ambrose to defend his title. :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

finalnight said:


> Is it me or does WrestleMania not have an actual theme song yet?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Heh your right I didn't even notice that. As long as it's not that damned coming home song again, in any part or shape whatsoever.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So Cole at the same damn time ridicules Dean for not defending the title and understands/gives logic to why he doesn't. Huh?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hot tag :mark:


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I spooke to soon. unk2


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I wish this was a Rollins/Rhodes singles match.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Christ, this is boring.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Muscle buster :mark:


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

muscle buster


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

SAMOA JOE!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Goldust took a Spear to the Knees


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

KuroNeko said:


> I wish this was a Rollins/Rhodes singles match.


Dat potential. :banderas


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> The announcers subliminally shitting on the creative team for not booking Ambrose to defend his title. :lmao


You mean "GM Brad Maddox"? :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice match!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

good match


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rollins is money


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Musclebuster from Cody.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

SETH MOTHERFUCKING ROLLINS


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:mark: The Shield


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

That stomp was awesome!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins getting a pin?

Holy shit.


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Seth Fuckin Rollins!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Fun last few min., that spear looked brutal and not in a good way.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Who needs punk when we got Rollins


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Rollins is so fucking awesome.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

One can't simply get bored of a Shield match. And that Black out!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I'd be all for watching a Cody and Rollins singles match at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Please keep the SHield rolling... they are just fun to watch. They can totally be a force like the NWO and eventually have one go for the big belt and still be a team.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

How is being whipped lashed into the padded turn buckle finish you off?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:ass


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cody lost  but it's okay since it was against the Shield


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

EDIT: scratch that


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

I think Rollins gave Samoa Joe a shout-out there with that Muscle buster.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Muscle buster :mark:


DEADLY RAVE!


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

so why did Rhodes suddenly bend over perfectly


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Rollins is just impressing me every single night and for once Rollins gets a replay but no name for his finisher


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That stomp!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Rollins is simply the best.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Good match as always between those groups. Really would have liked to have seen Cody get the pin after that moonsault, but I understand why they had to give the shield the win.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Fucking commentators not even knowing that move Cody did was a muscle buster... If regal was on Raw he'd no doubt call that move what it is. But Lawler and Cole are all like "What in the world is that?! Fucking retards, fire these fuckers please.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> How is being whipped lashed into the padded turn buckle finish you off?



It didn't finish him off, his finisher did?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Rollins/Cody, Rollins/Ziggler, and Rollins/Bryan are all programs I'd love to see at some point for DAT MATCH QUALITY.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I hope it's 2 out of 3 falls just for the lulz.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sheamus vs Christian! :lol


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Choose:
> 
> 1) Brogue Kick anywhere.
> 2) 2 out of 3 Brogue Kicks
> ...


Don't forget voting!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can we get this Christian/Sheamus match out of the way already?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Rollins with that win!!! He's amazing in the ring.

Glad they 're keeping the Shield together for now!! :dance :dance :dance


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

"We want Sheamus&Christian"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"He was packin' a little somethin'-somethin'" 

Fuck this show.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Have I missed anything interesting? Stopped watching during the Authority's promo


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Please keep the SHield rolling... they are just fun to watch. They can totally be a force like the NWO and eventually have one go for the big belt and still be a team.


Roman Reigns world champ, the others Tag team champs? Sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Seriously... because of the shit with Bryan, the Shield is the reason I still watch.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

With them already being in Memphis, Christian/Sheamus is going to bring the Jerry chants something serious.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Who's wasting their time on that poll for Christian and Sheamus?


Street Fight? I don't why they call it that, the last time they did a Street Fight it was in the ring? They don't even do backstage matches anymore.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RhodesForWHC said:


> Rollins/Cody, Rollins/Ziggler, and Rollins/Bryan are all programs I'd love to see at some point for DAT MATCH QUALITY.


Don't forget Rollins/Cesaro and Rollins/Ambrose


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Chrome said:


> I hope it's 2 out of 3 falls just for the lulz.


Agreed completely! :lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh boy-Whores yelling, screaming and bitch-slapping each other. Season 2.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

This Total Divas commercial is so cringing. "SLAMMING, WHAMMING, BAMMING". So hokey.


Kaze Ni Nare said:


> That kick to the face Reigns does on the apron is fucking incredible.


Highly agree. I never get tired of it. The first & second time he did it. :mark:


birthday_massacre said:


> They better not have Henry win the US title.
> 
> And he has had a ton of US title matches at house shows


He's not going to. I wouldn't be surprised if Ambrose retains via Shield interference or something.


LigerJ81 said:


> Goldust took a Spear to the Knees


Yeah, that looked awkward. Shit happens, though.


Midnight Rocker said:


> Rollins going to start doing the scissors kick?


That wasn't a scissors kick.


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

wow.. we're only half way through.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

RhodesForWHC said:


> Rollins/Cody, Rollins/Ziggler, and Rollins/Bryan are all programs I'd love to see at some point for DAT MATCH QUALITY.


And Rollins/Del Rio + Rollins/Cena on PPV


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Love seeing :rollins in the ring!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TylerBreezeFan said:


> Have I missed anything interesting? Stopped watching during the Authority's promo


Kinda. The Shield & Rhodes Brothers just had a good tag team match, and Taker/Heyman had a promo. That's really it.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Oh boy-Whores yelling, screaming and bitch-slapping each other. Season 2.


Don't forget the utterly fabulous Summer Rae is now added to the mix though


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Angels Will Fall said:


> wow.. we're only half way through.


Oh wow. This is dragging. But hey, at least we have Sheamus/Christian coming up!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

On a not so related to Raw note, Am I the only one who gets a little uneasy seeing Vince on the network so kinda frail looking. It is just sobering knowing I will see that man pass in my lifetime. Sobering.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Love seeing :rollins in the ring!


He's definitely the more entertaining "IN RING" talent of the three...


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Fucking commentators not even knowing that move Cody did was a muscle buster... If regal was on Raw he'd no doubt call that move what it is. But Lawler and Cole are all like "What in the world is that?! Fucking retards, fire these fuckers please.


Can't we just call it a "throw" and be done with the sports part of the sports entertainment? :cole3


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Chrome said:


> I hope it's 2 out of 3 falls just for the lulz.


90% of that audience probably doesn't know what that type of match is. :lol


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Don't forget the utterly fabulous Summer Rae is now added to the mix though



Maybe John Cena will land his private jet on her forehead!


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Kinda. The Shield & Rhodes Brothers just had a good tag team match, and Taker/Heyman had a promo. That's really it.


Ahh I see. Thanks! I caught the ending of the Rhodes Bros' and Shield match. Kinda disappointed I missed Taker, though.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

CommercialMania still going strong! :vince2


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

AJ Lee vs Eva Marie at Mania just for the lulz


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Nattie making that 12 year old tap :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Diva match incoming.

Shitty match, boring, they can't wrestle, can this fucking end already, etc etc.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nattie commentary :ti
Jesus.


----------



## Teach (Aug 15, 2012)

AJ with a jobber entrance...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Nattie looking super hot


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Nikki and Brie of the Bella Twins? There's more?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

AJ jobbing on Raw as always.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well this is going to be cringeworthy.

Oh god, Nattie on the mic. Hit mute.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> On a not so related to Raw note, Am I the only one who gets a little uneasy seeing Vince on the network so kinda frail looking. It is just sobering knowing I will see that man pass in my lifetime. Sobering.


I agree completely. Its a surreal feeling.


----------



## IWasJustFrontin (Jul 2, 2013)

That's awesome. The champ and the #1 contender being together in a tag team match ~1 month before WM.
:clap


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Piss/snack break.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Odafin Tutuola said:


> Nattie making that 12 year old tap :banderas


If she taps a 12 year old is that some type of Wellness Policy Violation?


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

both hogan and taker before 9:30

hopefully that's a harbinger
be damned if that tag match is keeping anyone until the end


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

John Cena is lucky to TAP that BELLA :cena2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Would love a Natalya Diva title run. Fuck one of the Funkadactyls getting it.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Having watch Emma vs Paige this month its depressing watching this shit


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Why is everyone hitting everyone in the mouth?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

New season of TD? Fuck, now we gonna' see their group much more often on TV, and winning.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Natalya on the mic :lol 
This is going to be difficult to listen to


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SP103 said:


> *If she taps a 12 year old *is that some type of Wellness Policy Violation?


:lawler


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Am I the only one who doesn't mind Natalya's voice? :lol

Her mic skills are terrible, but let's not act like she's the first to ever have a voice like that. Still no excuse, though. :lol


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

AJ to eat the pin?

Natalya on commentary. Boring fuck.


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

Angels Will Fall said:


> wow.. we're only half way through.


It's draging like fuck. Usually when it's this bad I just fuck it off and go to bed but workibg nights later in the week so trying to stay up. WWE not helping.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> On a not so related to Raw note, Am I the only one who gets a little uneasy seeing Vince on the network so kinda frail looking. It is just sobering knowing I will see that man pass in my lifetime. Sobering.


He's 68, according to wikipedia. He will probably outlive his own father, who died at 69.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Natalya is so bad at talking


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Just like her sister :lel


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

That kick was strangely satisfying


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Batista and Orton vs. Bryan and Show in the main event right?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

did she just quote Owen?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Owen Hart catchphrase!!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Get hungry and forget my manners. Oh, hello Jim "The Anvil" Neidhart.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao Why is everyone hitting everyone in the mouth?


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> :lawler


Nope. No puppies


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Big Mommy Cool, Tamina and the show stopper AJ Lee. 


WWE needs to move Main Event to Sunday night 7PM/6PM CT and rename it to Sunday Night HEAT.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Nattie Lookin hot as always.I Hope to see her become champion at WrestleMania 30. :dance


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Nattie: "My piss is stronger than your piss."


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Nattie referencing Owen Hart. :mark:

ENOUGH IS ENOUGH, AND IT'S TIME FOR A CHANGE!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

The fuck is Nattie even talking about? She's gonna forget her manners? :drake1


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Nattie with a little shout-out to Owen.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Fuck off Natalya


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

Is that ll cool j behind natti? Lol

Sent from my GS4


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

"I'll put her in the sharpshooter anywhere I want" :banderas


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

What is the crowd chanting?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Man, how awesome would it be if Aj put that guillotine on you....butt naked.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

> than Brie


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Nattie with a little Hart flavor on the mic!
About to get hungry and forget my manners!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hottag Nikki isn't as good as BRIE MODE.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Nattie shoutout to the anvil and Owen


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh no wonder Natalya won, Total Divas is back on tv.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Odafin Tutuola said:


> The fuck is Nattie even talking about? She's gonna forget her manners? :drake1


Jim Neidhart said it at In Your House: Canadian Stampede. One of the first scenes of "Hitman: Wrestling With Shadows" shows Bret suggesting that to Jim and they're trying to figure it out.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

Natalya is...annoying


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

"Let go Bellas"? chants.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> > than Brie


:lmao


----------



## Teach (Aug 15, 2012)

What is the crowd chanting?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AJ to be champ 4 lyfe! kada


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Anyone catch what the fans were just chanting?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


>


:lmao

This is perfect right now!


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Dat rac on aj!!!!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

AJ jobs on RAW again. Boring.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

someone tell that bitch screaming to settle the fuck down :kobe11


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Please don't give the bella's another run with the title


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

HeartbreakKiddo said:


> Anyone catch what the fans were just chanting?


Nah. Nobody fucking here was paying any attention.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

This crowd is WWE's wet dream, a bunch of hopeless marks. AJ jobbing again.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

HeartbreakKiddo said:


> Anyone catch what the fans were just chanting?


Nope watching the Rock on the Network. :lol


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

Dat unbeatable Diva's champ. 

Hmmm.. many challengers at Mania?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

the tension between the Bellas & Natalya :C


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

natt looks great in those pants


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Let's keep the Bellas out of the ring... and lets bring up the real women's wrestlers.. Or let's let Raw keep the shit and put AJ in nXt where she can shine instead of be buried for these horrible models.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

AJ is about the only person that that moves looks good on.

Random shot to a dark area is better than this apparently.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Still enjoying dating Punk AJ?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

DAT total divas drama.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Great acting Nattie


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

They keep burying AJ.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

NCIS has been on the USA network cole fpalm


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Why Nattie look like she's about to cry? :lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

And only one fuck was givin.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Mr. Bad-Cock?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The winner a new Women's champion, Nicki Bella!


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

The crowd was chanting Bella's Boob Job


----------



## IWasJustFrontin (Jul 2, 2013)

AJ jobbing to Nikki at WM30.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

AJ is losing the belt tomorrow.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Nikki Bella :lenny


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Fuck random procedural drama... shower leaking through the floor. ... fuck off


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Getting more impressed by the Bella's honestly they seem to be improving faast.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Holy balls batman, Robin got old


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

They have Natayla on commentary but not Ambrose? Ok then.

Plus AJ losing again :ti


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*WORD UP!*


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Wish the Bella twins would just take their clothes off ffs


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Dayum.

Nattie's face looks stronger than Dwight Howard's shoulders...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

why are they promoting a syndicated show? :drake1


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey look, Robin is at Raw


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

HHH and Stephanie to Vince: Let's just bury his GF.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

is that Robin? (jk lol)


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

NCIS is one of the most boring TV shows I've ever watched. Who does this crap cater to?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

WHO CARES ABOUT THIS SHIT


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The whole APP/Network/TV Show promotional crap is annoying..but i guess we...all gotta #DEALWITHIT


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is Chris O'Donnell making fun of John Cena there? That felt a little facetious.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol LL Cool J is here!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fpalm


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao This useless ass interview.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Thank you, LL (for The Undertaker mention)*

lol


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow, guys from NCSICSICSICSI LA; this company is so hip and cool.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

I really liked o donnell as robin


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

The Bellas remind me of Daniel Bryan and Antonio Cesaro in the ring.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

AJ is definitely losing the title very soon.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Seriously.... Why?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

"We got a couple of missions for dem Bella Twins" :LL


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Dont get the hate for the Bella's now that they've improved.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

What....just happened?


----------



## hitmanclarke (Apr 12, 2013)

ABrown said:


> why are they promoting a syndicated show? :drake1


Because they give the fans what they want to see.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

LL Cool J is the best.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

NCIS:La Has been on USA forever, wtf is this?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

"You like to see people get it in"

My god, you idiot.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> The whole APP/Network/TV Show promotional crap is annoying..but i guess we...all gotta #DEALWITHIT


#DEALWITHIT :batista2


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

We have to see this shitty fucking show each week before Raw starts. I don't want to see ANY MORE. 

And fuck Turtle Lady from NCIS.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Forget Oreo's EAT COOL J COOKIES!


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Old_John said:


> The crowd was chanting Bella's Boob Job


That's actually what I thought I heard but wasn't sure. That's pretty funny doe


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Taker droppin' thunder on dem fools


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Is Raw a rematch show or something? Sheamus vs Christian, Big E vs one of the real Americans and now the same main event from smackdown. Get some new match ups WWE, jesus.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Segageeknavarre said:


> I really liked o donnell as robin


Yeah, probably the ONLY thing he was good in.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

CommercialMania is running wild on you, BROTHER! :hogan2 :vince2


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Very boring raw so far i must say


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

IWasJustFrontin said:


> That's awesome. The champ and the #1 contender being together in a tag team match ~1 month before WM.
> :clap


They did the same thing with Rock and Austin before WM X7.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

This show is dragging badly. Still an hour and a half to go, and we've already had the Wyatts, the Shield etc.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Raw really hasn't grabbed my attention this week.

Maybe it's just me but it feels a bit stale.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Usually when some celebrities are in the crowd, they just give them one camera shot. But that... ...that was hard to watch.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Lol at AJ jobbing clean again.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

we're at 172 pages into a 2 hour RAW..

last week we were at 300 pages 7 hours before RAW BEGAN!!

#JustSaying

hashtagged


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SP103 said:


> We have to see this shitty fucking show each week before Raw starts. I don't want to see ANY MORE.
> 
> And fuck Turtle Lady from NCIS.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

This show has been dreadful.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Though, saying that, NCIS gets ratings WWE could only dream of :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> NCIS is one of the most boring TV shows I've ever watched. Who does this crap cater to?


That's why it's lasted 12+ years and is consistently one of, if not the highest rated dramas on tv. The new episodes that is.
Problem is USA has played the older episodes to death and made them actually somehow wore out. 
And as for the answer to the question who it caters to? Intelligent adults.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Nice to see my brah LL cool J.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

i must admit nikki bella has improved alot and she has a banging body too!!!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Bella Twins VS Cameron & Aksana should definitely Main Event WrestleMan...i... errr... should be on Main Event, ther....errr....scratch that, should be on Saturday Morning Sla....errr...fuck.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

huh, wwe don't show blood coz of this pg crap they promote but are happy to advertise a show in which the clip shown has ll cool j holding a gun?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Almost one hour left :mark: Thank you DST.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I wanna say that because of tonight's loss, AJ retains tomorrow, but that Bellas/Nattie staredown made me nervous.

A Bella Twins/Natalya Divas Title feud, when both are supposed "babyfaces"? Please God, kill me now.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

This show is pretty bad.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Nattie: "And then Nikki rise the title and... what!? Is my time sister, not yours" <--- Total Divas.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

RhodesForWHC said:


> The Bellas remind me of Daniel Bryan and Antonio Cesaro in the ring.


On their first day of training?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

RhodesForWHC said:


> The Bellas remind me of Daniel Bryan and Antonio Cesaro in the ring.


Except better.

And their characters are much better. 10x better mic skills, too.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

NO ONE is stealing money from me! :vince2


----------



## Broddie (Dec 10, 2012)

Could anybody explain what "I'm gonna go hungry and forget my manners" even means?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

You mean Vince is stealing money from us.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hawkke said:


> That's why it's lasted 12+ years and is consistently one of, if not the highest rated dramas on tv. The new episodes that is.
> Problem is USA has played the older episodes to death and made them actually somehow wore out.
> And as for the answer to the question who it caters to? Intelligent adults.


No its full of it's own shit-It tries to act "Smart" for the "Smart TV fans". I've been forced to watch it numerous times by the wife and it's fucking insulting. It stomps logic in the face worse than WWE Creative on its worst night. 

Ok-I'm not going to mention that fuck ever again in WF.com.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I actually enjoyed seeing LL Cool J though, been a while since I saw him.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

They're replaying Cena burying Wyatt. Fuck this company.



Where's a cornette face when i need one?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh god they're replaying it


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

GOAT Time!


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

Lawler:


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Wrestlemania doesn't feel close at all. I can't believe this horrible build up. Say what you want about ROCK v CENA, but atleast it made the build up a bit enjoyable.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Bryan getting that hulkamania pop


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Broddie said:


> Could anybody explain what "I'm gonna go hungry and forget my manners" even means?


You get so hungry that you eat with your mouth open, put the elbows on the table, eat with your fingers etc


----------



## Broddie (Dec 10, 2012)

Went from RAW IS REMATCH to RAW IS RECAP in 10 minutes time.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Bryan!!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:yes:


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Poor Bray is going to get "the ass whipping of a lifetime."


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Broddie said:


> Could anybody explain what "I'm gonna go hungry and forget my manners" even means?


Return to the farting gimmick.

BOOK IT VINCE


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

BarneyArmy said:


> This show has been dreadful.


That's putting it nicely


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Bad For Business said:


> They're replaying Cena *burying *Wyatt. Fuck this company.


I miss when people knew what that term meant.fpalm


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Bizness just picked up :renee


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Except better.
> 
> And their characters are much better. 10x better mic skills, too.


I think Nikki is more charismatic. Plus her workrate is superior to that of Brie. Not a knock on Brie's. 

These two should have an iron (wo)man match at some point. Definitely.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Big Show's Yes Chants


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

There he is! DB bitches!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

xD7oom said:


> You mean Vince is stealing money from us.


:vince2


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

Broddie said:


> Could anybody explain what "I'm gonna go hungry and forget my manners" even means?


Apparently it's an Anvil Neidhart quote

idk


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

SP103 said:


> We have to see this shitty fucking show each week before Raw starts. I don't want to see ANY MORE.
> 
> And fuck Turtle Lady from NCIS. [/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

My boy :bryan!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Who the fuck keeps telling Bryan his hair is a good idea?


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*<0> \0/ <0> \0/ <0> \0/*


----------



## Broddie (Dec 10, 2012)

Time for Bryan to get some cheap pops.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Bryan! :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here comes Daniel Bryan!

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Bryan's shirt is awful. That looks more like Luke Harper than it does Bryan.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Gets screwed since SS.... comes to the ring jumping and laughing


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

The crowd is shit.


----------



## VintageQuadTear (Mar 10, 2014)

bad crowd tonight, can't even get a damn yes chant in sync


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Bryan is getting better. He needs to work on the climax of his points though. The delivery is a little flat at that point.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Annoying as hell , wah wah wah.. What a joke Bryan brings a bunch of idiots in the ring. :lmao


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I love Bryan, but man, his lines are so bad.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Tennessee crowd...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bryan may not be the best on the mic but he got them eating into his hands! :bryan


----------



## Broddie (Dec 10, 2012)

This is as unbearable as a HHH promo.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

WWE Network plugging every 22.5 minutes. Syndicated TV show plugging with increasing regularity. Pointless promos and buildups that go nowhere. Asshole commentators. Recaps for an hour. Horrific divas matches. Commercials every 10 minutes. Throwaway matches like Swagger and Big E. 


They keep us here for the 2 worthwhile matches in the 3 hour show. Brilliant!

:vince$


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Fuck I popped my 5k post on some dumb shit

YES! YES ! YES!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

"Tonight, from this moment on, this will be the genesis of The Yes movement"


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:ti Occupy RAW


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

#OccupyRaw :yes


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Occupy Raw? Really? :lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Lol. Occupy Raw. That's such an outdated reference.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Man, this material is terrible.

I doubt Rock or Austin could make this shit sound good


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Aboutreika18 said:


> The crowd is shit.


Memphis fans are actually chanting YES for the Taco Bell Breakfast menu.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

SP103 said:


> No its full of it's own shit-It tries to act "Smart" for the "Smart TV fans". I've been forced to watch it numerous times by the wife and it's fucking insulting. It stomps logic in the face worse than WWE Creative on its worst night.
> 
> Ok-I'm not going to mention that fuck ever again in WF.com.


Uh.. not liking it doesn't make it stupid. And saying it has less logic than the WWE... yeah, you are not watching one of the two programs if you say that. Hoepfully it's this pathetic show we are watching right now... I mean, how much bad logic do you need in 2 hours and we still have a third to go. Also, if you must know, it's not about the procedure for any NCIS show... it's all about the characters and the chemistry between them. That's why the shows are so huge... they know what they are and they deliver constantly.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Annoying as hell , wah wah wah..


Fixed.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol WTF


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

End this crap pls


----------



## Sword Of Justice (Mar 9, 2014)

will they shut his fucking mic off, god hes lame


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuck.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Im with the yes movement


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

LOLL WTFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Plants????


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

WTF look at these ugly people hahahaha


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:ti :ti :ti :ti WTF?!!!


----------



## Broddie (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

WTH is this!?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*WTF!?!*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

RAW just jumped the shark.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

It's lucky that I fucking love adverts.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

What the hell?! :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

and its done

Thanks WWE


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

.......I don't even.......


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So many plants


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey! It's the IWC live and in person!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WTF
they cut DB off mid promo
what is wrong with this company


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Annnnnd commercial.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS. I CANT BREATHE :lmao


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

WTF just happened


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Bryan's inviting WF in the ring!


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

WTF just happened roflllllllllllll


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

didn't see this coming.. the fuck? :lmao

FUCKING ADVERTS!!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

the raw is a greenhouse now


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

da fuck did I just see the gathering of the vanilla midgets?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What in the hell was that... this Yes Movement might just do what HHH/Vince wants because that was fucking lame.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

what the hell just happened?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Aecen (Oct 1, 2013)

How Bryan seriously get this popular... good wrestler but man the character has always been shit.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

What!?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

They are cutting to breaks at the wrong time. Someone needs to fire who ever in control. I think I'm going to turn the station to something else now.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao what the hell


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Why, why do people love Bryan so much? He's fucking painful.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

This is embarrassing what the hell. Wait a minute.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

Lol fuck this company


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

So bad :lmao


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Will they have a picnic?


----------



## hitmanclarke (Apr 12, 2013)

finalnight said:


> RAW just jumped the shark.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I guess that corpse fucking doesn't count as jumping the shark.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lel this shit is so ridiculous. They had the find the nerdiest, hipster looking people too :ti


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Dr. Jones said:


> Man, this material is terrible.
> 
> I doubt Rock or Austin could make this shit sound good


Let's get us a couple of beers, and ... occupy... Raw... Yeah!... :austin3


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

HAHAH YESMOVEMENT!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Okay RAW, I'm intrigued


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

What the hell is going on with raw tonight....It's so...so ugh


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Broddie (Dec 10, 2012)

It was so bad that they just awkwardly cut him off. Ladies and gentlemen "the most over guy since the attitude era".


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

BRYAN IS LEADING THE REVOLUTION


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*wait. did I just see sign guy in the ring? WTF?*


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

This will go down in history as one of the worst RAW segments ever.

Congrats in succeeding in making Bryan look like a totally joke of a doofus, WWE.

These writers.

It's intentional too.

Felt pained for Bryan having to sell the shit out of that too.

His personality was SO much better in ROH.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Say whatever you want but fuck that was cretive...


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

I really wished WCW never went under ..


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

fpalm


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*If it was still Black History Month there would have been at least one black in there with DB.*


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess they could not get wrestlers to join Bryan in the ring??


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

fpalm

The fuck is that


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I just don't...


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm a Bryan but fuck :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Please welcome all the Match.com members to the ring here tonight on Raw!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

WTF!!!??? I CAN'T STOP LAUGHING! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

They're going every length to get the crowd to lessen themselves on Bryan by making him do lame shit like that.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh god that was awful


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:|


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

What an incredible segment failure. Way to go WWE:lmao


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

What the fuck is going on lol. I was falling asleep but holy shit did that just wake me up.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Ugh...Not feeling this particular push of the "yes movement." I could see this getting annoying very very very quick. I hope i'm wrong.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*on floor*

I got to breath.... I can't even ... type..... WTH LOL!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

WE DON'T WANT BRYAN VS HHH.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

I've never seen anything like this in my life. Creative fucking idea.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

they have finally found a way to kill the YES chant.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

The fact that they went to a commercial break during this blows my fucking mind I swear.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Rusev should come out and kill them all.


----------



## Broddie (Dec 10, 2012)

Now he's going to cry to the authority for cutting off his time. One predictable move after another. LMAO @ the yes movement, "IWC" here's what they think about you.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

LilOlMe said:


> This will go down in history as one of the worst RAW segments ever.
> 
> Congrats in succeeding in making Bryan look like totally a joke of a doofus, WWE.
> 
> ...


*:lmao I totally agree*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Yes movement? Great they gave it a fucking name.... Guess WWE is trying to kill the yes chant like they killed Fandangoing by naming it and forcing it on everyone.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

What have they done to Bryan :bron3 how did they fuck up this Authority angle so much. Did Punk leaving really hurt it that much.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:StephenA What... what the hell is this?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So only white guys like Bryan?


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Well....hmmm..


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Good god. :lmao

These fuckers are so adamant at molding this after some political movement, and it's absolutely cringeworthy. The second-hand embarrassment I received from viewing that segment is just unmatched to anything I've ever experienced in my entire 20 years of living.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

TJQ said:


>


:homer


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I like Bryan but ffs, that segment was cringe-fucking-worthy...good job WWE


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Bryan is awful, if anyone else cut a promo like that they'd be getting demolished on here right now.


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Daniek Bryan= goofy emasculated nerds hero


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

:lmao :lmao For a few seconds, I thought that red headed chick was Lita.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

People claiming Bryan/Triple H would be better than Bryan going for the title


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

The Main Headliner said:


> Ugh...Not feeling this particular push of the "yes movement." I could see this getting annoying very very very quick. I hope i'm wrong.


You're not wrong.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao Holy shit. They're really doing this.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

YES MOVEMENT haha


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao Oh my God.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

JamesK said:


> Say whatever you want but fuck that was cretive...


Having a load of random mongs aimlessly jumping around in the ring in Daniel Bryan t-shirts for no real reason is "creative"? :lmao

Ladies and gentlemen, I present to you - the standard, delusional Daniel Bryan mark.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

HOLY SHIT. :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TJC93 said:


> So only white guys like Bryan?


No, black guy on the ring apron.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

CommercialMania :vince2


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

LOOOOOL


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

holy shit


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

What the actual fuck?


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

Omg wtf...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fucking hell..


:ti

:ti

:ti


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Occupy RAW? Good idea. Getting a bunch of the pastiest goofiest looking white people to be his "occupiers"? Terrible idea.

Crowd marking out though.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

This is just too fucking much :lmao


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Retards..


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

LilOlMe said:


> This will go down in history as one of the worst RAW segments ever.
> 
> Congrats in succeeding in making Bryan look like a totally joke of a doofus, WWE.
> 
> ...


yeah......


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I honestly have no words.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hit-Girl said:


> *If it was still Black History Month there would have been at least one black in there with DB.*


there is the token black guy in the front


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Turn off RAW for a bit, then I come back to see "Occupy RAW." Wow.....


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

dougfisher_05 said:


> *wait. did I just see sign guy in the ring? WTF?*


Oh shit. The Authority are in real trouble now if Sign Guy is there.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> I guess they could not get wrestlers to join Bryan in the ring??


Wasn't Big Show just made his buddy on Friday too and he isn't even going to come out for this? :lol


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

I quite like this segment, must be the only one.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

I hope HHH comes out and pedigrees every one of them.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Who the fuck is writing this shit. All Bryan had to do was say: "Hunter, last week I kicked your frigging head in. You either become a man and face, or you can continue to hide under your wife's skirt"

THey are jumping the shark with this shit. Not even Austin could make this work


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

:damn what a fucking joke


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

What the flying fuck is this!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This fucking company is so epically gay these days. Fuck this shit.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

HOLY SHIT! rofl


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

LOL


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

What is this!? It went from several to many!


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

I don't care you guys this is freaking awesome


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Thousand Geek March.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

One Cornette face isn't enough


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm on my way to work, what happened? I'm hearing something terrible just transpired :lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

OH wait they've allowed some black guys in, 2 to be precise


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

lets find the dorkiest looking fuckers we can find and plant them,lol THIS..COMPANY!


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Where dd they get these people?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

dam it these people need a bag over their heads lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Just got back after 20 minutes and I see THIS. 0_o


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Okay this isn't so bad.


----------



## INFERN0 (Apr 4, 2007)

this is the gayest thing ive ever seen


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Maybe it wasn't a bad idea after all.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

This is cringeworthy


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh, I get it, WWE is desperate for their own big yes visual on RAW


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

HHH gonna go pedigree each and every one of them :ti


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bryan da GAWD


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Ha, this is actually good. They haven't done this before, it isn't a retread.

Mind you, the segment isn't over yet. They may ruin it in the next 60 seconds.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Times like this, i am rather embarrased to be a wrestling fan lol


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

:lmao

This is too much


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

This is so awesome


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

There's like 5 people in the crowd actually doing it lol .. should have picked a better crowd.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TJQ said:


>


:lenny


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This is one of those segments that can make one embarrassed be a wrestling fan.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Night_Vercetti (Jan 3, 2012)

HIJACK RAW lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> The Thousand Geek March.


:lmao


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

At this point i want HHH to bury the hell outta this guy...this shit is gettin outta hand


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmaov:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmaov:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmaov:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmaov:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmaov:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmaov:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmaov:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmaov:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmaov:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmaovv


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

I wonder if all those marks work for WWE


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I just tuned it. What the hell is going on?


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

It's different....


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Bryan fits in just so well with them.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Poe7 said:


> I quite like this segment, must be the only one.


It is pretty funny for sure :lol
Ohh it's getting real now!

Whoever mentioned that before there is a black guy or two in there!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

it's time for the shovel


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

maybe we are getting into HHH head


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did they let Russo book Raw tonight


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

U Mad? HAHAHA!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

JBL "They're all your friends, Jerry" :lmao

TRIPS :mark:


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't even... know what the hell this is lol save this segment, HHH


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

HHH about to bury 100 people!


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

That's a huge garden!


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

That was kinda cool, lol


----------



## Stone CM Rollins (Jan 7, 2014)

LOL! I love this. Daniel is awesome, making his own stand in. Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

WWE, a year+ behind on pop culture references as always.


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

I hope WWE is properly feeding all those homeless people in the ring tonight


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I am cringing while holding back laughter aimed at this company. This is just too much. :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

MY SHOVEL IS BIG ENOUGH FOR ALL OF YOU-UHHH! :trips2


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

I like that everybody has the t-shirt on but there's that one fat guy with a jacket because he's insecure about his arms.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

This is beautiful.
I love what HHH is doing


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

I must say, this is kind of creative!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

3O SECONDS!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol at this segment!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

WWE is amazing at making something that people like seem uncool.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Triple H bought out the super shovel tonight.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

whhhhhhat

que?

what.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

See that shark?

Daniel Bryan just jumper it.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

lol if I was in there I would sprint down the ramp and Goldberg spear triple h


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Triple H is getting his burial shovel ready.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

those fat geeks probably couldn't even get out of the ring in 2 minutes


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

:lmao this is awesome guys


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Imagine if HHH just dropped a big bowl of shit on them all


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

We need a gif of Triple H shaking his head


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol this is great


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

IF there's a way to turn fans off....on Bryan...you're doing a great job WWE (Y) (Y) (Y)


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

lmao HHH


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Triple H is a douche.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

This is so far beyond fucking terrible I can't even laugh about it. Daniel Bryan and all this pathetic YES and NO shit needs to fuck right off now.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

And as usual the IWC over-reacts to everything. 

I could just picture the IWC of yester-year "This is so fucking stupid! He's driving a fucking monster truck! How fucking stupid is this?"

This will be a talked about segment in the next 10 years.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Its shoveling time!!! :hhh2
Really?!? :bryan3


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

HHH BURYING THE FAT GUY :HHH


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

the crowd isnt even doing anything..


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Occupy is so 2012


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*TRIPLE H!*
:lmao :clap


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Did they let Russo book Raw tonight


Russo wouldn't book shit like this


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

This whole segment


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Actually an empty arena match would be pretty badass right now

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LMAO Hunter


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Let's hear anyone say they are not pushing Bryan now? :lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol, Hunter is pissed.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Haha! This is dreadful but it is sure making me laugh. I don't know whether i'm actually enjoying this segment. It is insane.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't see why people hate this. It's original and freaking hilarious :lmao


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Lol @ Bryan haters circle jerking here

This segment is awesome!


----------



## FenceMan (Feb 6, 2014)

Copying the iwc ideas...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

This is actually pretty cool. :lmao


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

sharkboy22 said:


> And as usual the IWC over-reacts to everything.
> 
> I could just picture the IWC of yester-year "This is so fucking stupid! He's driving a fucking monster truck! How fucking stupid is this?"
> 
> This will be a talked about segment in the next 10 years.


For all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Is that Doug and Danny Basham making a return? \o/


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

This is one of the best segments I've seen in a long time.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

You know Trips is trolling the Chicago crowd right :ti


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

They should do that because empty chairs is what Orton and Batista will be seeing.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

:lmao This is hilarious.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This segment is horrific fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao Those security guards took one look and turned around. Their asses need to be fired!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I guess HHH will never trust "Two Bald Fucks" Security again.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> IF there's a way to turn fans off....on Bryan...you're doing a great job WWE (Y) (Y) (Y)


Cause that's why the entire arena is eating all this up. Cause they're turned off.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

This is awesome


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

This is a unique segment, lets just enjoy it haha


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ha. Security's like this is way above my paygrade. call the SWAT team.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

This would have worked better in Chicago.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

LOL. The black old head next to Bryan is texting and smiling his ass off.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

This is actually pretty good!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Two dudes? Just bailing out :lol This is pretty damned funny :lol


----------



## CarolinaCoog (Nov 6, 2013)

All two of em, lol. This is hysterical. I can't figure out if it's in a good way or an awful way. But hysterical.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmaov:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmaov:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmaov:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmaov:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmaov:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmaov:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmaov:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmaov:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmaov:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmaovv


Each represent the Yes Movement.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:harper1 I am fucking stunned at this.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

As a wrestling fan: This is cringeworthy

As a Daniel Bryan fan: This is amazing!

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

They couldn't hire more security??


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*FIRE THE FANS STEPH!*


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Im finding it so entertaining seeing people on this forum take this way too seriously


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I like this, it's unique. :lol


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

This might go down in the 10 worst segments I've ever seen. This is incredible


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

All 2 of them!

haha


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

this is good tv actually :lol


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

this is batista bad now


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol this segment


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The yes movement to strong.


----------



## Tacticalpanic (Sep 7, 2011)

we'll get our own ring , with black jack , and hookers. infact , forget the ring.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Okay now it's dragging on


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> And as usual the IWC over-reacts to everything.
> 
> I could just picture the IWC of yester-year "This is so fucking stupid! He's driving a fucking monster truck! How fucking stupid is this?"
> 
> This will be a talked about segment in the next 10 years.


Bro you comparing a badass monster truck
To a bunch of planted marks wearing bryan shirts yessing?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Security is two random guys?


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Steph sounding like an ogre


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Why do they do this?


----------



## VintageQuadTear (Mar 10, 2014)

RAW saved by HHH's mic skills


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Power can go to your head? 

*put a mirror in front of HHH*


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Did I see a plant do the "suck it" taunt?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It's hilarious...the crowd is silent now and not even "yessing or nooing" with the "PLANTS" :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Can't believe all the Bryan marks from the iwc actually arrived there.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Steph putting the Cheltenham festival over a day before it starts.

Good guy steph.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

I love this so much :lmao

:bryan


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

D Bry People's Champ 2.0!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

This is a fucking A+ segment. Remove the retarded fucks in the ring and you people would be liking it. Only reason ya'll are bitching is because of the retarded fucks in the ring.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

How are some of you in the ring and posting at the same time? I don't see any of you on your phones.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

This is fucked. Give him the title match you worthless cunts


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

Just send lesnar out and theyll clear


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

This is actually pretty good.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

This would be awesome if the crowd was into it.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I thought he was about to say "we don't own shit" LOL. I'm actually starting to like this segment. Let's see where this goes.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

This segments not that bad actually, post-commercial break at least.

It's unique.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Old black man next to DB with the serious mug like a true old G. Not playing no games.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

SANDOW!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Just end it. At this point I'd rather see Christian and Sheamus for the three millionth times than this crap

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

it would appears ladies and gentleman that Daniel Bryan has one-upped Degeneration X.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I have to accept, this segment is really growing on me. :bryan


----------



## RobVanDingus (Aug 20, 2013)

Who is that guy?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Fucking Sandow :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So they send Sandow out :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

BURY SANDOW!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao Sandow is fucked


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Sandow on Raw!!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Sandow!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

now damien sandow LMAO


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Sandow burial commencing.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

It's unique and interesting sure, but they are making Bryan so lame smh


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I feel like I'm watching Sponge bob.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Sandow to the rescue


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol this is great.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, this is going to end well.


----------



## CarolinaCoog (Nov 6, 2013)

Sandow finally made it to TV again!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

lol Sandow only shows up for once to not make it into the ring. 

I kind of like this. It's a different idea at least even if it is outdated.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

ofcourse Sandow


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Poor Sandow. hahahaha


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Sandow VS The Yes Movement


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

one of times when you are just waiting for the commercials to come


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Why can't Bryan just attack Hunter or kidnap Steph? This lame ass YES movement shit is just awful.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

HHH sends out sandow to get buried by the IWC his only fans


----------



## Sword Of Justice (Mar 9, 2014)

@RegalSays keeps on throwing dat shade...

So Daniel Bryan is threatening to turn Raw into a TNA PPV. Empty chairs galore!
— Not Regal (@RegalSays) March 11, 2014


----------



## VintageQuadTear (Mar 10, 2014)

oh lawd


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

SILENCE!


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

What a bunch of retards.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

It's an impressive visual but they've taken something that was organic and they have made it the WWE's and it's not working.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so Sandow gets a match now

this really is









They should have all the held back guys like Sandow and Ziggler join the yes movement


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

bad move for bryans popularity. fans in the arena feel alienated, and the whole thing is just corny.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

SEND OUT THE NEXT BATCH OF JOBBERS!


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

I can't tell if I am laughing because I enjoy it, or if I am laughing because its stupid?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

SANDOW GONNA JOIN DAT YES MOVEMENT


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao This segment isn't half bad, tbh.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sandow is here to save the SHOW!!!! I mean...get burried 

Let's turn Sandow into a comedy character :hhh2


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

A wild Sandow appears? I thought he was pissing in the 7-11 cups backstage for the rest of the talent for their drug tests.


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

Remember that push Sandow got after losing to Cena?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Sandow gon get fired


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sandow doesn't want to be over and decides to leave.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Daniel Bryan trolling the Authority lol..


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Give Sandow a mic god dammit


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Just accept the fucking challenge already.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I think I'm liking this segment!

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

hijack raw chant


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Sandow buried


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

Stone Cold would stun every one of those homeless guys if he was still around


----------



## IWasJustFrontin (Jul 2, 2013)

That was awkward.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Poor Sandow :ti


----------



## JDrew8 (Jan 5, 2014)

It just had to be Sandow.....


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

STEPHANIE MCMAHON HEEL OF THE YEAR!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

OMG STEPH!


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Steph trying to do her Vince imitation lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Bring Vince in already.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

DAMN Stephanie stop being a Monster


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Steph is the biggest bitch ever lol.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Steph is acting like everyone on this forum


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

Steph man :lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Steph's voice, fuck me


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

OH MY GOD :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Stephanie's so cute when she's angry.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

The jokes in this thread :lol

But it's not as bad as when it started.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Sandow just getting the bulldozer now from everything in sight


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stephanie looks and sounds like a man more and more each week.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Stephanie McMahon is that bitch.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Steph is great at being a hateable bitch.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Steph is losing her sh*t


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TaylorFitz said:


> It's an impressive visual but they've taken something that was organic and they have made it the WWE's and it's not working.


This is how they are goig to try and bury it.

Its how they ruined the fandanging 


If there was a time to bring back Vince now would be the time


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Just have this be the rest of the episode :lmao


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

this is so retarded.................


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

STEPH with that MANLY voice!! (Y) (Y) (Y)

No Bryan we really want you in the main event FUCKTURD :lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

please stop giving stephanie a microphone


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dat screech


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Stephanie :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

If they have so much power they should just fire him and be done.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Ohhhhh my god Steph is gonna have a heart attack

This segment is gonna become legendary


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Is it over yet?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Even HHH couldn't handle anymore of that fucking screeching


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I remember when Sandow had good promos and segments and and could show his character. He hasn't been the same since losing to Cena. He's lost the robe, any mic time, and any sort of relevancy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Makes as much sense as anything else.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

TrueUnderdog said:


> Stone Cold would stun every one of those homeless guys if he was still around


No shit! Just get the water hose out!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

JBL, might want to tone it down on talking about hoses for riot control.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

damn, is Stephanie is on her period. You see that rage. EEE!


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Holy shit if I were there kid I would NEVER fuck up for fear of that voice


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Steph has been so annoying today :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Steph made this the best segment of the year :lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Interesting how this turned from a potentially disastrous segment to a pretty good segment.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Keeping it real...this is honest to God one of the corniest things I have EVER seen in the 30yrs that I have been watching pro wrestling.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I blame the Internet


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Old black man next to DB with the serious mug like a true old G. Not playing no games.


All throughout the segment too. They should hire him to be DB's manager or something.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

this is actually a pretty good segment, esp in the PG era


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

This is really dragging on.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Why not use guys like Zigger and Ryder and all those that we view as held down to hijack instead of stupid plants... this could actually be damn right amazing if you didn't see that assortment of plants in the ring.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

WE WANT BRYAN IN THE MAIN-EVENT.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Hunter said hit somebody's music lol xD :lmao. Also i;m glad to see Damien Sandow.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Krinkles said:


> JBL, might want to tone it down on talking about hoses for riot control.


Black History Month is over remember.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FenceMan (Feb 6, 2014)

How can they be fucking up this bad? They can't even figure out how to give fans what they want....


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Testosterone levels are getting higher with each scream.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Always thought that'd be how Steph sounded like in bed, doing the Vince impression, "Yeah, give it to me..."


----------



## Broddie (Dec 10, 2012)

It's like an episode of Dennis the Menace. Here's Mr. Wilson's weekly rant.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

"You know why I didn't fight you at Wrestlemania?"

Because it didn't happen yet?


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Triple H did it for The Rock.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Steph doing the Vince. :lmao
Poor Sandow, after weeks of nowhere he is send to the sharks.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

"I have been protecting you all along!" - :jpl


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

YES! HHH!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Careful Bryan....fans are going to turn against you soon....LOL 

Time to get the SHOVEL BRYAN lol


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Protect =/= Screw job


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Triple H should win at WM.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

It would actually make the Sheamus V Christian match more interesting if it takes place in the ring full of the yes movement. hang on, why wasn't that on the vote!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

This segment has gone for how long? It's so bad it's good :lmao


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Triple H just admitted that he will bury Daniel at Wrestlemania.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Why not hijack Raw and get a title match? Makes no sense


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

This is went on a little too long but still a highlight of the night so far.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Am I the only one who thinks the face on Daniel Bryan's shirt looks nothing like him?


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

lol who wants to see a match between these two


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Yippie.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Yay! The match is on :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The push he's getting is awesome but DB, as a character, is one annoying geek fuckface.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> No shit!


more like shit. 

Stone Cold would have came out in the beginning of RAW and stunned Hogan and Cena for making the RAW opening boring.


The Rock would come out and own Stephanie and Triple H in their little tirade. 


Ah the Attitude era, the only time when there were checks and balances.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Uh oh... Bryan saving WM30?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

yes yes yesssssssssss


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

lol not bad


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

TITLE SHOT


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

here it is....


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

What a segment!!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Its on!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

If he wins, he wants to be added to the title match

Ive been calling this since the day after RR

Told ya Stonehot


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Fuck no, pls no double duty.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Aw snap.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

Here we go!!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

YES


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

ah yes see Bryan isn't that stupid. good segment


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dam it you guys won


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

OMFG!!!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Flawless Victory said:


> Keeping it real...this is honest to God one of the corniest things I have EVER seen in the 30yrs that I have been watching pro wrestling.


...you're an ADR fan.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

He fooled him!!!! He fooled us all!!!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh shit its happening


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

DOUBLE DUTY AT MANIA!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ah so the rumors were true

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Yes!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TITLE MATCH!

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

I KNEW IT!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Ah yes!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

FINALLY......They acknowledge the title match...

Bryan may beat TRIPLE H...but i think Batista retains the world title.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

THIS IS TURNING TO BE REALLY AMAZING!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

YES!!!!!!!!


----------



## Broddie (Dec 10, 2012)

FenceMan said:


> How can they be fucking up this bad? They can't even figure out how to give fans what they want....


I don't get it. So many non convoluted ways they could've gone about this.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

They're so predictable.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Wow, they really are doing this.


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

Title match too? Holy Shit, they do go with logic on occasion


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

HOLY FUCK

ARE THEY REALLY GOING TO FIX THIS? 

I HAD GIVEN UP


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And yep! They just fixed Wrestlemania!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

THANK FUCKING GOD! WRESTLEMANIA HAS BEEN SAVED BY GOD HIMSELF.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

YES!


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

I guess it worked tho? He's over as ****. I do love seeing that.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay it's official, screw you guys this segment was awesome.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

FUCKING BRILLIANT.


----------



## Night_Vercetti (Jan 3, 2012)

YES!!! :yes

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

That black guy in the ring looks like Samuel L Jackson


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

(N) It's so bad :no:


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Here it is!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

OHHHHHH FUCK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

FUCK YES!!!!!

I didn't like the segment but THE ENDS JUSTIFY THE MEANS


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Welp, the rumor about adding Bryan was true.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

YES YES YES


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

To late Bryan! You already made the demand, and it was agreed to. You can't add to it now.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Finally!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This Mania is going to be a clusterfuck for the ages.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:mark: Putting Bryan in the title match. Literally the smartest thing they could do.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Translation:

Batista vs. Orton is too shitty even for us.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

If he won both matches I'll never ever watch WWE again, mark my words.


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YSE YSEYSYEWRWERWEFWE FWEFWEFWE yes yes yesesesese


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

D-Bry pulling double duty at Wrestlemania!!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I knew they were gonna do it! How fucking epic would it be to have Bryan win not one, but two matches at Mania.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

No Reaction for Orton, boos for Batista.... lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes! :mark:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Bryan saved WM.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

bryan gonna go over bug at WM 30


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay.. that's a little more like it. Give us a little somethign something.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:lol at Hunter


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

I actually want D'Bry in the main event, and want him to win it too.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank god in hell. 

Bryan's WINNING IT AT WRESTLEMANIA!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Triple H is pissed damn


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## LostBeast (Dec 22, 2012)

HOLY SHIT!!! Triple Threat at Wrestlemania. HHH Looked legit pissed


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Thank fuck. Wrestlemania is saved.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

TRIPLE THREATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT I CALLED DAT SON.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

there you go...and everyone bitching on this forum about Bryan's character can now return to their grandma's basement and blow a kiss to Roman Reigns


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Main event officially saved.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

FUCK YES


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Becoming one of the most personal feuds in a long time.

:mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why are security throwing out there own boss :lmao


----------



## VintageQuadTear (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Aw man Mania main event just went from snoozefest to brilliant! :yes


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I knew this stipulation was coming! Though I thought Hunter was gonna make Bryan put his career on the line in return.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

You guys are getting what you wanted...


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Are you guys happy now lmfao


----------



## Teach (Aug 15, 2012)

Bryan is winning the belt at WM, predictable as hell,


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

This was epic!!!


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

double duty? bret hart?


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

And there it is!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

YES!!!


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

THAT WAS AWESOME


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

What a joke.


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

HOLY FUCK HOLY FUCK HOLY FUCK HOLY FUCK


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*NOW* I'M EXCITED ABOUT WRESTLEMANIA!!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

omfg omfg omfg omfg :mark:


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

HOLY SHIT HE'S GOING TO THE MAIN EVENT


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

ok this segment was amazing


----------



## Pego61 (Jan 28, 2008)

How the hell does this not end the show? Awesome, and different from the norm.


----------



## BookingBad (Jan 29, 2014)

But Daniel Bryan won't win the title anyways.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

YES!

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!! WWE CAME TO ITS SENSES!


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> If he won both matches I'll never ever watch WWE again, mark my words.


Lol wanna bet


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

well we already know that batista is contractually obligated to win mania


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

cmiller4642 said:


> Steph trying to do her Vince imitation lol


And suceeding in imitating Vickie Guerrero. Listening through headphones. Ears now bleeding. Fucking awful segment. Surprise surprise, we get the match. And Bryan in the title match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd laugh if Triple H beat Bryan at Mania :lol


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

The security guards can hold back Triple H but not a hundred people off the street? That makes no sense, HE KICKED OUT OF THE TOMBSTONE!!!


----------



## Sword Of Justice (Mar 9, 2014)

This goddamn sawed off troll midget FUCK better not main event wm


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

The IWC/Dirtsheets called that match exactly. Well done guys.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well we know now that HHH is coming out to wreck Daniel Bryan during the main event tonight.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Security stopped HHH from burying everyone :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Watching HHH jump into the arms of security was one of the 5 greatest things I've ever seen.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Ficketty facketty fuck... YES!!!


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Superb segment, I don't care if everyone else hated it


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

There we fucking go, happy now :renee


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice. 

Still hard to believe they fucked up at the Royal Rumble this badly but it is what it is.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

OMG


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

:| Oh my,nevermind


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Now the Road to WM30 has truly begun! :bryan


----------



## IWasJustFrontin (Jul 2, 2013)

If DB wins both matches at WM i'll stop watching this crap.


----------



## Stone CM Rollins (Jan 7, 2014)

LOL, I enjoyed that segment. Yes!, yes!, yes!, yes!


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I enjoyed that segment!! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

If that match doesn't end with H getting his nose knee'd in. :ti


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

still if batista wins.. :lmao


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

BRYAN MIGHT LEAVE WM AS CHAMPION :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wrestlemania is now all of a sudden saved? You guys :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Now Bryan Fans can Relax


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

10 years from now, this segment will be looked back as one of the GOAT.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yassssss


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

VintageQuadTear said:


>


:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Doesn't matter, we all know :bigdave is winning at mania


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

With that voice and those boobs, Steph got that ****** vibe going.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

lol now everyone loves WM30 lol the Hypocrisy its unreal lol


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

That was an awesome segment :mark:


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Why are security throwing out there own boss :lmao


Hahahaha yeah wtf


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can't you be pinned anywhere in a street fight?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

segment started off brutal, actually ended pretty good.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

YES YES YES YES YES YES!!! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

AWESOME, they're doing it. XXX has the potential now to be historic I just hope they pull the trigger and give him the title


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

ITS HAPPENING.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The segment sucked but the ending was redeeming...

I still think:

Bryan will beat Triple H...and Batista wins the title.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

One of the greatest segments in years fuck the haters. This moment will be put down in Raw history


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is on BRET HART LEVELS!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok segment redeemed itself by the end

Man HHH is fucking great as a heel


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

That Yes segment was incredible.

I loved it so much!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

That was the best thing I've seen tonight. And it's not even a match.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Thank goodness, we don't watch that shitfest of a WM main event match


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

HOLY FUCK I'M GOING TO SEE BRIAN DANIELSON MAIN EVENTING A WRESTLEMANIA IS THIS REAL LIFE


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Amber B said:


> Can't you be pinned anywhere in a street fight?


No.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

As much as I'd love to see the reactions for Orton/Bootista, I'm just as excited to *possibly* (oh hell, it's going to happen!) see the main event saved.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Omg fuck yes double duty bitches


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Punked Up said:


> Don't see why people hate this. It's original and freaking hilarious :lmao


I agree. :lol

Not surprise that some of these pricks are suddenly turning on Daniel Bryan and claiming that they never liked him before all of this. Fucking hypocrites.


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

Even if Batista's booked to win and HHH still screws Bryan in the main event.. the main event just got interesting. Finally.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Well, my faith in this damn company has been restored.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

ZachS22 said:


> Lol wanna bet


Yup


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

The last part of the segment when everyone was in the ring was good imo


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

somebody need to gif HHH in that promo. LOL LMAO Him and Stephanie. LOL Golden.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

The







(Greatest Of all Time) with DAT prospective WM moment.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

WM30 is saved... YES


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

This whole "All Daniel Bryan, All The Time" shit really turns me off further to this guy. Let me guess, he's also in the battle Royal.....


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

IWasJustFrontin said:


> If DB wins both matches at WM i'll stop watching this crap.


You know...because HHH or Chris Jericho have never won two title matches in a night....

boo hoo


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

what belt is it for tho?


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

WM30 buy rates saved in one night. Between this and the battle royal I've no doubts it'll sell now.


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Jobberwacky said:


> There we fucking go, happy now :renee


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> 10 years from now, this segment will be looked back as one of the GOAT.


I agree. This was no dumber than Austin's beer bath or Savage's wedding. This will be remembered as how Bryan made Triple H give him what he eared long ago!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

This is by far the greatest booking in the last 10 years.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Are you Bryan marks satisfied now?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Best WWE decision made in a long, long time! YES YES YES YES YES YES YES!!! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Thank God...Wrestlemania is saved. 

Blunt Force trauma turned from the fans turned into a great idea for a segment that has saved Wrestlemania XXX.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't care what anyone says, I thought that was a great segment, and as far as I can remember the first of it's kind. (Which I will grant my memory is poor sometimes) I was impressed they actually pulled it off and didn't totally botch the hell out of it.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

That moment is gonna be remembered for a VERY long time.


Such an astonishing scene and an amazing segment. :yes


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

And to think double duty would have never happened if Punk haven't quit.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

DAMMIT. They did it. I'm officially excited for Mania.

Prediction already; Bryan gets screwed but will get some revenge after the match ala The Rock at mania 2000. The show will end with Bryan and 70000 doing the yes chant. <<< I hope he wins the damn title but if not this is the best way to go about closing mania. Give Bryan the belt at Extreme Rules like the Rock at Backlash 2000 if they have no choice but to have Batista win.


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

I hope HHH wins. They just did this so you'd forget about Punk.


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

this segment was retarded and genius at the same time. Bryan has to win imagine the boos if batista stands tall at the end of the show with bryan in the match


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

so ya hhh will BEAT DANIEL BRYAN AND THEN HE WILL BE IN CHAMPIANCHIP MATCH! TIME TO PLAY THE GAME!!!


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Finally the main event is saved


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Best segment of the year so far.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Gutwrench said:


> This whole "All Daniel Bryan, All The Time" shit really turns me off further to this guy. Let me guess, he's also in the battle Royal.....


Hes the best right now.....
DEALWITHIT


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

I feel bad for orton though, he is sooooooo the third wheel,


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Not sure what the gripe is. That was a fantastic segment. I'd love to know what would be people idea of something better...

This whole feud between HHH and Bryan, it means something. It's been building since Summerslam, and for it to peak with DB going to Main Event WM... pretty fucking sweet!


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Marv95 said:


> Are you Bryan marks satisfied now?


Yes, yes we are. We know at the very least he's got the win vs HHH at mania.


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

HOLY SHIT WWE LISTEND TO THE FANS>


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ok ill admit I like this idea yes yes yes. HHH fuckin awesome tonight


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

IWasJustFrontin said:


> If DB wins both matches at WM i'll stop watching this crap.


Same here. I hope people will stop bitching now!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

They really didn't have a choice :lol


----------



## coffeeman (Mar 29, 2007)

this is awesome! it's like Hogan from the 80s kids and adults love it. I love the hard work YES YES YES! I'm so pumped so excited for wrestlemania now. YES!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Marv95 said:


> Are you Bryan marks satisfied now?


The history of WM title matches should be satisfied; this segment saved Batista and Orton from embarrassing themselves


----------



## TheWK90 (Mar 10, 2014)

Okay, now the Network better not fuck up during WM. Before, I didn't really give a damn, but now I better not see any goddamn error messages when I'm trying to watch.


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

I want punk in it too


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

He should challenge Taker alongside Lesnar next week while also taking part in the Battle Royale.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Glad finally Bryan was added to this pathetic main event..He WILL save the main event..but fucking hell if he doesn't win everyone will RIOT :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

:bryan


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

I was really looking forward to the WM crowd sh*ting on the Batista vs Orton match... But I'm okay with this too


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> lol now everyone loves WM30 lol the Hypocrisy its unreal lol


Quit your pussy-ass bitching. No one is being hypocritical. People hated the idea of Batista/Orton main-eventing Mania. Now Bryan is in the match, so people are happy. 

Hell, go read the dictionary to find out what the word "hypocritical" means.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

That was a great, entertaining segment! Glad they can still have some fresher ideas. Plus now I actually have something to look forward to at WM XXX


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

uppercut said:


> this segment was retarded and genius at the same time. Bryan has to win imagine the boos if batista stands tall at the end of the show with bryan in the match



Retarded and genius is a good explanation for everything surrounding Daniel Bryan.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

DANIEL BRYAN OWES HIS MATCHES TO PUNK SINCE PUNK LEFT!! GO HHH!!!!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Would anybody have thought it was funny if instead of the plants, Bryan would have just stayed perched on the turnbuckle during the random meaningless matches booked during the rest of raw?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Now the icing on the cake would be Bryan beating HHH in 17seconds


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Man, I started to actually disliked this segment because the plants but in the end we got a better WM main event match out of it


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I have to admit, they're doing a good job working the dissatisfaction of the fans into this storyline at least.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Alright, This Main Event at Mania 30 should be dope bros!


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Batista still winning the title at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

uppercut said:


> this segment was retarded and genius at the same time. Bryan has to win imagine the boos if batista stands tall at the end of the show with bryan in the match


If Batista wins they could continue this Bryan storyline about him being the underdog.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

RKO85 said:


> Same here. I hope people will stop bitching now!


Why? What exactly about DB winning both matches would constitute you to stop watching WWE?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

2 out of 3 falls :mark:
2 out of 3 falls :mark:
2 out of 3 falls :mark:

come on Universe, don't let me down.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

WrestleMania XXX gets the title mach it deserves! FINAL-FUCKING-LY!!! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Love it or hate it, this segment is now an instant classic, just like Austin with the beer truck.


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

MOTY time!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*So what happened to Sandow's match? :dino*


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Too fucking predictable. The last 2 rumbles were ZZZZZZZZZZZ and please don't let WM30 be as predictable as Twice in a Lifetime. Bryan should beat HHH and then lose in the main event. It would be a great troll.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Timpatriot said:


> Yes, yes we are. We know at the very least he's got the win vs HHH at mania.


Lets not be so sure. It's not out of the realm of possibilities and HHH wins just because.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh no. The other suck up.fpalm


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Can't wait for the reaction when Batista wins :lmao


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Please not 2 out of 3 falls.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> ...you're an ADR fan.


And what's your point?! Just because I'm a fan of someone you don't like means what?!...It means nothing. I hate when someone gives THEIR OPINION about something, the response is you're a "" fan or says the person who likes so and so. Fuck off with that shit.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Redzero said:


> Batista still winning the title at Wrestlemania.


Yes.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

HA! Sheamus/Christian is the cool down match


----------



## cazwell (Feb 19, 2014)

*Que Bryan threads*


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

Batista still guaranteed a win in his contract probably though.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

And HHH played his part great!!


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

You can tell they'll try to force that segment into some WWE DVD in about 5 years about the most outrageous segments in history... But it was pretty good to be honest


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Jerry looks like he should be on the ice cream stand


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

Can't stop lol'ing at Lawlwer's shirt. The mid life crisis shirts are better than whatever that is.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Memphis Street Fight :lmao


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

This forum is going to literally IMPLODE when HeelTista wins the title at WM though


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

They CAN'T let Batista win at the main event of Wrestlemania. They just can't.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Hit-Girl said:


> *So what happened to Sandow's match? :dino*


Vacant won


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This match is beyond pointless and it's happened way too many times already. Guess it's time to change the channel.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Didn't WWE want the whole WM crowd to chant Yes? Well that'll probably happen if Bryan walks out the champ.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Not sure what the gripe is. That was a fantastic segment. I'd love to know what would be people idea of something better...


Have Bryan come out and call Triple H out. He'd say "Hunter, stop hiding behind your wife and get your ass out here now!". So then HHH comes out. He says to Bryan "What do you want troll?" That would get him like heat, legit. Bryan says "I want you at Mania!" and then Triple H says "Fine. You got your match!" And then the two shake hands and walk off because they both respect wrestling.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Street Fight = kendo sticks and chair shots to the back. Yawn.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

can we all agree that Bryan is now the face of the WWE?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

IT'S STREET BROGUE KICK! :sheamus


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Ahhh shit. Match of the night coming up next. :sheamus :christian


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

this has to be one of the worst raws of all time.. 244 pages in a 3 hour show!


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

Redzero said:


> Batista still winning the title at Wrestlemania.


Really doubting this at this point. Why would he have the title early in the year? It makes more sense for him to get it at Summerslam so it can coincide with the release of Guardians.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Here we go!! Sheamus/Christian! Once in a lifetime right here, guys! :mark:


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

irish cena va vs captain nap


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

The poll was pretty lopsided....

Do you want a lame falls count anywhere match?

A predictable 2 out of 3 falls match?


or a MEMPHIS STREET FIGHT???

We're in Memphis!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Christian needs to go back to his old music. 

I really hate his theme.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

so bryan will mainevent mania and punk left because he couldn't?
how ironic!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Imagine the reaction if Batista pins Bryan :O


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

that segment went from corny to classic. crickets for christian, yikes.


----------



## KhanFu (Jan 7, 2014)

TripleG said:


> Thank God...Wrestlemania is saved.
> 
> Blunt Force trauma turned from the fans turned into a great idea for a segment that has saved Wrestlemania XXX.


I think they've been planning for awhile


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Seriously, what the hell is that shirt King is wearing tonight :fpalm


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

i been lookin for 2 this match all nite!!! GO SHAMUS!!!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Sheamus wins lol


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Don't worry. They'll be in a match again...














































At WM 30!!:troll


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Christian finally got a new titantron after all of these years.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

steph's all growed up :mark:

took me back to austin v mcmahon era.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Funny thing about all this.. would Bryan be gettnig this and us fans be getting this if Punk hadn't walked out. At least there is a fucking reason to watch WM now... thank fuck.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Christian won't need to clap atleast. Could play the drums and get the crowd involved.


----------



## coffeeman (Mar 29, 2007)

Midnight Rocker said:


> :yes :yes :yes


dream come drue


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

get these tow jobbers out of the ring and get me some more Bryan


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

CharliePrince said:


> this has to be one of the worst raws of all time.. 244 pages in a 3 hour show!


Nah bro, one of the worst raws of all tiime is next week's.


----------



## cazwell (Feb 19, 2014)

Street fights nowadays mean absolutely nothing. Drumkit brought to the arena?? 

Street fights used to mean going backstage/outside/actually going onto the streets..


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Seriously, what the hell is that shirt King is wearing tonight :fpalm


17 year old chicks like it :|


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Did we have a Memphis street fight last time raw was in Memphis?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

At what point will Orton get a say in Bryan adding himself into his match


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

uppercut said:


> irish cena va vs *captain nap*


:lmao


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

J-Coke said:


> Imagine the reaction if Batista pins Bryan :O


I hope it happens! Only because DB winning WM30 would be too predictable. Plus, Bootista is probably leaving after his shitty movie comes out.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Love it or hate it, this segment is now an instant classic, just like Austin with the beer truck.


Yup. Became an instant classic at the end, when he said he wanted the title. The whole segment was basically: "The people want me to beat your ass. Oh, and your Mania main event sucks. Fix It"

Bryan just became, oficially, the top guy.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

the only thing that hurt the Bryan segment was the dead crowd


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

So, why do they keep forcing this feud down our throats?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

For fucks sake-The Albino Vs. the urinal stain again?


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Not these shitty gimmicked NO DQ matches again :StephenA


----------



## Night_Vercetti (Jan 3, 2012)

Midnight Rocker said:


> :lmao


Or Captain Cricket lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> Nah bro, one of the worst raws of all tiime is next week's.


No the worst raw was clearly last week


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Flawless Victory said:


> And what's your point?! Just because I'm a fan of someone you don't like means what?!...It means nothing. I hate when someone gives THEIR OPINION about something, the response is you're a "" fan or says the person who likes so and so. Fuck off with that shit.


You complained about it being cheesy...and yet you're a fan of ADR, whom is very cheesy.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Same setup they use for every "street fight". I miss those good ol' real street fights.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol So the drum kit and guitars make it a 'Memphis' street fight?


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

cmon shamus! beat christen!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> Yup. Became an instant classic at the end, when he said he wanted the title. The whole segment was basically: "The people want me to beat your ass. Oh, and your Mania main event sucks. Fix It"
> 
> Bryan just became, oficially, the top guy.


That whole segment proved how whiny the IWC is in less than 20 minutes


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Christian is DEFINITELY going to get injured in this.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

calling it now, Sheamus hits the Brogue kick while a drum is around Christian's neck.


----------



## Broddie (Dec 10, 2012)

As usual this match up is electrifyingly boring.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

So, this has become like the Ziggler/Sandow random gimmick match fued

Speaking of Sandow, he's just another victim of the Yes Movement


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

what sucks is knowing head shots aren't allowed. it's a street fight, someone's skull should be getting cracked.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Still feeling the last segment! It finally happened! :yes


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

SVETV988_fan said:


> can we all agree that Bryan is now the face of the WWE?


Yup. He's the main guy now. The next generation is taking over. If Bray beats Cena at Mania, we can safely say that this is the new Era.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Since when do you have to finish a street fight in the ring?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> So, why do they keep forcing this feud down our throats?


And it's not going to be over till they have a match at Mania.

#DEALWITHIT

Seriously though, I can't believe Sheamus isn't involved in anything better for Mania this year.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

genocide_cutter said:


> No the worst raw was clearly last week


The worst RAW of all time is clearly every week.


----------



## Doverio (Dec 28, 2013)

How weak does this make the authority look ? Haha

In all the honesty this feud should be about Bryan, HHH and Batista. They've completely alienated Orton and made the title irrelevant due to the original fuck up made by HHH. 

Putting all your Wrestlemania eggs in the Batista basket ? Being unable to predict Batista bombing on his return is quite scary, the mans going to inherit the company one day and he cannot read his audience one iota.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Christian with that innovation


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

be carefull shamus! christen is dangerus!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> So, why do they keep forcing this feud down our throats?


Wouldn't be so bad if there was build for the matches, a best of set up like before, Something to build some excitement for it and not just blah blah over and over.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

If I ever have a son, he will be still viewing this match at Raw. :sheamus :christian


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hopefully this match will end during the commercial break.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

this crowd is abysmal. How can they not shit on this boring shitfest.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I REALLY hope this match doesn't continue after this commercial break.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I want to see blood in this match!!


----------



## VintageQuadTear (Mar 10, 2014)

This crowd is so dead they can't even come up with a lulzy chant during the Chistian/Sheamus match.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

"WWE Universe"'s Thoughts on Sheamus/Christian:

"One Less Match! One Less Match! One Less Match!"


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Ouch.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

:aries2


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Still feeling the last segment! It finally happened! :yes


Yeah. I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Still feeling the last segment! It finally happened! :yes


I know, they absolutely had to do that though. I'm not getting my hopes up that he wins both matches at mania, but at least there is now a chance of that happening


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

No doubt 'FUCK WWE' will be runnin' wild after Bryan loses at WM even though WWE have just proven patience brings reward.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Where exactly is Christian/Sheamus going? A Mania match? A spot on the Andre memorial battle royal? What's going on here?


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

So who will Punk get at Mania now?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

shutupchico said:


> what sucks is knowing head shots aren't allowed. it's a street fight, someone's skull should be getting cracked.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

RhodesForWHC said:


> "WWE Universe"'s Thoughts on Sheamus/Christian:
> 
> "One Less Match! One Less Match! One Less Match!"


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

BarneyArmy said:


> So who will Punk get at Mania now?



Whoever he wants for only $15 a month from his couch!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Doverio said:


> How weak does this make the authority look ? Haha
> 
> In all the honesty this feud should be about Bryan, HHH and Batista. They've completely alienated Orton and made the title irrelevant due to the original fuck up made by HHH.
> 
> Putting all your Wrestlemania eggs in the Batista basket ? Being unable to predict Batista bombing on his return is quite scary, the mans going to inherit the company one day and he cannot read his audience one iota.


Well it's not like they could predict Punk walking out or the Rumble crowd shitting on everything because they thought Bryan was in the Rumble starting the ball rolling for Batista to eventually having to turn heel.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

BarneyArmy said:


> So who will Punk get at Mania now?


punk will be in a triple threat match against a tv remote and a couch.


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

On paper, it's a smart idea for WWE. They booked themselves into a hole and now they've had to get out of it. 2 matches for Bryan in one Mania is a bit steep.. but it really will go down without a hitch..

Bryan wins vs HHH and the crowd will be SO into the main event. It'll be the best audience in a very, very long time. Since the Attitude Era. And then Batista will win. And the crowd will learn to deal with it. It ain't hard for WWE to cover up 2 minutes of booing as being hate for Batista and not anger towards the product.

It sucks that he'll lose, but it is what it is.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Rusev should come out and kill both of them.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> Yup. Became an instant classic at the end, when he said he wanted the title. The whole segment was basically: "The people want me to beat your ass. Oh, and your Mania main event sucks. Fix It"
> 
> Bryan just became, oficially, the top guy.


fpalm lol last time I checked the top guy is John Cena


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

BarneyArmy said:


> So who will Punk get at Mania now?


Double duty for bryan at mania means punk isnt coming back


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

xD7oom said:


> The worst RAW of all time is clearly every week.


No. The definite worst RAW of all time is the February 16th, 2015 edition of RAW. Absolute garbage.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I love how Orton and Batista are supposed to agree with no problem. :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

CommercialMania rolls on! :vince2


----------



## O' Death (Feb 18, 2014)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Where exactly is Christian/Sheamus going? A Mania match? A spot on the Andre memorial battle royal? What's going on here?


Having all their matches bundled together and selling it as the magical cure for insomnia.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

This road to Wrestle Mania has been full of pot holes so far.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh, wow, a kendo stick! Didn't see that coming.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

ya comercerals over! let's go shamus!!! lets go shamus!!!! ITS A SHAMEFULL THING!!!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Aw man, I feel like I haven't seen a Kendo stick in forever!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

WWE crAPP.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Oh, wow, a Singapore Cane! Didn't see that coming.


Fixed :lmao


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

STOP HIITING HIM CHRISTEN!!! THE BROGE KICK IS COMING!!!


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> You complained about it being cheesy...and yet you're a fan of ADR, whom is very cheesy.


What does ADR even have to do with it?... ABSOLUTELY NOTHING and fuck yea that shit was corny. HHH saved it.


----------



## O' Death (Feb 18, 2014)

jack be nimble, jack be quick, jack got the fuck beat out of him with a kendo stick.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol JBL is going nuts! :jbl


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Enter Sandman by Metallica should start playing every time someone brings out a Singapore Cane.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

HOLY SHIT! HE GOT ANOTHER KENDO STICK!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Punk's Alphabet test was still the corniest segment I've ever seen. Deal with it


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Another Kendo stick! This is our lucky night, guys! :vince5


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

It's a conspiracy


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I wonder what the stipulation will be next week?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

JBL accusing King of organizing the occupy RAW thing. Hilarious.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

At this point, I would be flabbergasted if they didn't capitalize on Bryan's popularity and get that feel good moment at Mania. My money is on Bryan.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

JBL sounds REALLY drunk tonight :renee


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

O' Death said:


> jack be nimble, jack be quick, jack got the fuck beat out of him with a kendo stick.


:clap I applaud that reference, sir!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

JBL and Steph should swap voiceboxes, high pitched fucker


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

I think I'd rather watch another Kofi Kingston vs Dolph Ziggler match at this point.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Did JBL almost slip up and say "shit"? Haha


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

lol at JBL's conspiracy theory


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

LOL JBL almost said shit. Saved himself at the last half-second.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

My goodness JBL sucks ass


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

The lack of blue dots perplex me.


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

"I've never seen Jerry want to call a match so bad in his entire life" roflmao


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

They added lyrics to Rusev's theme, he's coming out to this tonight.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao What the fuck is going on? JBL is blaming the Occupy Raw segment on King?

:jbl


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Osize10 said:


> Punk's Alphabet test was still the corniest segment I've ever seen. Deal with it


Nah bro, that segment had Jericho in it. Instant GOAT.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish · 27s 
Of all the favors Jerry Lawler would need to call the cops in for, organizing a Yes Movement is way down on the list #RAWTonight


----------



## Sword Of Justice (Mar 9, 2014)

well i hope all you daniel bryan marks are happy, you fucking goofs just ruined what could've been the greatest clusterfuck main event in wm history, just so you could the goat hippy troll nerd win the belts


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

omg kindo tug of war!!!!????


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Another Kendo stick! This is our lucky night, guys! :vince5



haha yeah so hardcore


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

RKO85 said:


> fpalm lol last time I checked the top guy is John Cena


If you think that John Cena, the guy that'll have a midcard match at mania to put over new talent, is ahead of Daniel Bryan, the man that will face a legend, and then go on to main event Mania 30, then you must be crazy. Cena is still the face of the company as far as media appearances go, but Bryan is the top guy they have now.


----------



## The Flying Geordie (Mar 5, 2014)

I wonder if Cole got an earful for saying 'WWE fans' and not Universe.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

STOP IT SHEAMUS! THERE ARE CHILDRENS AT THE CROWD!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Big Ending said:


> Enter Sandman by Metallica should start playing every time someone brings out a Singapore Cane.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

The Fella is bout to put the boot to Christian


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

What is the point of this feud when ginger Cena wins every fucking match?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

dougnums said:


> "I've never seen Jerry want to call a match so bad in his entire life"


:lol That line got me cracking up too! :jbl


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> I want to see blood in this match!!


Well, there is a little on Lobsterhead's back!


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

What the hell was the point of the Street Fight stipulation?


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

yay the 10 hit thing!!!! HERE COME DA BROGE KICK OMGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

you know what'll really bake your cookie?

as bad as this raw has been? 

WWE STOCK is going to set another record all-time high tomorrow

 Vince McMAhon is an evil genius and this, is his legacy


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

The Flying Geordie said:


> I wonder if Cole got an earful for saying 'WWE fans' and not Universe.


Probably haha


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Sheamus and Christian get 30 minutes on Raw and Sandow gets a match vacated.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Why would doing the Irish Curse off the steps hurt more?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Christian looks like Zack Ryder


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't know how on Earth all the children in the crowd will recover from seeing such violence in this street fight. They might be scarred for life.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bad For Business said:


> What is the point of this feud when ginger Cena wins every fucking match?


Time Filler.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Big Ending said:


> What the hell was the point of the Street Fight stipulation?


Guitars and a drum kit, naturally! :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Poor fucking SANDOW...i almost forgot he was even in the WWE :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

This is just Ziggler/Sandow from a few months ago.


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

what the fuck a bassdrum


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Why did Christian just throw the weapon away? :lol

I better see a head in that drum or I am gonna complain online!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

cmiller4642 said:


> Sheamus and Christian get 30 minutes on Raw and Sandow gets a match vacated.


Sandow will always be the guy Triple H sent out to be the Yes Movement's bitch


----------



## O' Death (Feb 18, 2014)

dammit..I wanted to see the conchairto....has he forgotten how to do it?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

guys

this match is actually really good


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

This is alright


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Just stay down Sheamus, god damn it.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Christian just channeled his inner new jack


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Christian with a Con-chair-to, maybe? :mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Sheamus is obviously winning.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

With that Skinny Frog Splash!


----------



## FenceMan (Feb 6, 2014)

So why can't big show get a bunch of fans and demand a four way?


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

BAH GAWD SHEAMUS WINS WITH THE BROGUE KICK!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes! lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Sheamus wins. How am I not surprised?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Sandow will always be the guy Triple H sent out to be the Yes Movement's bitch


And the guy that jobbed to an electric razor.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lmao For a second there I almost thought Christian would win. Silly me.


Seamus is the drizzling shits.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah I saw that coming :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Wowzers that drum looked so painful


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Iron man match at Mania.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

My god these street fight are so dull.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Kick drum :lol


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Whatever


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This feud is basically "101 ways Sheamus can kick Christian".


----------



## JDrew8 (Jan 5, 2014)

Is it wrong to say that I liked that match?


----------



## TheWK90 (Mar 10, 2014)

Didn't somebody predict that EXACT ending?


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Occupy raw was cool. Steph looks smokin tonight


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Someone called the brogue kick with the drum. Grats to you sir.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Really... I mean, knew this shit was coming but why have this match if it ENDS THE SAME WAY AS EVERY FUCKING MATCH THEY"VE HAD?!

Ugh... yes, so pissed by the stupid booking and waste of time I had to caps that.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Damn that ending was pretty sweet


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

I wonder how many times they practiced that


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

HOLY FUCK!!! #RAW


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Holyshit did not see that Brogue kick coming!


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

FenceMan said:


> So why can't big show get a bunch of fans and demand a four way?


he doesn't have them.


----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That was actually kinda cool lol.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Damien Sandow jobbed to the YES! Movement.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

OMG BROGE KICK THREW A DRUM!!!!!! GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SHAMUS


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice match. The stipulation made it easier to watch.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Yay for ginger Cena... Zzzzzzzzz.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

FenceMan said:


> So why can't big show get a bunch of fans and demand a four way?


Add Sheamus and Christian in and make it an elimination chamber match


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

That match was really good fuck the haters


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I know that I have to used to Sheamus winning, but I really can't. What a stupid fucking shit!


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

RhodesForWHC said:


> And the guy that jobbed to an electric razor.


Wasn't that barrett?


----------



## O' Death (Feb 18, 2014)

..wow...nobody saw that coming...Sheamus wins with brogue kick...Imagine the universal shock.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Brogue kick Sheamus wins lol


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Got damn, Christian ain't gonna need a blue dot anymore.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Pretty sweet ending!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wanna place a bet we get another Sheamus vs. Christian match :russo


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

cmiller4642 said:


> Sheamus and Christian get 30 minutes on Raw and Sandow gets a match vacated.


Blame Bryan and the YES Movement. #OCCUPYRAW


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

PUSH THE NETWORK AND APP NOW!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

RhodesForWHC said:


> And the guy that jobbed to an electric razor.


Oh wait, I'm fucking out of it today, that was Barrett. :lol


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I think Sheamus and Christian need one more match. At least.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Why have we been getting this match every week for the past month if Sheamus keeps winning over and over in the same way?


----------



## 96Z28 (Apr 3, 2012)

vacuous said:


> OMG BROGE KICK THREW A DRUM!!!!!! GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SHAMUS


Holy shit dude, how many times do you have to spell shit incorrectly? *brogue *through *sheamus


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

I hate Sheamus but that was a great spot. I kinda called it just before it was gonna happen but still.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

FenceMan said:


> So why can't big show get a bunch of fans and demand a four way?


Because Show and his three fans occupying the ring isn't exactly going to intimidate Triple H.


----------



## O' Death (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm starting to wonder if the WWE creative thinks our sarcasm is real excitement...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Are they going to make that JBL joke every week?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

What the point of this feud again?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao Bootista!


----------



## Sword Of Justice (Mar 9, 2014)

who the fuck would go back to watch jbl matches?

they fucking sucked


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

WWE Network training! :selfie


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

unDASHING said:


> guys
> 
> this match is actually really good


You're right it was actually pretty decent, but I am pissed there wasn't a head in that fucking drum!


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

FenceMan said:


> So why can't big show get a bunch of fans and demand a four way?





Bluewolf said:


> he doesn't have them.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao :show


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

I bet JBL watches his matches to fall asleep.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

JBL with that awkward 'yeah I agree' laugh when Jerry said that


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Batista getting gassed incoming


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

LigerJ81 said:


> What the point of this feud again?


What's the point of any feud.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The A+ players :mark:


----------



## TheWK90 (Mar 10, 2014)

Why does Maddox have to be such a bitch? Fuck, why can't we get another Bischoff-esque GM?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Randy's taller than Batista?


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Batista too gassed to talk


----------



## O' Death (Feb 18, 2014)

Big Sow to turn on Bryan..and no I didn't misspell show. Please, just retire your fat slow ass already.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Are we still going to see Sandow vs JTG or what?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

One elimination at the chamber = 5 jobs and counting. :sheamus :christian


----------



## Doverio (Dec 28, 2013)

That looked fucking brutal in slo mo


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

If you watch the WWE Network on the xbox you can't even watch every PPV. It only gives you a random year of each PPV. Like they only have 2008 Unforgiven, 2012 Vengeance, etc.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

cmiller4642 said:


>


:lmao God, this is hilarious! :lmao


----------



## VintageQuadTear (Mar 10, 2014)

I was kind of hoping Virgil would have been in that occupy crowd

"somebody please recognize me"


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Authority split... Brad in charge


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

There is a good chance one of those titles may change hands tomorrow. Well maybe not good, but damn sure not impossible.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Main Even actually looks good tomorrow. 

*Waits for Network hype to die down so Main Event returns to Sweet T vs Damien Sandow matches*


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Stupid Sky Sports stream cutting off the Main Event commercial. What's the double championship main event?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Bootista/Orton alliance. It's the only way to stack the odds against Bryan at Wrestlemania.


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

HeartbreakKiddo said:


> If you watch the WWE Network on the xbox you can't even watch every PPV. It only gives you a random year of each PPV. Like they only have 2008 Unforgiven, 2012 Vengeance, etc.


WOW xbox sucks you can watch every ppv on every other device.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TheWK90 said:


> Why does Maddox have to be such a bitch? Fuck, why can't we get another Bischoff-esque GM?


Kind of hard when you have HHH lording over you. Plus Maddox's prime role is to be a bitch.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Once again, welcome to CommercialMania! :vince2


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

96Z28 said:


> Holy shit dude, how many times do you have to spell shit incorrectly? *brogue *through *sheamus


hay shut up dis isn't school!!! and i spelled them rite anyways!!!!


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

The Absolute said:


> Bootista/Orton alliance. It's the only way to stack the odds against Bryan at Wrestlemania.


Bryan overcomes the odds 

:cena


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Arcade said:


> Stupid Sky Sports stream cutting off the Main Event commercial. What's the double championship main event?


Dino will put the US Title on the line against Mark Henry.

AJ, with her glorious ass, will put the Divas Title on the line against Nattie.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

ADR hasn't been shown yet, expect a match before the main event from him.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Stupid Sky Sports stream cutting off the Main Event commercial. What's the double championship main event?


Natalya vs AJ Diva's Title

Ambrose vs Henry US Title


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Why is Maddox employed again?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

CommercialMania going strong, ladies and gentlemen! :vince2


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

random fake leg on the floor :lol
I might watch that show just to see that segment.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

cpuguy18 said:


> WOW xbox sucks you can watch every ppv on every other device.


I know, I have it on my iPad also and it's so much better


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

LEGS


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Nimonyerrrrrr


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :durant3


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I'd give this bitch the D so hard.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fpalm Not again.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Am I the only one that would do her?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lana sounds like she's giving the menu in a rub-and-tug place.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Alexander Rusev, can't wait til he has his first Match


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

WTF is this bitch saying? Pneumonia? Imma get pneumonia from listening to this bitch speak.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't know what she's saying, but she can say it to me all night.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Where's the real Americans when we need them? THIS IS AMURICA WE SPEAK ENGLISH NOT RUSSIAN


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

This theme is BOSS.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Kozlov 2.0 incoming.



Would do Lana though..


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lana :lenny


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

I CANT UNDERSTAND HER SHUT UP WOMEN


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

na wodka da blabla super athletic rusev ....get the fuck out of here


----------



## 96Z28 (Apr 3, 2012)

vacuous said:


> hay shut up dis isn't school!!! and i spelled them rite anyways!!!!


You're probably one of those people in the crowd that holds a sign upside down cause you're to embarrassed to hold it upright because you spelled "shamus" wrong.


----------



## O' Death (Feb 18, 2014)

Didn't I see this schtick in Rocky 4? Is it the mid 80's again? Did I fall through a wormhole?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

God, I love that theme.


----------



## galgor (Jan 17, 2014)

Finally! Thank you wwe for making the main event more bearable.... Probably.

Can't see AJ losing her title before WM. I think Tamina will turn on her and they'll face off at Wrestlemania.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

These Rusev segments are not doing it for me and we're going to get more of these until AFTER WrestleMania when he debuts...


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

So is this guy gonna wrestle or is he gonna end up like Kizarny.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

DRAGO DRAGO DRAGO DRAGO


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

cmiller4642 said:


>



You'd need grapefruits that big to put on the WM main event they originally planned.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

He's Bulgarian not Russia fuckk


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Baby Taz trying so hard to remember his lines.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Vladimir Kozlov 2.0


----------



## Sword Of Justice (Mar 9, 2014)

can this dude either wrestle or just do something else beside stand on a podium and speak in german 

this nikita koloff shit is lame


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL at them trying to make us care about a championship match with a guy who never defends and another title match with a champion they completely buried.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What is the point of introducing him, having him stand on a podium, and then say stuff in his native tongue? 

It doesn't advance anything, and it is exactly the same thing they did last week.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

He looks so young in the face


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

I would do unspeakable things to Lana.

On 2nd looks, I'd let her do unspeakable things to me.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

WOH! Rusev teleport himself to the podium!? :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Rusev has such a strong presence. His body is built like a power lifter and just looks so serious/intense and focused.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Love dat theme song and Lana :lenny


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

nice botch Cole :lol


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Rusev already sucks harder than a Thai prostitute.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Calling it now, Rusev will win that Andre the Giant battle royal.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

So the idea is that Rusev is too scared to wrestle? Is that it?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Bluewolf said:


> I would do unspeakable things to Lana.
> 
> On 2nd looks, I'd let her do unspeakable things to me.


You know she appeared naked in a TV show right?

Type in CJ Perry naked on google and enjoy.


----------



## TheWK90 (Mar 10, 2014)

Don't worry Cole, we wouldn't expect anymore from you.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

TripleG said:


> What is the point of introducing him, having him stand on a podium, and then say stuff in his native tongue?
> 
> It doesn't advance anything, and it is exactly the same thing they did last week.


Exactly


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Alexander Rusev is basically Umaga. But instead of Samoan, he's Bulgarian.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

96Z28 said:


> You're probably one of those people in the crowd that holds a sign upside down cause you're to embarrassed to hold it upright because you spelled "shamus" wrong.


WUT R U ON??? omg....


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Rusev has such a strong presence. His body is built like a power lifter and just looks so serious/intense and focused.


ryback?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Rusev has such a strong presence. His body is built like a power lifter and just looks so serious/intense and focused.


So he's getting buried by Cena then..


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

What's the point of having him coming out and cut a promo in Bulgarian every week. We all know his gimmick now, we need to see some action or people will get fed up with this quick.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Rusev winning the battle royale?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sin Cara working the Cameras


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That chick doe'


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL! The Wyatts are interrupting a pointless replay! 

They rule!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Calling it now, Rusev will win that Andre the Giant battle royal.


Interesting. Didn't think of that myself. Sounds realistic.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

That Brogue by Sheamus!!!! Jeez brah ha these 2 need to Face off at WrestleMania 30 ma!!!! :dance :cheer


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I think Bray is going over at WM.

Cena will beat the wyatts in the matches leading up to WM but i could see Bray winning.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

The Wyatt promos get better and better every time. Bray is a genius - ya know since he writes them himself.


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> You know she appeared naked in a TV show right?
> 
> Type in CJ Perry naked on google and enjoy.


:bully4:bully4:bully4


----------



## O' Death (Feb 18, 2014)

TNA is Here said:


> So the idea is that Rusev is too scared to wrestle? Is that it?


No, the idea is for him to kill Apollo Creed in the ring so that Rocky goes to Bulgaria (not russia) to defend his title against Ivan Drago..I mean Russev. And then Nanya marries and divorces Sylvester Stallone in a few years.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

"See to them you're just a freak...like me." - The Jok---I mean Bray Wyatt


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah, I have a feeling Bray will go over at Mania too. My feelings are almost never accurate though, I have to say :lol


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

shut up bray wyett!!! cena will win!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Calling it now, Rusev will win that Andre the Giant battle royal.


Great call, i like it


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Wyatt's facial expressions are on fucking point


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:mark: Bray always gets the last laugh, John!! Don't you ever no sell a promo like that when the mic GOAT is talking!! :mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Interesting. Didn't think of that myself. Sounds realistic.


Also John Cena beating Rusev in a match in the future is also realistic. Just sayin.


----------



## The Flying Geordie (Mar 5, 2014)

I need to stop watching this live this early in the morning. Every damn week I do it to myself


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Time is on Bray Wyatt's side.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Bray Wyatt is my favorite thing in the business at the moment, Good fucking Lord. :clap


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> I think Bray is going over at WM.
> 
> Cena will beat the wyatts in the matches leading up to WM but i could see Bray winning.




Superman is winning for sure


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> I think Bray is going over at WM.
> 
> Cena will beat the wyatts in the matches leading up to WM but i could see Bray winning.


Exactly


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> I think Bray is going over at WM.
> 
> Cena will beat the wyatts in the matches leading up to WM but i could see Bray winning.


And Bryan winning the title on the same night :moyes1


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Erick Rowan would definitely get YOU FUCK SHEEP chants in the old ECW.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Didn't Brock Lesnar destroy Big Show? I thought that was like the end of his career or something.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here comes WWE's go-to guy for filling tag-team holes :show


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I can see Big Show turning on Bryan tonight... just because yes. :lmao


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Big Show vs Batista vs a Yugo driving up a really steep hill 

who gets gassed first? My money is on Batista


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Did the Cena match already happen? Thank you life-distracting items..


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> I think Bray is going over at WM.
> 
> Cena will beat the wyatts in the matches leading up to WM but i could see Bray winning.


no he won't shut up!!!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Flying Geordie said:


> I need to stop watching this live this early in the morning. Every damn week I do it to myself


What time is it there mate?


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

The Flying Geordie said:


> I need to stop watching this live this early in the morning. Every damn week I do it to myself


Record it, your not missing much, it pretty much sucks these days.


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

RUN


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Always repost.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

The One Man Gang said:


> calling it now, Sheamus hits the Brogue kick while a drum is around Christian's neck.


close, but I'll take it.


----------



## BookingBad (Jan 29, 2014)

TripleG said:


> Didn't Brock Lesnar destroy Big Show? I thought that was like the end of his career or something.


WWE creative team, totally forgot that happened. Bunch of lazy incompetent writers.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

If Bray beats Cena at WrestleMania :ass

Probably won't happen, though.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

That promo was sick.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

uppercut said:


> RUN


he wares a goat mask hes not even scarey!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The Flying Geordie said:


> I need to stop watching this live this early in the morning. Every damn week I do it to myself


Wrestling is like weed.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

If Bryan is going to beat HHH in WM he is also going to win the belt. No way Hunter is putting anybody over for nothing


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

SP103 said:


> Did the Cena match already happen? Thank you life-distracting items..



You're in luck. It happened at the start of the show and sucked ass. I knew it was going to be a long night from there on out.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

CommercialMania going strong for three hours now! :vince2


----------



## BookingBad (Jan 29, 2014)

Big Ending said:


> If Bray beats Cena at WrestleMania :ass
> 
> Probably won't happen, though.


Fandango beat Y2J at WM and his career was supposed to skyrocketed. In a few weeks he turned into a lame jobber.


----------



## The Flying Geordie (Mar 5, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> What time is it there mate?


2:50am... 

It started an hour early tonight so I talked myself into watching live. I just get too tired and impatient so enjoy it more watching it recorded. Nevermind, here's Big Show to save the day.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Kane looks skinny as hell in that graphic


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

KakeRock said:


> If Bryan is going to beat HHH in WM he is also going to win the belt. No way Hunter is putting anybody over for nothing


Obviously this is going to happen, this wrestle mania is turning up to be the most predictable one in years.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

xD7oom said:


> Wrestling is like weed.


no its not!!! weed can kill you and wresting can't


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

not many wrestlers got full entrances tonight


----------



## galgor (Jan 17, 2014)

Rusev will be unheard of in a years time. Just another Kozlov.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Damn. It doesn't even look like Kane in the match graphic


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

connormurphy13 said:


> Always repost.


Worth it! Keeping it going, good sir!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Big Show vs. Kane on Smackdown.

That sounds slow.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Whoa DAT lack of a pop. Holy shit


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Dat #YESMovement :bryan


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

I bet at WM, Bryan will beat Triple H... Then during the title match Bryan will be about to win, and then Triple h will come out and screw him over and Bootista will win


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

cmiller4642 said:


> Whoa DAT lack of a pop. Holy shit


To be fair everyone was yesing it up earlier they're probably all tuckered out now


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fuck you Drax.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

No reaction for Bootista.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

vacuous said:


> no its not!!! weed can kill you and wresting can't



That's the most idiotic thing I've ever read in my life. I hope you're trolling.


----------



## O' Death (Feb 18, 2014)

galgor said:


> Rusev will be unheard of in a years time. Just another Kozlov.


Nah, he'll star as "The Punisher" and ruin a good thing...then appear in a bunch of action movies, just like Dolph Lundgren.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here comes the Animal! :batista2


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Smackdown's gonna be shite with that ME.

:floyd2


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Batista = #DEAL WITH IT 

lol

LOVE THE SPOTLIGHT ON HIM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Batista exhausted from doing his entrance


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Anyone else find it amazing that Bryan is basically facing the entire evolution on his own at Wrestlemania . You just know that Batista/Orton will now team up on him until mid/late into the match.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

DBRY :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Fuck, he's already breathing hard. :lmao


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

vacuous said:


> no its not!!! weed can kill you and wresting can't


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeeeeaaaaah, ain't watching that episode of Smackdown


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Whoever keeps screaming has been doing it all night and it's annoying as fuck


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Batist's back tattoos are filthy


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Batista got more heat when he was a face :kobe has the crowd been bad all day?


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

The Flying Geordie said:


> 2:50am...
> 
> It started an hour early tonight so I talked myself into watching live. I just get too tired and impatient so enjoy it more watching it recorded. Nevermind, here's Big Show to save the day.



same story here bro. Its 3.50 am have to work at 8... but its worth seesing the BIG SHOOOWWWW


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Batista and Orton's reactions lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Back in Decemebr, didn't they say that was the last time we'll see those two belts in the WWE?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

No reaction Blandy Boreton


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Booista finally realize he wasn't ready for this. LOL


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Chrome said:


> Fuck, he's already breathing hard. :lmao


and they wanted him to be the champion


----------



## O' Death (Feb 18, 2014)

Boretista comes down the ramp...get his oxygen tank ready..


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

galgor said:


> Rusev will be unheard of in a years time. Just another Kozlov.


Not if he is used well...


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

World's Best said:


> That's the most idiotic thing I've ever read in my life. I hope you're trolling.


ur idiotic! weed is a illegal drug and u can od on illegal drugs! if it wasn't dangerus it would be legal DUH


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> Batista exhausted from doing his entrance


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

This crowd is so fucking dead.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

SoupBro said:


> Batista got more heat when he was a face :kobe has the crowd been bad all day?



Nope now Bryan is gonna be in the WM match everyone will stop hating 'Tista till he wins at Mania


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

Look how pathetic Bryan looks in the ring with these 3 guys......


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Big Show doing the YES is cringe worthy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another fucking commercial. Holy fucking SHIT.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Cut to a commercial Kevin


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Fuck, he's already breathing hard. :lmao


I would love to see you in a match in front of millions of viewers.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Randy Orton is so irrelevant it's sad.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

In before Batista puts Big Show in some powerful maneuver so that Lawler could say "Wow! I've never seen anyone do that to the Big Show!" for the 1000th time.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

25 seconds in the match and commercial


----------



## VintageQuadTear (Mar 10, 2014)

Man I really hate that gaudy WWE belt


----------



## Sword Of Justice (Mar 9, 2014)

look at batista and orton and big show, why the fuck is this clown, this internet fan looking piece of shit in the ring with them, he should've paid to get into the show

and now you idiots gave him a wm main event??

batista was right 

"what happened to you fans? where are all the real men"


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Welcome back to CommercialMania, live from Memphis, TN! :vince2


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

xD7oom said:


> Wrestling is like weed.


Wrestling is like having a guy jack you off, its difficult and torturing at first but if you sit back and relax, you might enjoy it.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> Big Show is cringe worthy.


fixed.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

vacuous said:


> ur idiotic! weed is a illegal drug and u can od on illegal drugs! if it wasn't dangerus it would be legal DUH


Alcohol is faar far worse yet it is legal.. Weed will soon be legal in most countries when governments begin to follow the crowd.


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

SKY broke??? any one else????


----------



## HBtaKer (Jun 26, 2008)

I've been dozing off during the last hour. Literally all I've seen in the last 30 minutes are commercials.


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

uppercut said:


> same story here bro. Its 3.50 am have to work at 8... but its worth seesing the BIG SHOOOWWWW


Damn, you guys are sadists.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Arthurgos said:


> Alcohol is faar far worse yet it is legal.. Weed will soon be legal in most countries when governments begin to follow the crowd.


UR WRONG.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

:hhh2: Vince, we got 5 minutes.
:vince5: GREAT, ANOTHER COMMERCIAL BREAK THEN!


----------



## The Flying Geordie (Mar 5, 2014)

Advertise a main event all night and there's been two breaks between the first entrance and a minute into the match. Standard


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Baby-face Big Show gives me douche chills.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Berzerker's Beard said:


> In before Batista puts Big Show in some powerful maneuver so that Lawler could say "Wow! I've never seen anyone do that to the Big Show!" for the 1000th time.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Actually curious if Batista can even lift the Big Show anymore, probably would be too tried to even lift him.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Batista is sucking oxygen during the commercial break


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Commercials, commercials, commercials :vince2


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Glad they got rid of JoJo.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Wrestling is like having a guy jack you off, its difficult and torturing at first but if you sit back and relax, you might enjoy it.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## galgor (Jan 17, 2014)

O' Death said:


> Nah, he'll star as "The Punisher" and ruin a good thing...then appear in a bunch of action movies, just like Dolph Lundgren.


Good point. But still, can't see him being anywhere near wrestlemania 31.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

uppercut said:


> SKY broke??? any one else????


Works fine here. Refresh?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice commercial for Total Divas. Summer Rae dreaming about scarfing down some guys cock.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Can this match just be Orton vs Bryan?








EDIT: OK, I guess not


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

vacuous said:


> UR WRONG.


Okay . Just enjoy Raw then maybe read up a little on the subject you may be shocked .


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> :hhh2: Vince, we got 5 minutes.
> :vince5: GREAT, ANOTHER COMMERCIAL BREAK THEN!


:lol Sounds about right!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Big Show seems so out of place.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Arthurgos said:


> Okay . Just enjoy Raw then maybe read up a little on the subject you may be shocked .


maybe u should read that drugs r dangerus and u shoulnt do them and if u do it means ur week!!!


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Gutwrench said:


> Look how pathetic Bryan looks in the ring with these 3 guys......


Yet no one gives a shit about the other three. Maybe you should stop going on about height, actual fans don't care.


----------



## Doverio (Dec 28, 2013)

Randy Orton and all that heinous oil


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao The King talking about #Bootista :lol


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

30 year history of Monday Night Raw?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Bootista! ... Bootista? You seen that? It's been popping up everywhere. 

Fucking Jerry, always a day late.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:kobe9 at King acknowledging Boo-tisa.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

"Hey here's something completely funny and on topic. They've coined the phrase Bootista on Twitter! Bootista!!! I love it!!!" :lawler


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

King ruins "Boo-tista" forever.


----------



## O' Death (Feb 18, 2014)

galgor said:


> Good point. But still, can't see him being anywhere near wrestlemania 31.


Agreed. unless they have him do his Apollo Creed kill bit since they're going along with Rocky IV so far...R TRuth as Apollo?


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Lawler is only 6 weeks behind the rest of the World.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

30 year history?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## galgor (Jan 17, 2014)

cmiller4642 said:


> Batista is sucking oxygen during the commercial break


:lmao

Brilliant. And Lawler just mentioned Bootista!! Hahaha


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey Guys can I get a tag in? :show


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Thought they were gonna stop saying 'Goat' and shit, fuck JBL


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> :kobe9 at King acknowledging Boo-tisa.


_Listen to the WWE Universe, Cole! Let's go Cheer-Tista!_ :lawler


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

JBL is fucking hilarious


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

I wish Batista still had a little more hair and a little less tattoos


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:jbl is particularly obnoxious today, it seems :lol


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

JBL yelling at Cole for advertising WrestleMania. 




Seriously, if you're not kicking Cole OR Lawler off, kick this fucker off


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

cmiller4642 said:


> 30 year history of Monday Night Raw?



"It's been a great 30 years, Mygel."

:jbl


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

KakeRock said:


> Works fine here. Refresh?


jap u were right. refreshing worked. good so i can see the BIIIGGG SHOOOWWWW


----------



## zama5000 (Dec 17, 2012)

bootista srsly jerry


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ruiner87 said:


> King ruins "Boo-tista" forever.


Fans create something organically, Jerry ever the corporate shill co-ops it for WWE use


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Big Show is in better ring shape than Batsita.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Big Show has to slow down to work with Batista.


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

"Call the match."

Am I in bizarro world?


----------



## O' Death (Feb 18, 2014)

Big Slow and the Great Gasser...I'm already falling asleep.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

JBL echoing the words of millions to Cole
Could you please just shut up..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And Big Show comes in to kill the crowd. He's possibly the worse person to put in this spot.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

This crowd sucks


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

_We've got ourselves a botchin' Batista!_ :jbl


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

List of people that I wouldn't care if I never saw in a WWE ring again:

Big Show
Alberto Del-Rio
Sheamus


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Batista vs Big Show in 2014.........























...Fucking shoot me


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Jesus Christ, you know you're out of shape when Randy Orton is a much quicker worker than you


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Bootista! ... Bootista? You seen that? It's been popping up everywhere.
> 
> Fucking Jerry, always a day late.


:lawler


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Hell batista is so much better.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lawler ten years from now:

"You guys see this Yes movement? It's all over the place!"

:lawler


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Batista's spear is one of the worst I've seen.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Hope Hunter will deliver some pedigrees to close the show!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

batista cant even take a back body drop well LOL
and look at how gassed he is


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> Jesus Christ, you know you're out of shape when Randy Orton is a much quicker worker than you


:lol I'm a fan of Orton, but this is totally true :lmao


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Here comes Bryan again with that Cena-esque comeback sequence he repeats in every single match now without fail. His moveset is becoming more limited by the match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

KuroNeko said:


> Batista's spear is one of the worst I've seen.


It's like he just jumps at the guy and most of the time his shoulder barely grazes them.


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

Can you backdrop a gas? Is gas something you can physically lift?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It's pretty crazy that Cena hasn't really been main eventing each week LOL :|


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Looks like Memphis just wanted to see Bryan wrestle, there louder now than they were during the occupy raw segment.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That rollup into the yes lock was sweet.


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Bryan should stop doing those flips, he can blow out a knee and the nerds will all be sad if he cant make it to mania.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Dat obvious spot setup


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

They're pushing the Bootista term.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Big Ending said:


> JBL yelling at Cole for advertising WrestleMania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find it hard to imagine that JBL went south so fast.. I would not be shocked if he was fed half the stuff he had to say due to the forever face Jerry/Cole. Lawler needs to be ridden of so they can add someone fresh to see if we are still having the same issues because honestly the only one i enjoy these days is Cole (he is usually the only one that calls the matches).


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Where is Batista's Oxygen Tanks? He nneds it


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

4 guys in a match and there are 2 SLOWER than Orton


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Batista is fucking blown up


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Will King just fuck off?


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

FROM THE safe to big slow kicking to big slow taking rko it was so so so super bad


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

If i was booking this....Big Show would take the PIN (Y) :russo


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Is boo-tista still cool if King keeps using? I feel like it loses its appeal now that King just discovered it.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Zigberg said:


> Will King just fuck off?


Anything fun, King will ruin


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

lol orton no selling the spear


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Orton no selling Batista's spear :lmao


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Dat finish.


----------



## O' Death (Feb 18, 2014)

chargebeam said:


> They're pushing the Bootista term.


Then we use my term "Boretista".


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Ugh


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Awesome. Love the push he's getting.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

HOLY FUCK. AGAIN :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

well i guess that means DB isnt winning the title at WM ha


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

well Bryan isn't winning the title @ WM


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy Shit....Bryan pinned Orton clean.....Does that mean he'll job in the main event at Mania? :hmm: :hmm: :hmm:


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Do we really need 3 1/2 hour Raws? The champ jobs...........again and again and again etc.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

cmiller4642 said:


> 30 year history of Monday Night Raw?



I refreshed my page and immediately saw this and it scared the sh*t outta me. I literally screamed like a girl and threw my iPad on the floor


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

the champ gets pinned clean again. fpalm


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Bryan's finisher sucks so bad...


----------



## Sword Of Justice (Mar 9, 2014)

he fucking won??

i guess that just means he'll do the favor at wm


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The yes movement runs raw


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh god the shitstorm when Bryan loses at WM eventhough everyone already knows he isn't winning


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Lame.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

"HALLELUJAH THANK GOD IT'S OVER!"

^ best post you'll read all night


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Why the fuck does the already buried World Champion need to take the clean pin?


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

"All I can say ... is YES"

Brilliant announcing Cole. :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He's winning the title at Mania. It's the time for the screwjobs to end and for Bryan to finally get his big moment. Unless they want Mania to end with a chorus of boos.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*I'm thinking :*

Bryan beats Triple H

Then Batista wins the main event at Mania lol

----

BTW, Batista at the end looked like a jobber being outside the ring while Orton and Bryan ending the match lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Holy Shit....Bryan pinned Orton clean.....Does that mean he'll job in the main event at Mania? :hmm: :hmm: :hmm:


It's a possibility!


Ohh Ziggs gets cut off even on a filler segment on the Network. Now there is a man on his way out the door.


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

The One Man Gang said:


> the champ gets pinned clean again. fpalm


yeah man . LET THE TITLE SHINNEEE


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Headliner said:


> He's winning the title at Mania. It's the time for the screwjobs to end and for Bryan to finally get his big moment. Unless they want Mania to end with a chorus of boos.


"I DON'T CARE WHAT YOU PEOPLE WANT!!" :vince3


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Bryan's finisher sucks so bad...


Only when Bumb ass Boreton and Bootastia sell it


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:yes


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Bryan better win at WM.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Holy Shit....Bryan pinned Orton clean.....Does that mean he'll job in the main event at Mania? :hmm: :hmm: :hmm:


uhh. this is not the go home show. that is go home show logic. people complain when Bryan is left laying cold after every RAW, so this was refreshing.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I know he's the champ and all, but Orton is getting pretty buried at the moment..


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So are we getting a POST RAW SHOW each Monday then on the NETWORK? IF SO...COOL (Y) (Y)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

People really bitching about Orton losing a fucking tag match? Guy has been world champion since fucking August. 7 months. 8 by the time WM rolls around. He can afford a fucking loss in a tag match.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Welp, as far as Monday Night Fuckery goes, tonight's episode wasn't that bad.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Jimmy Hart echos Batista after walking to the ring
I'm Wore Out!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Kind of a forgettable Raw outside of the Bryan segment.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

First a hundred people in the ring, now a thousand....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

HHH will destroy Daniel Bryan in wrestlemania


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

berried


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

What the fuck is up with Steph's voice?! Maybe abit of Triple H is stuck at the back of her throat, she sounds sooo coarse tonight.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

RhodesForWHC said:


> Bryan better win at WM.


Which match? :troll


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> People really bitching about Orton losing a fucking tag match? Guy has been world champion since fucking August. 7 months. 8 by the time WM rolls around. He can afford a fucking loss in a tag match.


Nearly as bad a champ as AJ, to be fair


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

My stream dies, how ends Raw?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> People really bitching about Orton losing a fucking tag match? Guy has been world champion since fucking August. 7 months. 8 by the time WM rolls around. He can afford a fucking loss in a tag match.


people would complain ether way. it happens after every RAW regardless of the outcome.


----------



## O' Death (Feb 18, 2014)

KakeRock said:


> HHH will destroy Daniel Bryan in wrestlemania


And then the lollipop guild will rumble with the Keebler Elves in the forest of cotton candy.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

dat red haired chick with a streak of grey in it 8/10 would bang


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> My stream dies, how ends Raw?


Bryan pins Orton clean.
Crowd says Yes Yes etc etc.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Everytime RAW finishes they show the Del Rio/Rey/R-Truth triple threat for no reason


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> My stream dies, how ends Raw?


Big Show got RKO'd, Batista accidentally speared Orton, Bryan did the Knee Plus to Batista, and then eventually beat Orton with the Knee Plus.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Chris22 said:


> What the fuck is up with Steph's voice?! Maybe abit of Triple H is stuck at the back of her throat, she sounds sooo coarse tonight.


:jpl


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I really wish Punk was in Bryan's spot. It would be so much better.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

SVETV988_fan said:


> people would complain ether way. it happens after every RAW regardless of the outcome.


Pretty much. There's no point in bitching about people bitching.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

You wouldn't think they'd have a filler RAW a month before Wrestlemania but of course they go ahead and do one. Rematch after rematch, nothing really accomplished. For the first two hours at least. Aside from the Wyatt promos which were brilliant and the Shield match it was all forgettable fluff. The last hour saw things picking up. The Occupy RAW thing was different and I enjoyed it. Main event was okay and the Seamus/Christian match was decent for once. They're actually using the disgust of fans and turning it into part of the storyline... not too sure how I feel about that. It feels like every time WWE latches onto something popular the run it into the ground, got to be a little worried about that. Otherwise it was a forgettable RAW outside of the Wyatt and Bryan stuff. Still don't see Bryan walking of a Mania as champion, they already fucked that boat up back when they didn't have him in the Rumble match.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Which match? :troll


In all seriousness,

Both. :banderas

Just imagine the moment he gets the three count on Batista to an enormous pop and a sea of ecstatic fans. :banderas


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Funny moment:


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Headliner said:


> He's winning the title at Mania. It's the time for the screwjobs to end and for Bryan to finally get his big moment. Unless they want Mania to end with a chorus of boos.


Yeah, I don't think they needed to even have a finish to that match, just have Batista and Orton walk off with Bryan in the middle of the ring.

Really good RAW, delivered in terms of getting me super excited for WrestleMania.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh god not these guys again

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

These occupy people being interviewed are the epitome of this forum. Hahaha


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I would wreck that red haired chick with the piercings :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They just acknowledged the sign guy on WWE Network!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Yeah the main event now has Bryan, but it also has Orton and Batista and will most likely still suck. There's no way Bryan will beat HHH and win the belt on the same night.


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> I really wish Punk was in Bryan's spot. It would be so much better.[/QUOw
> 
> what about PUNk in SLOWS spot. just maybe


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

RhodesForWHC said:


> In all seriousness,
> 
> Both. :banderas
> 
> Just imagine the moment he gets the three count on Batista to an enormous pop and a sea of ecstatic fans. :banderas


Tap out to the YES lock is better.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh god they are gonna make bryan some liberal hippy 
FUck


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

D Bry going off on a crazy conspiracy rant on the network :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

checkcola said:


> Funny moment:


LMFAO fucking hell..that made me :lol

Fucking Tista being tossed aside....what a turd : :


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Turned backstage pass off as soon as Bryan said 'It's not me, it's the people'


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Damn guys look at the crowd on backstage pass. More empty than tna events. Shit wwe is going under


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

"Yes Movement" and Bryan cutting a politcal promo is just going too far now.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

YoungGun_UK said:


> Tap out to the YES lock is better.


Actually, I agree. It's got to be Batista tapping though. Have Batista Batista Bomb Orton and almost win, w/ Bryan breaking the pin, Bryan and Batista have an exchange resulting in Bryan locking in the Yes Lock. Batista goes towards the ropes.. Bryan backs up back to the center of the ring. Batista looks in pain, throws his arm around in pain, and finally taps after a good minute of anticipation.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

jcmmnx said:


> Yeah the main event now has Bryan, but it also has Orton and Batista and will most likely still suck. There's no way Bryan will beat HHH and win the belt on the same night.


If Orton and Bryan get a lot of time together to do what they do great the match will be amazing.. They will only need to give us near win pin falls and the audience will be so invested in Bryan if he beat HHH earlier they would carry the match with Bryan .


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

YoungGun_UK said:


> Tap out to the YES lock is better.


He should make Triple H tap out and then kick Batista's head right off and pin his oxygen-sucking ass to become WWE champion. YES! :bryan


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Gutwrench said:


> "Yes Movement" and Bryan cutting a politcal promo is just going too far now.


You're right, let's let Batista win so the Evolution Movement can succeed.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Watching Batista and Orton in the same ring, it felt like watching two brothers, two bald tanned guys with tattoos. That visual would have sucked if it had been the Mania main event. 

Here's the thing though: now we're all happy Bryan will probably be in the title match. BUT. Isn't this now too predictable?


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

Arthurgos said:


> If Orton and Bryan get a lot of time together to do what they do great the match will be amazing.. They will only need to give us near win pin falls and the audience will be so invested in Bryan if he beat HHH earlier they would carry the match with Bryan .



Bryan wins vs HHH than is screwed once again in the main event. BUT the raw after WM he gets the win over the new champ batista in front of a crazy crowd


----------



## aVanillaMidget (Feb 1, 2013)

I think that Raw would have been 100x more enjoyable in a town where the crowd didn't just OD on sleeping pills. 
_
*FULL RAW REVIEW - The One Where Bryan Gets His Shot at Mania*_


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Anyone watching Backstage Pass on the network? I'm not to sure about the direction he's going, but as far as delivery. That was probably the best promo I've ever seen Bryan cut.

If Renee didn't try and cut him off it would of been perfect.

Also, now that Bryan is actually in the match, anyone think they will use him to get Batista back over as a face?

Have HHH try to screw him again in the ME, have Batista stop him so Bryan wins. Batista will stop getting booed so heavily, he can be a face when his movie comes out, Bryan wins the tilte, everyone's happy.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> You wouldn't think they'd have a filler RAW a month before Wrestlemania but of course they go ahead and do one. Rematch after rematch, nothing really accomplished. For the first two hours at least. Aside from the Wyatt promos which were brilliant and the Shield match it was all forgettable fluff. The last hour saw things picking up. The Occupy RAW thing was different and I enjoyed it. Main event was okay and the Seamus/Christian match was decent for once. They're actually using the disgust of fans and turning it into part of the storyline... not too sure how I feel about that. It feels like every time WWE latches onto something popular the run it into the ground, got to be a little worried about that. Otherwise it was a forgettable RAW outside of the Wyatt and Bryan stuff. Still don't see Bryan walking of a Mania as champion, they already fucked that boat up back when they didn't have him in the Rumble match.


While was a little uneventful it definitely created backbone to the WrestleMania card. 

Batista vs Orton vs Bryan
Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar
John Cena vs Bray Wyatt
Triple H vs Daniel Bryan
Andre The Giant - 30 Man Battle Royal

All official at this point.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hogan officially said on backstage pass that he will have Cena's back at WM XXX against The Wyatts


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

Totally forgot about the aftershow, i'll watch it later i guess


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Kane needs to Fuck the Big Slow up on Smackdown Friday to get a little steam behind him again after having to lose to Bryan so often.

And I totally forgot to read WWE Creative Humor tonight, I bet there was some gold!


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

RhodesForWHC said:


> Actually, I agree. It's got to be Batista tapping though. Have Batista Batista Bomb Orton and almost win, w/ Bryan breaking the pin, Bryan and Batista have an exchange resulting in Bryan locking in the Yes Lock. Batista goes towards the ropes.. Bryan backs up back to the center of the ring. Batista looks in pain, throws his arm around in pain, and finally taps after a good minute of anticipation.


This. 

The Triple H match will go 30 minutes I bet! multiple kick outs, a pinfall against Hunter is fine, tappout (with the suspense it creates) needs to be the main event finish


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So, um, yeah, WWE just saved Wrestlemania basically. 

Now if they fuck that up, then I don't know anymore.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

JY57 said:


> Hogan officially said on backstage pass that he will have Cena's back at WM XXX against The Wyatts


Great news!!!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

RhodesForWHC said:


> Actually, I agree. It's got to be Batista tapping though. Have Batista Batista Bomb Orton and almost win, w/ Bryan breaking the pin, Bryan and Batista have an exchange resulting in Bryan locking in the Yes Lock. Batista goes towards the ropes.. Bryan backs up back to the center of the ring. Batista looks in pain, throws his arm around in pain, and finally taps after a good minute of anticipation.


That'd be awesome.

The man who never existed had the same ending to his WHC match about 10 years ago.. :HHH2


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Super excited about Bryan. But, wasn't it in Batista's contract to win at WM?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

More excited for WM than I have been in a few years, all of the sudden. WM 26, I was mostly just looking forward to watching Taker/Shawn and Jericho/Edge. WM 27, I was looking forward to Rhodes/Mysterio. WM 28, Jericho/Punk. WM 29, Punk/Taker. But this WM... the show will revolve around and produce a career defining moment for someone I mark for. This has been greatly missed.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Arthurgos said:


> If Orton and Bryan get a lot of time together to do what they do great the match will be amazing.. They will only need to give us near win pin falls and the audience will be so invested in Bryan if he beat HHH earlier they would carry the match with Bryan .


We've seen Bryan vs Orton a dozen times over the last year. Main eventing Mania with them and a giant useless turd in a triple threat match is very underwhelming for a Wrestle Mania XXX main event.


----------



## vk79 (May 5, 2011)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Super excited about Bryan. But, wasn't it in Batista's contract to win at WM?


Ah I'm sure they could have tweaked that contract a bit. Hopefully meaning it's in his contract to win the title by Summerslam or something like that?

If Bryan does not walk out of WM with the title it would be an utter embarrassment at this point.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

My highlights are:
Daniel Bryan/Authority segment
Undertaker/Paul Heyman promo
The Shield vs. Rhodes Brothers
The Real Americans Tension

That's it.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Super excited about Bryan. But, wasn't it in Batista's contract to win at WM?


Nobody knows if that's legit.

I'm sure eventually he'll be the champion, but if that is true, I'd like to see some actual proof from somebody about that, since so many people have said that lol.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

JY57 said:


> Hogan officially said on backstage pass that he will have Cena's back at WM XXX against The Wyatts


So the top heel act in the company is going to get fed to a face the fans don't like and an old orange mummy; yay.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

JY57 said:


> Hogan officially said on backstage pass that he will have Cena's back at WM XXX against The Wyatts


There goes any chance of Wyatt winning 

I might start skipping these segments since it's clear how this is going to play out.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> Nobody knows if that's legit.
> 
> I'm sure eventually he'll be the champion, but if that is true, I'd like to see some actual proof from somebody about that, since so many people have said that lol.


Exactly lol. I've heard it multiple times, so I automatically assumed it was true. It wouldn't surprise me if he does have some sort of clause in his contract that has him winning the title.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

jcmmnx said:


> So the top heel act in the company is going to get fed to a face the fans don't like and an old orange mummy; yay.


John Cena looking ever the total diva:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Exactly lol. I've heard it multiple times, so I automatically assumed it was true. It wouldn't surprise me if he does have some sort of clause in his contract that has him winning the title.


True. Sometimes it's easy to assume stuff that's said on here is 100% factual, ala when everyone was speculating that Bryan was gonna be a surprise entrant in the RR or whatever. Happens all the time.

But yeah, I wouldn't be surprised if he wins it down the road instead of WM. They'd be weird not to do that, considering that movie and all the money they're giving him.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Super excited about Bryan. But, wasn't it in Batista's contract to win at WM?


I'm worried about this.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

checkcola said:


> John Cena looking ever the total diva:


Remember the times when they had to bring Bruno back to get Hogan cheers, and the time when they brought Hogan back to get Austin cheers? Yeah me neither Cena is pathetic.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

JAROTO said:


> I'm worried about this.


pretty sure its supposedly just a guaranteed title reign and not a guaranteed WM XXX win


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

I have to be honest, guys. This Raw severely lowered my overall interest for Wrestlemania.

-The Andre thing is nice, but what's the point? It's a filler match without any real prize. It's like MITB without the briefcase, or the Royal Rumble without the WM title shot. I honestly see this as a time killer, a way to stick random guys on the card in something meaningless just to keep the smarks happy.

-The first big face-to-face confrontation between Cena and Bray......and pretty much the first thing out of Cena's mouth after Bray's promo is a joke. I know Cena's character is like that, but come on. The Wyatts have been portrayed as serious threats. Bray beat the most over man in the WWE, the guy who led the fans to "occupy Raw," at the Royal Rumble. The Wyatts just emerged victorious in a war against a team that WWE's tried to keep strong for pretty much a year in the Shield. They cost Cena the title at the Royal Rumble. They cost Cena another shot at the title at the Elimination Chamber. They have been booked as legit, so why not show some respect for the guys and have Cena drop his goofy act just once. It has no place whatsoever in this feud, in this buildup. The problem with having Cena basically no-sell Bray's promo is that now, whenever Bray cuts a promo, that aura he had is now gone. While he was cutting his promo later on, before the main event, I couldn't quite get into it, because I remembered Cena's put-down on his last promo. Those type of things stick with fans.

-So WWE's not going to even try with Brock/Taker, eh? I hope you guys enjoy the "star power" and "big match feel" at Wrestlemania, because so far it looks like a good WM match is all that we're gonna get out of this so-called "feud." What's agonizing about this is the fact that there was a perfectly good real-life incident that could've served as the basis for this feud and given us something different, yet they chose to ignore that.

-I didn't like the "occupy Raw" segment at all. It felt just like the "roster walkout" on Trips, in the sense that it was a sloppily done angle trying desperately to be "realistic," without taking certain things into account. 

Why were fans all of a sudden allowed to waltz into the ring?

Why, when HHH called for security, did only two guys (who looked like they'd have a hard time evicting an elderly man from an apartment) come out?

Why did WWE not treat this like it was real, yet tried to pass it off like it was? 

The minute you apply even the tiniest amount of common sense, the illusion falls apart. When WCW didn't want Scott Hall & Kevin Nash at Nitro, *they brought in armored guards*. When Vince wanted Stone Cold gone, he had security _*forcibly drag him out*_. When a fired Matt Hardy wanted to get Edge, he didn't just walk down the entrance ramp, he _*came in through the crowd, then either escaped security or was dragged away*_. When a mob of fans storm the ring for Daniel Bryan and won't leave, not a security guard lifts a finger to stop them, despite the fact that they're supposed to be "hijacking the show." Wrestling requires a sense of disbelief, but sometimes you can ask too much. This required too much. Realistic situations demand realistic portrayal and realistic treatment. This completely failed at that, and really detracted from what was a great exchange between Bryan/Stephanie & HHH. (Though once again, I'm slightly confused as to why I should boo HHH. Bryan's now staged an attempted hijacking of Raw. This is where HHH's lack of proper heel work prior comes back to bite this in the ass, because Bryan now took it to a level that wasn't justified. Had HHH played a *CLEAR* heel, then Bryan would come off a lot better. Again, _realistically_, HHH is 100% justified and the good guy in this right now.)

The Shield & Real American segments (which I was looking forward to coming in) were fine, but the things I didn't like really dragged the show down for me.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Bryan's Revolution against Triple H's Evolution. A single man must beat Hunter, orton and Batista in the same night to become the Undisputed WWE World Heavyweight Champion. 

This might be the greatest "Against all odds" Underdog story ever. Maybe even bigger than Austin's. Bryan must conquer 3 main-eventer in a single night. Two of them are legends. 

What a night Mania XXX will be.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Shit Raw overall, though a few good moments.

Hogan sucks, but I like the Andre Memorial match being added.

Rhodes/Shield match was good.

Brock/Taker build is SHIT. Brock isn't around and Taker is barely around. Nice effort, guys.

Loved the Cena/Wyatt stuff. Should be a good match. Love the Fallen reference by Wyatt in his second promo. Channeling his inner-Elia Koteas. Guess that makes Cena the Denzel Washington in this feud. Which makes Hogan the John Goodman. Weird. Loving it though.

Guess it's confirmed Bryan will beat Hunter, but I hated the whole YES thing tonight. They're making DB look like a beggar, just begging and begging for a match with Trips. It makes HHH look bigger and Bryan seem so desperate.

Bryan won't win the title at XXX, but he might at some point since I figure he'll chase Batista for it and win it eventually, either Extreme Rules or Payback.

Sandow got on Raw, and then did nothing. Worst case of bad booking since Miz headlined WM. Seriously, fuck WWE for this shit. At least Dean has The Shield, he's been in numerous main events for over a year. Sandow did very little, won the MITB, then did even less. He does have 2 great matches with Cena but that's not much.

Divas match, Sheamus/Christian, whatever else I didn't mention...pretty much skipped it.

Wasn't all bad, wasn't great either. This is such a lame RTWM though. Doesn't even feel like the biggest show of the year is a month away. There was ten times more buzz last summer. Then again, if I had to pick 3 months out of the year that would be the most exciting for me, it would be June-August, not January-March. Last year, it was amazing. This summer will be a lot better than the RTWM months too. Then again, the brand draws most of the buyrate, so I guess they feel very little effort is really needed here.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

LANA ‏@LanaWWE · 14m 
We @RusevBUL say Goodbye to 4th highest in crime city in America, try harder & you might become number 1. #RAWMemphis @WWE #RusevLegacy


Oh Lana....


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

I do not understand the Andre The Giant: 30 men Battle Royal for Wretlemania. So if a wrestler wins they get a trophy and then what?

-The buildup for Taker/Lesnar isnt really great. Heyman did all the talking and appearances for him. Lesnar cant even cut a decent promo.
-Rollins landing on his feet and doing the blackout for a win. Ambrose angry twitching trying not to interfere over ringside was great. The Shield taunting/trolling Kane was hilarious.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

TheVipersGirl said:


> I do not understand the Andre The Giant: 30 men Battle Royal for Wretlemania. So if a wrestler wins they get a trophy and then what?


Trophy used in angle, probably broken over someone's head by the sore loser


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

jcmmnx said:


> We've seen Bryan vs Orton a dozen times over the last year. Main eventing Mania with them and a giant useless turd in a triple threat match is very underwhelming for a Wrestle Mania XXX main event.


Its better than just that useless turd vs orton. I agree its underwhelming, but looks better this week the it did last. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow, Sheamus really putting himself through heck for a nothing filler feud...


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

checkcola said:


> Wow, Sheamus really putting himself through heck for a nothing filler feud...


Poor guy. If they try to drag this out to a Wrestlemania match, he and Christian won't have anything left for it.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Wow, Sheamus really putting himself through heck for a nothing filler feud...


You could tell they were in a lot of pain during the match.

Christian had a huge red bruise on his chest for the last five minutes of the match.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

checkcola said:


> Wow, Sheamus really putting himself through heck for a nothing filler feud...


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

TheVipersGirl said:


> I do not understand the Andre The Giant: 30 men Battle Royal for Wretlemania. So if a wrestler wins they get a trophy and then what?


Then nothing maybe. They did it at WM 2 for just a trophy, it's just a match in Andre's memory. There really doesn't have to be a big angle tied to every match.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

RAW was awesome!!! Best in a loooong time!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Triple H taken out by his own incompetent security:









This is legit scary:


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

LKRocks said:


> Bryan's Revolution against Triple H's Evolution. A single man must beat Hunter, orton and Batista in the same night to become the Undisputed WWE World Heavyweight Champion.
> 
> This might be the greatest "Against all odds" Underdog story ever. Maybe even bigger than Austin's. Bryan must conquer 3 main-eventer in a single night. Two of them are legends.
> 
> What a night Mania XXX will be.


And its all will be seen on the wwe network!


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Triple H taken out by his own incompetent security:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stephanie going all 'mom' mode on Daniel Bryan. She went nuts!The Authority were actually amazing tonight.:lmao


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Steph and HHH were great tonight. I must accept it.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

checkcola said:


> Triple H taken out by his own incompetent security:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha wow, she went mad


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

checkcola said:


> Triple H taken out by his own incompetent security:


My exact words when that happened:

"Oh, so they stop *him*. They can't do the job that they were paid to do, but they can hold back HHH. Really now."


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Carlos Spicyweiner said:


> Loved the Cena/Wyatt stuff. Should be a good match. Love the Fallen reference by Wyatt in his second promo. Channeling his inner-Elia Koteas. Guess that makes Cena the Denzel Washington in this feud. Which makes Hogan the John Goodman. Weird. Loving it though.


He's actually been doing that since FCW, it used to be his catchphrase that he'd finish every promo with.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

Xist2inspire said:


> My exact words when that happened:
> 
> "Oh, so they stop *him*. They can't do the job that they were paid to do, but they can hold back HHH. Really now."


How do you expect them to get that many people away from the ring? They aren't going to come quietly.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

Carlos Spicyweiner said:


> Then nothing maybe. They did it at WM 2 for just a trophy, it's just a match in Andre's memory. There really doesn't have to be a big angle tied to every match.


At the very least it gets lots of guys like Axel, Kingston, and Ryback on to the card that wouldn't have been before. If done right even if it is just for a trophy it can be a big win for someone. A win at Mania is a win at Mania.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Kamaria said:


> How do you expect them to get that many people away from the ring? They aren't going to come quietly.


Easy: You treat the situation like an actual "occupying" and not a staged event. You bring in the _real_ security (you know, the guys who keep fans from flooding the ring area during the rest of the show). What idiot sends _*two*_ guys to stop a riot? Shoot, it seemed like they brought them out for no other reason but to hold HHH back.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Xist2inspire said:


> Easy: You treat the situation like an actual "occupying" and not a staged event. You bring in the _real_ security (you know, the guys who keep fans from flooding the ring area during the rest of the show). What idiot sends _*two*_ guys to stop a riot? Shoot, it seemed like they brought them out for no other reason but to hold HHH back.


Aside of that. It was the best RAW moment in a long time. EPIC.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WWE completely saved WM for me tonight. Awesome, awesome #OccupyRaw segment. That shit was awesome and it was great to finally see Bryan in control of things for once. 

Rhodes Bros vs Shield never disappoints and Christian/Sheamus was real fun as well.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

They had me sold on Triple H vs. Daniel Bryan with that whole segment and Triple H and Stephanie McMahon being _livid_ and then they add a _possible title shot_???? :yes


----------



## Time To Bury (Feb 25, 2014)

Raw was kinda crap imo. Sandow getting buried like that, Cena mocking Bray fpalm


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This show was good. Really liked the Occupy RAW segment as it was something you hardly see in wrestling. Also enjoyed it for Stephanie raising her voice in a way we haven't heard since the new millennium and for HHH getting dragged to the back. Lol...The stage is set for Daniel Bryan to possibly do double duty at WM XXX. This is exciting and what the fans want so there shouldn't be any complaints here. Did enjoy the opening promo between Hogan, Cena and the Wyatt Family as well. Cena shouldn't be degrading Wyatt's character though. The Memphis Street Fight between Sheamus/Christian was good and the finish was nice. The Usos beating the jobber team of Ryback and Axel and the tag match between Rollins and Reigns vs Rhodes Brothers was decent as well. There really isn't much focus being put into the WWE World Title Match as in years past. You can clearly see the mistake the WWE has done.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

I loved the occupy segment. It was a great promo by Bryan and it's probably as Stone Cold-ish as we're gonna get in this era. Everyone played their parts perfectly IMO.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

That show felt really lackluster


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

i expect christian vs seamus inside hell in a cell at mania to end their feud for once and for all


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

What a way to save Wrestlemania! Incredible. Now hopefully wwe does the right thing and has Bryan win. I just dont want Trips to win and then it takes Vince to come out and DB in the main event. Overall loved RAW last night.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

I can't believe that Sheamus won! Who did manage to come up with that very CREATIVE decision?


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Whoever thought this up is a genius.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

All the fans got what they wanted tonight. But then again, HHH might win at Wrestlemania. I really would not put it past them.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Meh apart from Daniel bryan, taker/heyman and the shield raw was awful. The crowd was the worst I seen in a long time


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Holy Jesus, what a show. That Occupy Raw segment was just other worldly. There are no words, it was just flat out awesome. Was Bryan a little geeky? Yeah, but that's part of his appeal. Could the crowd have been just a little bit more into it? Yes, but that's not to say that they weren't going crazy because they were. The stars of the segment were Hunter and Steph though, I felt so anyway. Both of them losing their shit was :lmao. Fantastic work by both of them and when HHH goes full on heel there isn't really anybody who can touch him tbh. The guy is a fucking douche, it's great. Bryan was also brilliant here. They all played their roles perfectly to make one of the best Raw segments in years. I'm so pumped for HHH/Bryan and I wasn't expecting the added stip but I'll roll with it. Just amazing all the way through and definitely the best part of the show once again. I'll probably get hated on for saying this but Bryan AND The Authority are carrying this RTWM. As a fan, it's just really fucking fun to watch. 

I loved the Cena/Wyatt interaction too. I seem to be one of the few people who is actually enjoying this program. I loved Bray's stuff about Cena looking at Hogan and seeing his future. I don't know if anybody is truly listening to what Bray is saying in these promos but it's FANTASTIC material. Cena making jokes was to be expected but Bray addressed that by saying everything is a joke to him. Then Cena got serious. We have 4 weeks left. I think Cena will be forced to stay serious going forward, at least I hope so. Hogan added to the mix is pointing to a Cena victory here but who knows, maybe they'll put Bray over. Even still, I really dig this program and am looking forward to the match. 

Taker/Lesnar has taken quite the dip in momentum which is unfortunate but expected these days with part time feuds. Heyman's promo was great but after that awesome initial confrontation all the steam is gone. With Lesnar not expected on Raw next week either I think this is going to putter along until the pre mania Raw when they're both on at the same time which sucks. I was hoping for an explanation as to why Taker issued the challenge to Lesnar but it doesn't look like we're going to get one. I'm still looking forward to the match but the build so far hasn't been all that great. Hopefully things pick up some momentum going forward. 

Only 3 shows left. We're in the home stretch now. :mark:


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty decent show, not the best crowd though.

The opening was great, so good to see Bray interact with not only Cena but Hogan, I just hope he doesn't get fed to Cena and actually goes over like he should to cement his spot as a future number 1 heel in the company. His promo again was brilliant, riddles but very simple and easy to understand. Good to see the match is now finally confirmed, can only hope it is a spectacle as I am expecting something good from this feud.

The Shield look like a very cohesive unit tonight, so good to see Rollins get the win for once and look strong, he was awesome again tonight, his finishing sequence with the Bucklebomb followed up by the GOAT blackout was awesome, Reigns by no means didn't look weak but I was so glad to see Rollins look strong and get the pin. Ambrose was brilliant backstage with Kane aswell, and outside of the ring supporting he was brilliant, love his character.

Wasn't Brock scheduled tonight? Very disappointing not to see him and Taker cross paths, this feud has honestly died down a lot just from the lack of confrontations or appearances from one an other. Heyman was brilliant as always, the promo was perfect and obviously sold Lesnar as a beast, but Lesnar should have been there.

That Occupy Raw segment was unbelievable, this whole story is honestly historical. No one can deny it anymore, the amount of appeal Bryan has from the whole wrestling community has literally forced the company into putting him in a match with HHH which inevitably yes, I believe his gonna win and earn a spot in the WM30 mainevent. The fans have honestly forced the WWE's hand, they couldn't ignore it any longer. The segment was awesome, Stephanie going into rage mode and nearly waking up my whole neighborhood was hilarious and also brilliant, HHH played his role perfectly, accepting the match and going into rage mode also but knowing that the people have over powered him on this one really got to him which told a great story. Never seen anything like that before was amazing, Bryan honestly looked like a rebellious leader of a group of rogue's who have turned against the dictator and stand up for what the believe in. Yes, it's wrestling but that's the whole truth and main part of the story, it was told perfectly and Bryan was amazing in it.

Overall very good show, good to see Bryan get what he deserves. Very average crowd but the show made up for it.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Just finished watching the whole show. (skipped Sheamus/Christian for another time because I'm tired of this match-up atm)

Main event was solid although I don't get the logic in having Orton get pinned completely clean time and time again. Occupy Raw was an awesome segment and provided some good laughs throughout. Taker/Heyman and Cena/Hogan/Wyatt segments served their purposes too.

I'm glad that Bryan is getting added to the main event. Now Orton can finally have the memorable WM main event his career deserves. I still remember a couple of years ago when he was asked what's left for him to accomplish and he said he wants to main event WM in a match that's actually successful as opposed to whatever WM25 was.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Just finished watching the whole show. (skipped Sheamus/Christian for another time because I'm tired of this match-up atm)
> 
> Main event was solid although I don't get the logic in having Orton get pinned completely clean time and time again. Occupy Raw was an awesome segment and provided some good laughs throughout. Taker/Heyman and Cena/Hogan/Wyatt segments served their purposes too.
> 
> I'm glad that Bryan is getting added to the main event. Now Orton can finally have the memorable WM main event his career deserves. I still remember a couple of years ago when he was asked what's left for him to accomplish and he said he wants to main event WM in a match that's actually successful as opposed to whatever WM25 was.


I'm really interested in what Orton will do post-WM. I hope he still gets quality feuds instead of facing UC and friends.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:vince doesn't negotiate with terrorists, but apparently
:trips does


----------



## krillep (Sep 5, 2011)

optikk sucks said:


> All the fans got what they wanted tonight. But then again, HHH might win at Wrestlemania. I really would not put it past them.


No chance in hell Triple H wins.

It's too predictable that Bryan will win, so he can be in the mainevent.

It will happen.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Bryan beating Orton means he will lose the title match again?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Occupy Raw segment was great. Not one of the greatest, but a great one nontheless. Bryan had a really good promo, HHH and Steph did good as well, but what made the segment for me, despite how silly it might seem, is seeing the site of all those fans in and around the ring, with not a space between them. THAT is what made this a moment. Without that, the segment would've just been a good, albeit probably a forgettable one down the road. With it? It's something I'm certain WWE will look back to time and time again, similar to the beer truck moment (I AM NOT COMPARING BRYAN TO STONE COLD THOUGH, SO DON'T START SHIT!) 

So yeah, good stuff, and we get not only what Bryan's character wants (to face HHH at Mania), but also potentially what the fans want (Bryan in the title match if he beats HHH). I've been happy with the last couple of weeks of build, hopefully it continues.

Taker/Heyman segment was good, even on a re-watch. I was disappointed though by the lack of Taker speaking, which normally might be a good thing in his current gimmick, but he could've went over why he wanted to fight Lesnar, maybe go back through their history, etc. There was plenty for him to say, and while he dropped a cool line and did his usual RIP stuff, it wasn't as much as I was hoping for. Heyman did a great job as usual, and he really put the streak over with his numbers. I mean, when you put it the way he put it, the streak really is something else. Good work as a whole, disappointing that Taker didn't speak more, but there's still three more Raws and a Smackdown for him to do just that. It progressed the feud nicely even without Lesnar being there.

Wyatt/Cena was good, although now with Hogan in Cena's corner, it makes the result extremely predictable. Predictable in that now of course, Cena's going to beat the Wyatt's. Normally a predictable result alone wouldn't kill the match for me, but in this case it does. Wyatt's first loss being to Cena does nothing for Cena, nothing for Wyatt, and Hogan, who I'm sure will have a moment, it does nothing for him. Wyatt cut a really good promo, but I'm now just so disinterested in the match to care. I figured Cena was winning anyway, but I thought Wyatt did have a small chance before Hogan got involved, but now we know the purpose of this feud is so Cena can have a "Wrestlemania Moment" with Hulk Hogan... since Hogan can't wrestle.


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

^ Taker can't cut promos anymore, that's why they had Heyman out there to do all the work, same reason Punk did all the work the year before and HHH did it the year before that. Isn't that obvious? He's too old and way past it. Hell, he can't even work matches on the fly anymore, shit is rehearsed as fuck according to Metlzer.


----------



## get hogan out (Apr 7, 2011)

Contrarian said:


> ^ Taker can't cut promos anymore, that's why they had Heyman out there to do all the work, same reason Punk did all the work the year before and HHH did it the year before that. Isn't that obvious? He's too old and way past it. Hell, he can't even work matches on the fly anymore, shit is rehearsed as fuck according to Metlzer.


Doesn't stop them giving Hogan the mic.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

No Barrett


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

Loved this show and the Bryan segment was epic yes yes yes 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The 'Occupy Raw' was well done, and those who've complained about it being cheesy/geeky, well that's Bryan's character. I don't think it's one of the best segments ever, certainly one of the most clever though.

Not a whole lot else went on though. Rollins was on it again. Heyman did a great job building the Taker/Lesnar match I can't really get into yet, but more now than before. This should be the end of Sheamus & Christian, so that's good. It's that time of year when the importance of that shower of shite 'Total Divas' takes over and ruins the diva division. Nikki Bella.ffs


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

I got pretty bored of the Daniel bryan show. Hope he doesn't get his hands on the title, cant handle him being on the show so much, Zzzzzz.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Pretty good raw and it finally feels like wrestlemania season!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

APEX said:


> I got pretty bored of the Daniel bryan show. Hope he doesn't get his hands on the title, cant handle him being on the show so much, Zzzzzz.


By your sig/avatar, i would have thought the phrase 'bored' would have applied long before now.  :side:


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

APEX said:


> I got pretty bored of the Daniel bryan show. Hope he doesn't get his hands on the title, cant handle him being on the show so much, Zzzzzz.


Calls Daniel Bryan boring. Has Orton on his sig and gif....


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Also forgot to mention, the LL Cool J appearance was great. Specially him quoting a rhyme straight out of 1990.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Just finished watching the whole show. (skipped Sheamus/Christian for another time because I'm tired of this match-up atm)
> 
> Main event was solid although I don't get the logic in having Orton get pinned completely clean time and time again. Occupy Raw was an awesome segment and provided some good laughs throughout. Taker/Heyman and Cena/Hogan/Wyatt segments served their purposes too.
> 
> I'm glad that Bryan is getting added to the main event. Now Orton can finally have the memorable WM main event his career deserves. I still remember a couple of years ago when he was asked what's left for him to accomplish and he said he wants to main event WM in a match that's actually successful as opposed to whatever WM25 was.


It'll be a rubbish main event. Its gonna be basically Bryan v Orton AGAIN and Batista wins.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Great show. Rollins once again had a good performance and the Bryan Yes Movement angle, to make his match with HHH for WM official, was amazing too.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Do people hate Daniel Bryan now that he's in the main event picture properly?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Wyatt's promo was from a Manson inspired quote. Original: "Look down at me and you see a fool. Look up at me and you see a God. Look straight at me and you see yourself".


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

APEX said:


> I got pretty bored of the Daniel bryan show. Hope he doesn't get his hands on the title, cant handle him being on the show so much, Zzzzzz.


Same. The db segment lasted way too long, why the f did they send out Sandow for???? That was complete nonsense and waste of peoples time


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

cena vs erick rowan was an instant classic. that's why cena's the franchise and makes the big bucks. cuz of great matches like that.

here's a great way to start raw a few weeks before it's superbowl ppv: have hulk come out and do a live commercial for the wwe network, then announce a battle royal for some bullshit trophy they just made up, then cena comes out to pander and glom, and finish it off with one of the worst matches i've seen in a while between two male wrestles with the cena/rowan 5 star classic. fucking pathetic.

i left out the only good part of that whole thing which was bray wyatt. outside of that, the rest of the opening segment and match was horrible.


----------

